# Allererste Schritte und Neugier auf Wasser ?!



## ackerjule (27. Juli 2019)

Na?!

sagt mal wenn ich erste Schritte mit Wasser machen will, soll ich mir da lieber so ne alles inklsuive Kühlung mal reinnehmen für 60€ oder gibt es da auch Sachen die ich unter Anleitung selbst bauen kann?
habe jetzt viel gelesen, aber der erste Schritt richtung selbst mal testen und nvor allem sich ranTRAUEN der bliebt noch aus ehrlich gesagt.

Was passt in mein be quiet Silent Base 600 Gehäuse denn rein? Will nur mal CPU kühlen, aber bei den AiO fehlt ja eine Pumpe, kann das sein? Bringt das dann was?

Suche vielleicht ein Set wo ich mit Anleitung was nachbauen kann, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich sowas suche. hibten am Case sind 3 Löcher drin, soll da außen auch was ran? Was ist da normal? Alles rein oder Gehäuse ztu klein?

Bitte nicht gleich steinigen, aber bin echt so neugierig drauff.

Schönen Abend JULE

===

1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator 280/Noiseblocker Lüfter Kit = *69,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *39,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
9 x EK Water Blocks EK-STC Classic Fitting für Soft-Tubes, 16/10 mm, G1/4 Zoll - Nickel = *3,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Classic RGB AMD - Nickel + Acryl = *69,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
1 x aqua computer Kugelhahn Innengewinde G1/4 ohne Anschlüsse = *4,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
1 x XSPC 5mm Adapter 2x G1/4 Zoll Gewinde - chrome = *2,50 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-AF X-Splitter 4x G1/4 Zoll - vernickelt = *8,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
===

360mm MagiCool Copper Kit





						MagiCool Xflow Copper Radiator III - 360 mm
					

Sehr flacher schwarzer Triple-Radiator von MagiCool in X-Flow-Ausführung für beidseitig 3× 120-mm-Lüfter




					www.caseking.de


----------



## willi4000 (27. Juli 2019)

Guten Abend Jule,

bei einer AiO ist alles dabei, auch eine Pumpe. Sonst würde das ganze nicht funktionieren.
Aus meiner Sicht macht eine Wasserkühlung (Custom) nur für eine CPU keinen Sinn. Kostet viel Geld und bringt nicht viel gegenüber einem gutem Luftkühler bzw AiO.
Vielleicht solltest du mal schreiben was genau du kühlen möchtest.

Gruß Willi


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juli 2019)

Hey, schaue dir doch mal dieses Topic an. Es behandelt genau dein Thema. Alle weiteren Fragen danach werden hier dann nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beantwortet.


----------



## ackerjule (28. Juli 2019)

Ich habe hieran Interesse und würde die oben hinbauen.
Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB ab €' '59,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die ist nicht teuer und hat ja alles dabei so als ersten Schritt.
Wäre das was?


----------



## Klasn (28. Juli 2019)

Wie schon gesagt, solche 240er AIO sind kaum besser als gute Luftkühler ala Noctua oder Dark Rock pro. Der größte Vorteil dort ist meines Erachtens das man auf dem Mainboard Platz bekommt, da sich die größten Lüftkühler teilweise mit Graka oder RAM in die Quere kommen. Oder falls das Gehäuse für solche luftkühler nicht genug Platz bietet. AIOs haben sogar den Nachteil das meist die ganze Einheit schrottreif ist wenn die Pumpe platt ist, wohingegen bei einem Luftkühler der eigentliche Kühler nicht kaputt gehen kann. 

Das was als "Custom Wakü" bekannt ist ist die klassische Wasserkühlung wie man sie aus den einschlägigen Foren oder Youtube Kanälen kennt. Das ist unterm Strich etwas völlig anderes. Daher ist eine normale AIO kein "erster Schritt" sondern quasi eine Sackgasse. Wenn man Richtung custom gehen will fliegt die AIO komplett raus und das einzige was man behalten kann sind die Lüfter.


----------



## ackerjule (28. Juli 2019)

Mir geht es ja mehr um die Ordnung zumal ich im Silent Base 600 keine Custom einbauen kann, da ist vorne und hinten kaum was an Platz, zumal der HDD Käfig im Weg ist. Und oben soll man nen Radiator einbauen geht bei mir aber nicht wege CPU Kühler. Deswegen dachte ich um Ordnung zus chaffen dass ich eine AiO nehme.

Wie soll ich denn nun anfangen? Möhcte mehr Überblick im Case und es soll gut aussehen. Meinen 2700x werde ich nicht übertakten höchstens auf 8x 4,1 GHz denke ich was auch so drin ist.
Gibt es Seiten die mir was zusammen stellen und ich das mit Aneltiung nachbaue kann????

Julchen


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juli 2019)

Der Knackpunkt ist das Gehäuse. Es taugt schlicht nicht für Wasserkühlung. Und da ist es sogar egal ob AiO oder Custom, denn beide haben einen Radiator. Der von die verlinkte Radiator ist mit den Lüftern 52mm hoch. Mit einem Slim Radi für einen custom Aufbau würdest du, wenn die AiO passt, auch hinkommen. 

Wenn du es richtig machen und dich nicht ärgern willst, dann spare dir die 60 € für die AiO und nimm sie als Anfangskapital für einen Start hin zu einer zukunftsfähigen Lösung. Die beginnt im ersten Schritt damit in ein anderes und WaKü freundlicheres Gehäuse umzuziehen... Dir das so zu sagen ist in meinen Augen die ehrlichste Antwort, die man dir geben kann. Alles anderes macht nämlich keinen Sinn und verpulvert nur Geld, was z.B. schon mal eine Pumpe samt AGB oder einen Radi mit 2x guten 120er Lüfter wert ist.


----------



## ackerjule (28. Juli 2019)

nach deinem Beitrag und 2 Horror Videos bei youtube, die über das gehäuse mckern (wenn es um wakü) geht, lasse ich das mal lieber sein, scheint vernünftig zu sein.

ich mach spöäter sichre noch einen wunsch thread bei Gehäuse auf hihi so zwecks Kabelmanagement Beratung ^1^

DANKE
Jule


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

Hey aaalso

ich habe heute sicher 8 Stunden Videos geschaut ^^
und möchte gerne nen Eisblock XPX haben mit NexXxoS Radiator 280mm und als Pumpe eine ALphacool VPP755 mit Eisdecke AGB.
Alles toll, habe dann mal nach Schläuche und alles geschaut und kam am Ende auf über 240€ und denn gab es auf Alphacool Seite super Angebote mit einem Set

Die nennen sich Alphacool EISSTURM BLizzard/Hurricane/Tornado, kosten teilweise über 300€ und jetzt um 170-200

Wäre sowas nix für mich? Dann hab ich alle Schläiche, Fittings, Kabel, Flüssigkeit passend in einem Set aber kann darf muss dennoch bateln?1

Was haltete ihr so davon? BIN AUFGEREGT

achja, und ein neues Case muss her
Anforderung: Radiator 280mm vorne, KABELMANAGEMENT, ATX Board, und Sichtfenster. Preis bis 140€ würde ich sagen. Was ist mit Fractal Dsign zB Dfine R6.

Bitte Meinungen, bin im Rausch.
LG die super motivierte Juleeee


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Juli 2019)

Sets sind auf den ersten Blick immer eine tolle Sache, auf den zweiten sind sie dann doch nicht so berauschend.
Natürlich bezahlt man weniger, man hat alles was man braucht, und erweitern kann man die Sache auch noch. Alles schön und gut, wenn nicht der Hersteller wäre: Alphacool. Der Laden war mal ganz gut, die Zeiten sind aber vorbei. Es gibt zwar noch Teile, die man bedenkenlos kaufen kann, aber vieles eben nicht. Gerade Schläuche und Flüssigkeiten sind ziemliches Glücksspiel, da gab es schon paar Fälle, bei denen man sagen kann: Nie wieder Alphacool!
Der Block ist ja nicht schlecht, ein Blick auf die Produkte von Watercool, Aquacomputer ist es auch wert. Wenn man mehr RGB will, kann man auch bei Ek und chinesischen Herstellern nachsehen, letztere erhältlich z.B. hier: Bykski Wasserkühlungen online kaufen | eZModding
Radiatoren von Alphacool kommen gerne innen verdreckt an, das Zeug bleibt leider nicht im Radiator, sondern landet leider woanders im Kreislauf, wo man es noch weniger will. Da ist ne anständige Reinigung vor der Benutzung praktisch. Man kann auch Glück haben, aber ist schon alles passiert. An sich kann man auch bei jedem anderen gängigen Hersteller Radiatoren kaufen, große Unterschiede gibts nicht, solange das Teil auf Kupfer ist passt das.
Bei den Anschlüssen kann man auch den Hersteller nehmen, den man will, solange die passende Größe zum Schlauch hat.
Beim Schlauch ist mehr Vorsicht geboten, sämtliche PVC-Schläuche (was fast alle klaren/ durchsichtigen Schläuche am Markt wären) enthalten Weichmacher, die vor allem in Kombination mit den speziellen Kühlmitteln der Hersteller ausgewaschen werden und das System verdrecken. Das wieder wegzubekommen, ist eine Qual, weil es sich auf jeder Oberfläche im Kreislauf absetzt. Die gängige Empfehlung für klaren Schlauch ist derzeit der Mayhems Ultra Clear. Bei der Kühlflüssigkeit bleibt man beim destillierten Wasser oder nimmt Aquacomputer Dp Ultra.
Was die Pumpe angeht, auf jeden Fall Finger weg von der VPP755! Die wird zwar als leistungsstark und leise beworben, aber der ein oder andere kann ein Lied davon singen, dass die Pumpe absolut lautlos ist, weil sie wieder nicht läuft, und hat innerhalb eines Jahres 3 mal eine neue Pumpe gebraucht. Für so einen kleinen Kreislauf reicht eine Magicool DCP 450 völlig aus, und ist auch eine der leisesten und sogar günstigsten Pumpen am Markt. Klar ist eine D5 stärker, aber in den meisten Szenarien bringt der erhöhte Durchfluss nichts.

Zum Thema Gehäuse: Mit Kabelbindern lässt sich in quasi jedem halbwegs anständigen Gehäuse Kabelmanagement realisieren. 
Das R6 ist natürlich ein gutes Gehäuse, aber ein Blick auf das S2 ist auch lohnenswert. Einen Blick wert wären auch die Gehäuse aus der Core-Reihe von Thermaltake, da gibt es von Itx bis zum größten Tower alles, und Wasserkühlungen unterstützen sie alle. Ich muss zugeben, ich bin da etwas subjektiv, aber ich mag die Reihe.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu Videos: Youtube ist zwar oft eine ganz gute Informationsquelle, bei Wasserkühlungen wird aber viel bezahlter Mist geredet und Eigenwerbung gemacht, obwohl man andere Hersteller überhaupt nicht kennt.


----------



## Klasn (29. Juli 2019)

Das R6 ist eigentlich ein sehr gutes Wakü Gehäuse für das Geld und dabei noch recht handlich, das S2 genauso, wobei die sich beim Radiatoren Support afaik nicht unterscheiden. 

Wie gesagt, auch wenn ich selbst alphacool teile nutze, einige Sachen aus den Sets haben einen schlechten Ruf, vor allem die Pumpe VP755 und das Wasser. Es gibt aber auch Sets im Angebot mit DDC310, die ist eigentlich sehr solide, läuft bei mir seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme. Und das Wasser wird dann halt nicht benutzt, vernünftiges wie Double Protect kostet dann nicht mehr die Welt, da ich den Preis mit ca 170 Euro für ein ziemliches gutes Angebot halte. Die Lüfter kann ich nicht einschätzen, im Zweifel sind die mitgelieferten von Fractal Design besser für radiatoren[emoji6] Aber wenn man mal die brauchbaren einzelkomponenten zusammengerechnet und bspw. mit EK oder watercool vergleicht kommt man schon über die 170 Euro, und EK ist nicht besser oder schlechter als ALC, der Heatkiller von WC ist einen Tick besser als der XPX, aber obs die paar 2-3K am Ende machen


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Juli 2019)

Stimmt, ne Version mit DDC gibts ja auch.
Aber Schlauch und Flüssigkeit würde ich definitiv wechseln, das wäre einfach zu riskant.


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

Aber die Hurricane Sets haben doch eine DDC310 Pumpe drin?!

2x 140
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

2x120
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x120mm - Komplettset | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Könnte ich da anderes Wasser dazubestellen von der Liste rechts oder was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Und welche Schläuche? Da kenn ich mich ja garnischt aus was past 

danke
julchen


----------



## Klasn (29. Juli 2019)

Als Flüssigkeit kann man immer das Double Protect Ultra von Aquacomputer nutzen, hab noch nie von Problemen damit gehört. 

Bei den Schläuchen ist die Frage ob du klare haben willst oder es auch schwarze (google mal EK ZMT) sein dürfen


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

Also mir als totale Anfängerin wäre halt sehr wichtig, dass sie auf die ganzen Komponenten passen ohne irgendwelche Adapter. Glaube G1/4" waren das bei den Schrauben.
Und die Schläuche sollen durchsichtig sein, weil ich gerne ein Mittel mit Farbe nehmen würde. Bin grade in einer bunten Laune und will alles an Aqua, Case, Modding reinpacken. also, ja, lieber Klare.

Und würde dann eins von diesen Sets passen die ich oben gepostet habe? Da ist dann die andere Pumpe drin, und Schläuche + Mittel kann ich ja denn leider nicht vo Alphacool  nehmen.

Edit:
====
Also die ZMT gehen für mich nicht weil die nur schwarz sind. Wenn ich andere von EK suche, dann komme ich immer auf Größen wie 16/10, 16/11, aber ist das eigentlich egal, oder muss ich bei 13/10 bleiben, so wie es in den Sets dabei ist? 
Für meine Logik ist doch nur der innere Bereich, also 10mm wichtig um anzuschließen, oder? Ob dann ausen 13 oder 16 ist, hat doch nix beim Anschließen zu tun?
ODER passen dann wieder die G1/4 Schrauben vom Set nicht? Sorry für die vielen Fragen ^^


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Juli 2019)

Das Schöne am ZMT ist ja, dass er chemisch beständig ist und man zumindest dadurch keinen Schmodder bekommt. Bei klarem Schlauch ist Mayhems Ultra Clear die beste Wahl, gibts auch in 13/10, das passt zu den beiliegenden Anschlüssen.
An sich ist es egal, welches der beiden Sets du nimmst, der einzige Unterschied ist der Ausgleichsbehälter. Leuchten wird da aber nichts.


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

Also muss ich wirklich bei 13/10 bleiben? Da würde auch nicht aussen 16 und innen 10 klappen?

OK dann kaufe ich mir die dazu.

Leuchten muss nicht unbedingt, aber das Mittelchen sollte halt farbig sein und daher die klaren Schläuche.


----------



## Klasn (29. Juli 2019)

Ja, bei Schläuchen und den Anschlüssen müssen beide Durchmesser passen. Bei Hardtubes ist meist nur der äußere wichtig, wenn du spezielle fitting nimmst, welche schellen benutzen, ist bei Schläuchen nur der innere wichtig. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, 13/10 müssen es sein


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

Dann denke ich mal, werde ich heute noch das Set mit der DDC-Pumpe bestellen, dazu aber das Kühlmittel Double Protect und die Mayhemn Schläuche. Sobald ich mir dann ein tolles Gehäuse zugelegt habe ..........


( Neues Case mit 15 Anforderungen gesucht, bitte um Meinung zu Management (130€) )


..........


dann beginne meine ersten Schritte zu machen.


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

passt der kleine AGB eigentlich auch dazu?
Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Juli 2019)

Wozu ein zusätzlicher Agb?
Ein Ausgleichsbehälter reicht völlig aus, ein zweiter bringt nichts. Das Problem dabei ist dann, dass einer vollläuft, während sich der andere solange leert. Abgesehen davon ist das Teil für den Laufwerksschacht vorgesehen, das wird bei heutigen Gehäusen etwas schwierig, da diese oft  keinen haben. Zu guter letzt brauchst du auch noch zusätzliche Anschlüsse, unterm Strich bringt das nichts.


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

Ich habe ja extra auch Gehäuse in der Liste die ich haben will, die sogar noch 2x 5,25 haben wäre also kein problem.
Zuzsätzlich soll das Reservoir ja nicht rein, ich meinte anstatt dem Eis-Dingens aus dem Set. Hat mich optisch sehr angesprochen.
Werde es mal dazunehmen und dann selbst probieren was mir mehr gefällt. Aber das geht ja icht mit der Pumpe in Kombi oder`?
Noch 2 Verschlüsse extra also holen


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Juli 2019)

Es gibt Versionen mit der Möglichkeit, eine Pumpe zu montieren. Das wird aber aus gutem Grund kaum mehr gemacht, weil sich die Vibrationen der Pumpe direkt aufs Gehäuse übertragen und keiner will, dass sein Pc vor sich kein rappelt. Du kannst natürlich einen zusätzlichen Pumpendeckel oder direkt eine Pumpe, die keinen Deckel braucht nehmen, aber dann kannst du dir das Set auch sparen und direkt Einzelteile kaufen, viel teurer wäre das dann auch nicht mehr und man hat mehr Auswahl.


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es gibt Versionen mit der Möglichkeit, eine Pumpe zu montieren. Das wird aber aus gutem Grund kaum mehr gemacht, weil sich die Vibrationen der Pumpe direkt aufs Gehäuse übertragen und keiner will, dass sein Pc vor sich kein rappelt. Du kannst natürlich einen zusätzlichen Pumpendeckel oder direkt eine Pumpe, die keinen Deckel braucht nehmen, aber dann kannst du dir das Set auch sparen und direkt Einzelteile kaufen, viel teurer wäre das dann auch nicht mehr und man hat mehr Auswahl.



Also kann ich dieses Reservoir nicht einfach verbinden? Welche Pumpe muss ich denn nun wieder suchen, um rein theoretisch dieses 5,25 Ding zu verbinden? Laing DDC steckt ja schon im name so halb drin?
Was ist denn üblicher? So eine Kombi wie im Set, oder AGB und Pumpe getrennt? Ich sehe schon dass ich die Planung wieder mal abändere.

PS: Finde das ja eht so lieb, wie ihr euch um meine Probs kümmert ^^


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Juli 2019)

Eine Versionj mit Pumpenmontage wäre z.B.: Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Das Problem dabei ist aber wie gesagt, das vibriert. Gerade eine DDC profitiert enorm von einer anständigen Entkopplung (edit: und von einem anständigen Deckel).
Eigentlich ist eine Kombination mit Röhrenagb echt am geläufigsten, aber man kann bauen was man will, solange es geht. Ich selber habe Agb und Pumpen auch getrennt, aber das kostet deutlich mehr, und da wird das mit nem Budget von ~250 nichts.


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Eine Versionj mit Pumpenmontage wäre z.B.: Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
> Das Problem dabei ist aber wie gesagt, das vibriert. Gerade eine DDC profitiert enorm von einer anständigen Entkopplung (edit: und von einem anständigen Deckel).
> Eigentlich ist eine Kombination mit Röhrenagb echt am geläufigsten, aber man kann bauen was man will, solange es geht. Ich selber habe Agb und Pumpen auch getrennt, aber das kostet deutlich mehr, und da wird das mit nem Budget von ~250 nichts.



Aber welche Pumpe kommt denn dazu? Das ist ja nur der AGB in 5,25 Format.

Wenn ich den jetzt nehmen würde (Set hin oder her), welche Pumpe würde da passen? Jede DDC oder wie? 

Und was ist jetzt der Deckel? Meinst du damit den Aufsatz?

Ohje ich bin schon wieder von soviel neuem überfordert, sorry ^^

edit du meinst sowas mit Aufsatz oder:
Alphacool Laing DDC metal bottom - black nickel | Pumpenaufsaetze | Pumpen | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

edit2:
Der 5,25 Einschub ist doch für DDC Pumpen gemacht und im Set ist doch diese 310ddc dabei, passt das wieder nicht zusammen?


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Juli 2019)

Da würde man eine DDC mit ihrem Originaldeckel verbauen. Das allein ist schon Grund es zu lassen, der Originaldeckel aus Kunststoff ist ziemlicher Müll und die Pumpe damit ätzend laut. Deshalb ist es bei einem 5,25"Agb wirklich sinnvoller, die Pumpe getrennt zu verbauen. Der von dir verlinkte "Aufsatz" ist für den unteren Teil der Pumpe und bei der 310 schon standardmäßig dabei. Ein Aufsatz wäre sowas: Alphacool Eisdecke DCC Messing Aufsatz - Deep Black | Pumpenaufsaetze | Pumpen | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Das gibts auch als Plexiglasversion, aber mit Messing ist man besser aufgestellt, weil die Lautstärke damit besser gedämpft wird. Dazu noch ein Shoggy Sandwich zur Entkopplung und man hört von der Pumpe exakt nichts.

Du solltest dir wirklich Gedanken machen, ob das Set die beste Lösung für dich ist, die Hälfte willst du ja inzwischen mehr oder weniger wechseln. Da könntest du gleich die Komponenten einzeln auswählen und hättest am Ende kein unbenutztes Zeug im Regal liegen.


----------



## ackerjule (29. Juli 2019)

Also würde ich getrennt einfach den 5,25 AGB mit der Pumpe verbinden, brauche dafür weder Aufsatz noch Deckel noch sonstwas? Oder kann ich dann diese Pumpe im Set wieder nicht nehmen, weil ich ihr den AGb Aufsatz wegreißen würde???

=====

Du, ich wollt ja nur so ein Set damit ich sicher sein kann, dass die Teile miteinander passen. Ansonsten würde ich wie immer auch sonst alles selbst zusammenstellen.

ABER

Bei einer WaKü habe ich halt keine Ahnung, ich wäre schon gescheitert, dass ich nichtmal wüsste was 13/10 bedeutet oder so zB

Entkopplung, tja das wäre meine nächste Frage, was ich da noch alles an Zubehör kaufen müsste, im Set ist ja nix dabei.

Wollte schon bei 200€ bleiben, weil ich aj auch nen neues Case will und so 50-70€ für BlingBLing ausgeben will. 
Zudem musste ich erst zum TÜV, IOnspektion, neue Reifen, naja offtopic, also.,.....

ja individuell wäre mir lieber, aber wohl nicht zu machen wegen dem Budget.


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht können wir ja mein Set erweitern, oder ganz neu zusammenstellen mit Anlehnung an das Alphacool Eisstation teil?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Juli 2019)

Die Frage die ich jetzt stellen würde: Willst du dann in etappen hochwertig kaufen oder lieber billig ins budget quetschen?
Eine Waku kann ganz schnell ins Geld gehen.


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

Wie schonmal erwähnt, will ich einfach ins Thema einsteigen und eine gute Anfängerbasis schaffen.
Von einer AiO bin ich ja schon weg, und ich denke man könnte mit so einem Set gut aufbauen und wie bereits hier schon geschehen, abändern.
Und da genügen mir die 200€ vielleicht etwas mehr aus, um einfach mal reinzuschnuppern.
Da ich den 2700X ja nicht auf 4,5 GHz pushen will, sondern eine WaKü einfach aus Neugierde und Attraktivität möchte,
werde ichz sicher keie Kühlung für 300-500€ einbauen. Ud mir sicher keine 9x 140mm Radis hinstellen ^^
Es soll halbwegs vernünftig sein, sowieso sicher, etwas besser kühlen, aber ich will einfach weg von der Luft und ein für mich neues Thema beginnen.

Daher wiederhole ich die Frage zum 5,25 Reservoir:
Also würde ich getrennt einfach den 5,25 AGB mit der Pumpe verbinden, brauche dafür weder Aufsatz noch Deckel noch sonstwas? Oder kann ich dann diese Pumpe im Set wieder nicht nehmen, weil ich ihr den AGb Aufsatz wegreißen würde???

edit:
Ist eine Pumpe wie diese
Alphacool Laing DDC310 Single Edition, silber ab €' '45,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
eigentlich einfach so betriebsfertig oder MUSS auf jede Pumpe noch ein Deckel? oder dient do ein Deckel nur dafür, dort noch einen AGB zu montieren?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Juli 2019)

Wakü Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ich würde es so machen und da bräuchtest du noch 2 lüfter für den radi dazu.
Du kannst natürlich auch den Eisblock XPX nehmen. Bei dem weiß ich nicht wie einfach der zu montieren ist. Der watercool ist sein Geld aufjeden Fall wert was Montage und Leistung angeht.
Bei den Fittingen hab ich jetzt mal das Billigste genommen aber die sind zu gebrachen.
Bei Hwlabs hab ich jetzt noch keine Klagen gehört.
Den Raijintek weil er schon ne Komplette Einheit von Pumpe und Agb ist(spart Fittinge) und beleuchtet ist.

Edit:CPU-Set AMD die haben auch nen Komplett kit im Angebot aber da müstest du mindestens den Schlauch Tauschen. BYKSKI ist eigendlich ein guter Hersteller. Nur weiss ich nicht wie diese Sets sind.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Juli 2019)

Ins Budget zu quetschen ist bei einer Wasserkühlung meist nicht die beste Idee, klar kann man billig kaufen, aber wer billig kauft, kauft (meistens) zweimal. Vom Schlauch und der Flüssigkeit mal abgesehen kann man alle Komponenten locker 10 Jahre benutzen, gut Pumpen und Lüfter können mal sterben, aber Blöcke, Radiatoren, Agbs und Anschlüsse halten an sich ewig.
Es macht einfach wenig Sinn, die Pumpe an einen 5,25" Agb anzuschließen, da ist der standardmäßig vorhandene Agb die bessere Wahl. Klar kann man das auch anders lösen, aber beim Set ist nunmal schon was dabei, wenn man sich jetzt die Hälfte nachkauft, kann man sich das Set sparen und gleich selbst was zusammenstellen. Gerade für Blingbling sind Sets eher schlecht, weil sie eher auf Funktion ausgelegt sind statt auf Optik. Die Kühler gibt es natürlich alle mit Plexiglas und Möglichkeiten zur Beleuchtung, das lohnt sich für Blingbling mehr als 1000000 Ledstreifen.
Wenn du also selber ne Zusammenstellung willst, dann kann man auch extra Zeug dazunehmen, oder man lebt mit dem günstigen Set. Durch allerhand extra Komponenten ist das Set am Ende eben nicht günstiger. Ist so gesehen eben eine (zugegeben qualitativ größtenteils bessere) Aio zum selberbauen.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2019)

Bei diesem Thema gilt: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Und damit spinne ich nicht rum sondern sage das aus leidlicher Erfahrung. Ich habe am Anfang wie du gedacht und dann im Laufe der kommenden Monate eigentlich bis auf die Radis und Lüfter komplett alles andere getauscht. Von dieser Erfahrung solltes du profitieren und wenn dann von Anfang an halbwegs vernünftig starten.

Hier mein Vorschlag für einen soliden Anfang. Der Radiator und die Lüfter sind echt ok, die Pumpe vom P/L Verhältnis echt gut und leise, der CPU Block hat sogar RGB und der Rest ist halt das notwendige Beiwerk wie Kühlmittel, Schläuche, Fittinge und der oft so gerne vergessenen Kugelhahn. 
*Mein Warenkorb bei Caseking:*​

 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator 280/Noiseblocker Lüfter Kit = *69,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 
 1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 
 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *39,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 
 9 x EK Water Blocks EK-STC Classic Fitting für Soft-Tubes, 16/10 mm, G1/4 Zoll - Nickel = *3,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Classic RGB AMD - Nickel + Acryl = *69,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 
 1 x aqua computer Kugelhahn Innengewinde G1/4 ohne Anschlüsse = *4,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 
 1 x XSPC 5mm Adapter 2x G1/4 Zoll Gewinde - chrome = *2,50 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-AF X-Splitter 4x G1/4 Zoll - vernickelt = *8,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen) 

*Summe: 256,69 €
* (incl. Versand 7,99 €)​


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Juli 2019)

Stimmt den Kugelhahn und  das passende Beiwerk hab ich vergessen


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

Ach ihr gebt euch so Mühe mit mir DDD ich finde den Warenkorb von Tekkla ansprechend für mich. Zudem das Sandwich von Zeitdieb. aber noch abschließende Fragen:

- Und der Hahn kommt vor oder nach der Pumpe mit AGB? Wahrscheinlich zum Befüllen oder wie? Bbrauch ich da noch nen Trichter?
- Was mache ich denn mit dem Splitter? Sag nicht splitten ^^ Soll ich was kreuzen? hmm
- Und dann kaufe ich noch dieses Sandwich dazu wegen Entkopplung? Hatte ja Zeitdieb gesagt.
- und das wäre dann echt alles um richtig zu starten? Für 260€ hmm ok klingt gut.

Zum Case dazu: Brauche ich noch irgendwelche Y-Kabel für Lüfter? Was muss Case bzw Board für Anschlüsse haben?`Kommt noch was auf mich zu wie HDD Käfig ausbauen müssen? All so Kleinigkeiten hätte ich gerne geklärt.

Ich schaue morgen mal nach meinem anderen thread zwecks Case Suche und stelle euch dann meine Top 3 mal vor. Ob das auch passt.
Mache mir schon Sorgen wo der AGB befestigt werden soll? Oder auf Boden mit Pumpe?

Gute Nacht erstmal und vielen Dank an alle Helfenden.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Juli 2019)

Der Hahn kommt am besten an die tiefste Stelle des Loops. Hahn, fitting, schlauch, Fitting, Splitter, Fittinge =schlauch richtung pumpe und schlauch richtung cpu kühler. Hoffe das ist verständlich ausgedrückt. Den Hahn brauchst du falls du das Duoble protect wieder ablassen must. Bei erweitern oder reinigen des Loops.
Das Befüllen machst du oben am Agb und ja ein Trichter kann helfen.
Ob du das Sandwich bei der Magicool verwenden kannst weiss ich nicht. Bei dem von mir verlinkten hättest du ihn draufgestellt(einfach gesagt).Dafür wäre auch das Befestigungsmaterial ausgelegt gewesen.YouTube


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

Also ist der Splitter ein T-Stück? Und den Hahn setze ich dann zum ablassen hin?!
Ich bekomme das schon dran, zur Not lasse ich Kumpels da mal ran.

Als neues Case will ich dann eines von denen nehmen, die alles haben was ich will, also Raum für Kabelmanagemnt, NT-Kasten, Radiator 280, Fenster, 2x SSD Halter usw.

SilentiumPC Armis AR7 TG RGB
Chieftec Gamer GP-02B Stallion 2
CoolerMaster Mastercase MC 500 oder 500P
Fractal Design Define R6 oder Meshify S2


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Juli 2019)

Die ersten beiden taugen nichts, aber ob du jetzt CoolerMaster oder Fractal nimmst, dürfte recht egal sein.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Fractal Design Define R6 oder Meshify S2



Grob gesagt: Je mehr Luft das Gehäuse durch seine Einlässe fließen lässt, umso effektiver werden interne Radiatoren. Anderseits wird dann auch die Schalldämpfung weniger, sprich, der PC lauter wahrgenommen. Der wirklich laute Radaumacher beim PC ist ja weniger der CPU als der GPU Lüfter. 

Musst halt überlegen, dass du von einem auf sehr hohe Geräuschdämpfung ausgelegten Gehäuse auf ein möglichst auf Airflow optimiertes Case wechselst. Für besseren Airflow also eher das Meshify und für etwas mehr Schalldämpfung das R6. Wobei gesagt sei, dich ich persönlich keine Erfahrung mit den Gehäusen habe.


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

Und wieso nicht das Silentium? Hätte mir am meisten zugesagt, vor allem wegen den ganzen Kabelverlegungsmöglichkeiten und den Varianten das Netzteil zu verbergen.
Ansonsten st mir Lautstärke egal. Ich möchte es aufgeräumt haben, und soll gut verlegt aussehen, dazu auch nette Farben mit drin haben.
Fractal kostet ja wieder ab 130€. 
Vielleicht nehme ich das Cooler Master das würde 105€ kosten. Wegen dewm Splitter hab ich mir Bilder angeschaut und Skizze gemacht, das dürfte klar gehen.
Werde aber wohl noch paar Y-Kabel für Lüfter nehmen und mir dann sowieso überlegen, ob ich LED Strom,kabel will, oder zumindest was gesleevtes, oder Kabelkämme.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Juli 2019)

Sehe jetzt auch nicht wieso das Silentium nicht
Lautstärke ist nicht egal weil du den pc neben dir auf Ohren höhe hast. Auch mit geschlossenen Kopfhörern kann das sehr nerven.
Antec Product Ich würde mir das mal näher anschauen.
STARRYFORT SF30 - Enermax Oder dieses.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Juli 2019)

Das Silentium schränkt den Airflow stärker ein, gerade mit Radiator wird das dann recht restriktiv.
Kabelverlegungsmöglichkeiten und Netzteilabdeckung hast du beim R6 auch, bei Coolermaster darf man eben das Netzteil ansehen (wobei ich diesen Trend zur Netzteilabdeckung sowieso nicht verstehe).
Edit: Wenn ich direkt wählen dürfte, würde ich zum Fractal Design Meshify S2 oder dem Coolermaster greifen, weil beide vorne Mesh statt einer geschlossenen Front haben.

Leds werden nur dann direkt vom Netzteil versorgt, wenn sie einfarbig sind, Rgb-Leds werden über eine Steuerung gesteuert, die heutzutage auf vielen Mainboards schon vorhanden ist (Obacht, der Stecker ist nicht verpolungssicher).


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Juli 2019)

Naja aber immerhin hat das Silentium vorne doch schon recht große Lufteinlässe. Wen man da mach andere gegen hält...


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

Das Starryfort von Enermax scheidet für mich leider aus weil kein 5,25 Einschub. Ansonsten hat es ja gutes CableManagement und mit der Netzteilabdeckung würde mir gefallen. 
Fractal Design wäre mir am liebsten aber 135€ sind happig, und ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mein Silent Base 600 loswerde.
Deswegen wird es wahrscheinlich  das MC500P oder was sehr ähnliches von CoolerMaster.
Schade dass ihr euch beim Silentium nichteeinig seid, das hemmt mich beim kauf, würde das toll finden.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Juli 2019)

Du endscheidest. Wir können dir nur Mögliche Problemstellen aufzeigen. Und DAS Perfekte Gehäuse gibts nicht.
Wobei ich beim Silentium halt nicht das große Problem sehe da die Luftschlitze vorne schon größer sind als bei manch anderen. Problem würde meiner Meinung nach sein die Perfekten Lüfter (Druck/Förderleistung/Lautstärke) zu finden.
Wofür brauchst du nen Laufwerksschacht? Da gibts für wenige € externe Gehäuse.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Fractal Design wäre mir am liebsten aber 135€ sind happig


Ja. Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass der Kauf eines solchen oder gar noch teureren Gehäuses eine - rationales Denken mal vorausgesetzt - Entscheidung für die kommenden Jahre ist. Ich bin vom Define R4 über ein Pure Base 600 beim Dark Base Pro gelandet, was ich vermutlich noch in den kommenden 5-10 Jahren nutzen werde, schlicht weil ich es mit dem invertierten Einbau so genial finde. Dafür war es aber auch teuer und nicht unbedingt WaKü optimal. Wo wir wieder dabei sind, dass es nichts Perfektes gibt. 

Versuche dich an folgenden Leitsatz zu halten: Wenn man mit Wakü beginnt, dann beginnt man ein teures Hobby. Beginnt man es aber von Anfang an richtig, in dem man nicht zu viele Kompromisse eingeht, dann spart man nach hinten heraus viel Lehrgeld.

Was also machen? Du hast dein Budget gesetzt und solltest dich möglichst daran orientieren. Dann solltest du dich fragen, wie weit du bereit bist jetzt dieses Budget zu erhöhen, um am Ende die Lösung zu bekommen, die dir das Gefühl gibt das Geld nicht einfach nur ausgegeben zu haben. Du musst dir das Ergebnis am Ende ja ansehen und dich darüber freuen können. Die Zweifel oder der Reiz danach hier noch was zu machen oder den Loop zu erweitern werden dann zwar auch noch da sein, aber mit dem Gefühl den Grundstein gut gelegt zu haben tut das viele ausgegebene Geld nicht ganz so weh.


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

Och du ganz ehrlich, ich wechsele meine Gehäuse da schon alle 1-2 Jahre, aus dem Grund, weil ich ständig was neues brauche. Meine Freundinnen brauchen ihre Schuhe, ich bin da anders gestrickt, für mich ist die PC Welt viel sinnvoller.
Deswegen bin ich mein Silent Base 600 jetzt schon leid, hatte vor 2 Jahren noch 120€ dafür verbraten, es ist wirklkich toll ud macht echt leise, sieht gut aus, ist ne deutsche Firma und komplett ohne Werkzeug bedienbar, aber eben für ne WaKü macht es nicht so richtig Spaß, da habe ich schon viele MEcker Videos gesehen und selbst wüsste ich auch nicht, wo ich jetzt nen AGB hinsetzen sollte. 

Aber wie befestigt man denn eigentlich die Pumpe und AGB in einem Case? Bietet das Case Halterungen oder muss ich zu der WaKü auch noch was dazukaufen?
Bisher bin ich mit Kühlung und Fractal Design bei 400€, naja mal sehen ob das im Sommer noch was wird. Auto ist ja auch sehr teuer bei meinem Verbrauch.

edit: Ich frage hier gleich mal nach einer Taktik:

Könnte ich denn nicht 3 Cases bestellen und naja testen bzw begutachten, abmessen, planen und was mir nicht gefällt wieder zurück geben. Also ohne Gebrauchsspuren`? Würde dafür auch eine Abnutzgebühr zahlen oder so ^^. So wie es ne Freundin macht, Kleider in 5 Größen bestellen und nur 1 behalten. OK das ist mies, gebe ich zu. Hat der rote große Laden mit MM noch gehäuse, Ich bin eine, die gerne erstmal anfässt bevor bezahlt wird


----------



## DaPopCOH (30. Juli 2019)

also ich hatte schon echt viele gehäuse und auch wasserkühlungen. das fractal design define s2 ist recht angenehm zum bauen und hat das eine oder andere nette feature gegenüber dem r6. zudem sind direkt 3 140 mm lüfter dabei.


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

Define S2 und nicht Meshify S2, ja? Nur damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Juli 2019)

Wenn du auf externe Radiatoren gehst ist die auswahl bei Gehäusen natürlich fast uneingeschränkt. Bei intern verbauten Radis naja ... da hätte ich mein Eleven Hundred schon vor mehreren Jahren Tauschen müssen Das geht jetzt ins 7te Jahr


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Juli 2019)

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass das Meshify S2 vorne Mesh statt einer geschlossenen Front hat.


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

Na denn schau ich mir die Fractal Teile nochmal genau an. Wobei CM MC500 oder P auch gut sind. 
Am Ende kaufe ich eh noch das SilentiumPC dazu weils mein favorit ist und ja auch das von zeitdieb verlinkte hats mir angetan.
Icvh muss echt mal nen PC Laden hier finden, Conrad doer MM
Brauche unbedingt 5,25 weil ich mich nicht von Bluray Laufwerk trennen will (intern )und am liebsten hätte ich noch nen Floppy Slot (nein Spaß) meine DOS Spiele laufen mit EMUS....

aber nochmal die Fragte von vorhin.
Aber wie befestigt man denn eigentlich die Pumpe und AGB in einem Case? Bietet das Case Halterungen oder muss ich zu der WaKü auch noch was dazukaufen?
Bisher bin ich mit Kühlung und Fractal Design bei 400€, naja mal sehen ob das im Sommer noch was wird. Auto ist ja auch sehr teuer bei meinem Verbrauch.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Juli 2019)

Ich sags ungern aber verabschiede dich vom internen laufwerk. Du wirst den Platz im Case brauchen, spätestens wen ein zweiter radi ins spiel kommt. Brauchst dich vom Laufwerk auch nicht trennen, ab in nen externes Gehäuse und bei gebrauch mit usb3 angeschlossen, saubere Lösung und günstige Lösung.
Und du hast 2 Kabel intern weniger zu verlegen.
Die Pumpe agb combi hat halter dabei und das gehäuse sollte eigendlich die passenden Löcher haben(verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege mit den Löchern).


----------



## ackerjule (30. Juli 2019)

- Ein zweiter Radi ist garnicht geplant, weil ich keine GPU kühlen möchte, denn ich werde niemals ein Grafik brauchen wie ihr vielleicht mit den ganzen AAA Spielen. Bei mir sind es Simulationen. 

- Enermax Starryfort fliegt für mich endgültig raus, Testberichte erzählen alle was von etwas zu eng, schlechter Luftstrom und es gefällt mir auch so nicht ganz

- Ah OK super, dann ist das ja komplett. prima

Ich gehe grade das CM Mastercase MC500P bzw MC600P durch...... also nicht wundern, wenn da Fragen kommen

denn bisher sieht es für mch etwas komisch aus mit dem HDD Käfig bzw auch der Abtrennug des Netzteils, ob da überhaupt Platz dann ist wenn der 280mm radiator rein kommt.

Falls hier keine Antwort kommt, werde ich was neues die nacht aufmachen. Sonst wirds ja zu chaotisch im Thread.

[url=https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-mastercase-mc500p-mcm-m500p-kg5n-s00-a1752231.html]Cooler Master MasterCase MC500P ab €'*'102,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland[/url]

Bild 4 + 5


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

Coolermaster fliegt raus, ja ich gebs zu, der Schacht ist im Weg ^^

Define R6 gefällt mir da trotz Schacht besser, ich bin außerdem meine 50cm Länge gewohnt (ähm ja also).........

Mein [aktueller] Favorit wo ich grade beim Staunen nicht rauskomme ist echt das Meshify S2...........

Da geht ja das Custom WaKü Herz auf, und was ne Verarbeitung, so viele Möglichkeiten die Kabel zu verstecken, mehrere Positionen für SSDs.......

Morgen fällt dsann die Entscheidung, endgültig, irgeendwann muss man (frau) sich echt mal festlegen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Juli 2019)

Das 600er würde ich mal ganz verwerfen. Da man es um den besten Airflow zu bekommen auf ploppen muss. Sammelt sich nur Staub.
Beim 500er würde ich den 280er Radi in den Deckel machen und was du an hdd käfig nicht brauchst läst du draußen/bzw. nimmst es raus. Das ist modularaufgebaut


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

ach man jetzt hast meinen Edit nicht gesehen ^^


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Juli 2019)

Kein Problem^^
Also jetzt Ohne 5,25 Schacht?
Gib mal bitte Link welches es jetzt grade ist^^


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

Tja bei mir gehts wild her ^^

Fractal Design Meshify S2 White TG Clear ab €' '135,28 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Juli 2019)

Okay jetzt der Knackpunkt bei dem Gehäuse kein BlinkBlink


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Juli 2019)

Tja, man sieht den Unterschied zwischen Wasserkühlungscase und Optikcase eben. Ein zweiter Radiator kommt mit Sicherheit noch dazu, Wasserkühlungen haben ein enormes Suchtpotenzial. 
Was deine eigentlichen Wasserkühlungskomponenten angeht...wie ist da jetzt eigentlich der aktuelle Stand? Immer noch das Kit oder eine komplett eigene Zusammenstellung?


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

hahahaha

Dafür nehme ich ja klare Schläuche und vom guten Kühlmittel dann was in Farbe.
Der Waterblock ist ja auch RGB und naja bisschen was an LED Streifen oder neue Netzteil Kabel sollen eh noch dazu.
Wird ne lange Nacht ^^

Und einigen für alle uns darauf? Meshify S2 ?
(+ externen Slim Brenner.........) hihi

edit
=
@sinusspass:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...tte-und-neugier-auf-wasser-4.html#post9958110
so wird es wohl gemacht.



Tekkla schrieb:


> *Mein Warenkorb bei Caseking:*​
> 
> 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator 280/Noiseblocker Lüfter Kit = *69,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
> 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €* (In den Warenkorb legen)
> ...


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

Ach mal noch wichtige Frage:

Ich stelle mir grade noch Lüfter zusammen, um die vollen 9 zu betreiben ( gehen alle an ne Steuerung im Meshify dran).

Aber welche Anschlüsse auf dem Board muss ich denn freihalten für irgendwelche Lüfter am radiatoir, und welche Stromanschlüsse für Pumpe?


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Juli 2019)

Passt so. 
Die Pumpe kann man mit ganz vielen verschiedenen Mittel montieren, aber ich bezweifle, dass die vorhandenen Löcher passen. Es gibt Unmengen an Ausgleichsbehältern mit Unmengen verschiedener Abmessungen, da kann man keine vollständige Kompatibilität gewähren. Wenn man das Teil also an die Gehäusewand schrauben will, muss man wahrscheinlich die Bohrmaschine benutzen, kann aber auch Glück haben und es passt sofort. Was definitiv geht, ist das Teil auf die Abdeckung zum unteren Bereich zu stellen und dann von unten festzuschrauben oder einfach doppelseitiges Klebeband zu benutzen.
Beleuchtung ist ja nicht schwer, paar Rgbstreifen und gut ist.

Edit: Volle 9 Lüfter sind in dem Gehäuse zwar möglich, aber da kannst du auch gleich einen weiteren Radiator dazupacken. Die Pumpe bekommt ihren Strom über einen Satastromstecker vom Netzteil, man kann zwar noch das Kabel fürs Tachosignal am Mainboard anschließen, das ist aber nicht zwingend nötig. Wie genau die Steuerung vom Board arbeitet kannst du im Handbuch nachlesen: https://www.fractal-design.com/media/45383110-e46e-4b11-8af8-45a008ffbcfe

Edit2: Hab grade gelesen, das Gehäuse hat ne Halterung für Agbs. Mein Fehler, damit hat sich das mit der Bohrmaschine oder doppelseitigem Klebeband erledigt.


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

Ja das handbuch ist als nächstes noch auf meiner nächtlichen Mission dran ^^
Dann schau ich auch gleich welche Lüfter dabei sind, welche ich ergänzen will, mein B350 Boards hat glaube nur 2x PWM anschluss.
Oh ja prima, denn mit der Bohrmaschine......... naja also redewn wir nicht weiter *g*


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Juli 2019)

Ich hab da Kappes mit der Bohrmaschine geschrieben, habs auch korrigiert. 
Was die Lüftersteuerung des S2 angeht: Die 3pin Lüfter werden ohne Möglichkeit zum Regeln angeschlossen, die 4pin Lüfter bekommen alle das Pwmsignal von einem Port am Mainboard. Die beiliegenden Lüfter sind alle 3pin und laufen somit auf Vollgas, was aber bei 1000rpm nicht so hoch ist, wenn man Luftkühlung gewohnt ist.


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

Ja 
6x 3pin
3x 4pin
dabei sind 3x 3pin
dazu gehe 2x 3pin wegen der WaKü drauf (oder??)
habe denn noch 3x 4pin und 1x 3pin über
und werde mir wohl gleich so nen 3er Pack Prisma AL kaufen.......*hust* mit RGB ^^ also PWM
Sooo Anleitug ist ausgedruckt, Bettlektüre ist dann Meshify bestaunen. 
Un ddann die tage kommen meine ganzen doofen Fragen wie ich die Kühlung hinbekomme
aber keine Sorge, habe schon viele Videos gesepichert und PCGH Anleitungen gegoogelt.
Gute nacht ihr Lieben
Jule.


----------



## DaPopCOH (31. Juli 2019)

übrigens das meshify hat im deckel ein loch zum befüllen des AGB. klingt banal aber ist echt angenehm wenn man nen größeren AGB hat 
von farbiger kühlflüssigkeit würde ich abraten. ich hab so ziemlich alle farben und hersteller  durch. am ende verfärben sich alle schläuche irgendwann und du bekommst die farbe nur sehr aufwändig wieder aus dem system.
wenn du mal deinen kreislauf 5 mal gespült hast und den cpu kühler/agb auseinandergebaut hast um das sauberzumachen weisst du was ich meine 
wenn schon farbe dann aber bitte kein pastell. da bilden sich dann rückstände an engestellen die man auch noch auseinanderbauen und reinigen darf (cpu kühler/radiator/pumpe/fittinge).

sieht alles wirklich cool aus aber mittlerweile bau ich eher cleane farblose systeme. wenn du unbedingt farbe haben willst kannst du ja z.b. den AGB oder cpu kühler beleuchten.


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

mein BlingBling egal ob Lüfter, Kathoden, Stromkabel, Laufleisten usw muss ich mir sowieso noch zusammen stellen. Werde da mal bei caseking alle Kategorien durchgehen.
Hatte bisher immer nur möglichst dezent gebaut bzw höchstens mal Kabelmanagement gemacht aber diesmal soll es das Gegenteil werden. Mal sehen was ich so finde, habe keine Ahnung, was heute im Trend ist ^^


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

Brauche einen anderen Radi auch um 60/70, der bei caseking lieferbar ist! Gerne mit Lüfter, aber nur bis 20dB

Und wozu ist das 5mm Gewinde, also der Adapter?

Und brauche ich noch extra Fittings oder sowas um am Meshify S2 oben die Einfüllvorrichtung zu nutzen? Schlauch von Reservoir nach dort oben raus oder wie?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Juli 2019)

MagiCool Copper Radiator 360/Noiseblocker Luefter Kit 
360er geht ja oben rein^^


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

Und wie sollen die Lüfter dann ziehen/drücken?
Wollte eigentlich oben 2 oder 3 Lüfter zum Rausblasen haben.
Wie sollen die 3x 120 denn dann raus? Warme Luft rausziehen vom Radi?
Werde mir sowieso noch mehrere dazuholen.

Und wie ist das nun mit dem befüllen? brauch ich da wieder ein neues T-Stück und nen Schlauch nach oben, oder wie ist das in dem Case gemacht?
Und wo das 5mm Gewinde vom Warenkorb hinsol weiß ich nicht, zwischen Splitter und Hahn?!?!


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Juli 2019)

Ach du meinst den doppelnippel ja genau da.
Ja die Lüfter können die Luft rausblasen durch den Radi durch und damit aus dem Gehäuse.
Nein noch ein t-Stück brauchst du zum befüllen nicht.
Wie das genau mit dem extra befüllstutzen gehen soll, weiss ich nicht, vorallem wenn der Radiplatz oben besetzt ist.
Und oben ausblasend solltest du ihn schon einbauen.


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

Naja zur Not AGB auf, Schlauch rein und von außen befüllen bevor ich da die ganze pampa im Gehäuse verschütte.

OK dann hab ich das ja richtig gedacht, yeah immerhin....... hmm

Case ist bestellt und werde dann mal schauen wie ich das hinbekomme. 

Mit der WaKü warte ich noch 2-3 tage weil vielleicht ist ja denn auch der 280mm Radi wieder lieferbar oder ich rufe dort an. Hätte es gerne vorne.

Rausblasen oder Rausziehen oder ist das egal? ^^

Mein Kreislauf ist dann

1. Ausgleichsbehälter
2. Pumpe
(3. Hahn)
4. CPU
5. Radiator
6. wieder AGB

So richtig? 
Ich sehe mich schon nächste Woche 50 Threads mit Fragen aufmachen*grummel*


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Juli 2019)

Wen du den Radi vorne einbaust dann wenigstens ausblasend. Auch wenn oben und ausblasend einfacher wäre.
Wen du den Radi vorne rein baust und die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen lässt dann schickst du die Warme Luft über dein Mainbord. Auch wenn das geht ist es ne unnötige Wärme die dann von den anderen Lüftern weggeschafft werden muss.
Waku heist die Wärme dahin zu bekommen wo man will(schnellstens weg und aus dem Gehäuse raus).
1und 2 sind bereits zusammen^^
Kannst du so machen, da gibt es keine Vorgaben.

EK Water Blocks Spritzflasche - 1000ml sowas kann man auch verwenden da kann man kreativ werden.^^


----------



## DaPopCOH (31. Juli 2019)

wieso eigentlich caseking?
ist ein guter shopweil sie teilweise sachen haben die es sonst nirgends gibt. aber ansonsten ziemlich teuer.
kannst ja mal bei aquatuning/alphacool/watercool schauen.
was ich mir übrigens demnächst gönnen werde ist folgendes:

entweder das:
Thermaltake View 71 Ausgleichsbehälter mit Pumpe

oder das:
PHANTEKS Glacier D140 Distro Plate - Acryl, verspiegel…

die von phanteks passt übrigens in jedes gehäuse das platz für nen 140er lüfter hinten hat. also nicht nur für phanteks gehäuse.


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Wen du den Radi vorne einbaust dann wenigstens ausblasend. Auch wenn oben und ausblasend einfacher wäre.
> Wen du den Radi vorne rein baust und die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen lässt dann schickst du die Warme Luft über dein Mainbord. Auch wenn das geht ist es ne unnötige Wärme die dann von den anderen Lüftern weggeschafft werden muss.
> Waku heist die Wärme dahin zu bekommen wo man will(schnellstens weg und aus dem Gehäuse raus).
> 1und 2 sind bereits zusammen^^
> Kannst du so machen, da gibt es keine Vorgaben.



Dann würde mir das hier am ehesten zusagen, abgestimmt mit dem Gehäuse:

Vorne 3x 140 rein
Oben 3x 120 raus (radi)
Hinten 1x 140 raus (geht nicht mehr)
Unten 2 oder 3 x 140 rein
Passt das so? Wenn ja bestelle ich jetzt Lüfter (rgb hust), mitsamt dem coolen Case und so nen billig Externenen Brenner dazu.

Ja genau bei mir sind die ja kombiniert der AGB ist ja über der Pumpe gelle? Und hieß das nichtmal der AGB muss ganz oben sein? oder ist das egal dass dann der radiator ganz oben ist und der AGB "nur" aufm Pumpe?

Ich meine ja nur ob die Pumpe direkt an den CPU Cooler soll (mit hahn dazwischen ok) oder ob von der Pumpe erst zum radi soll, und von dort die kalte Luft äh Wasser in den CPUCooler soll.

edit1
Diese Spritzflasche kenne ich beruflich ^^ aber für gaaanz andere zwecke oh nooo höhö

edt2
daPop
mir wurde jetzt der Korb von dort zusammengestellt ud bei caseking hatte ich sowieso noch vor, ne Menge blingbling zu holen oder andere geslöeevte kabel sowas, bisschen RGB zeug.
von daher passt mir ds.

meine eigentliche Hardware kaufe ich seit 15 jahren bei Mindfactor.y


----------



## DaPopCOH (31. Juli 2019)

also vorne 3 rein und oben 3 raus hab ich auch so in meinem define s2. für zusätzliche lüfter unten wirst du glaub ich keinen platz haben brauchst aber auch nicht.

zum agb: ist völlig egal wo der ist solange er über der pumpe ist. sinn ist nur dass die pumpe nicht  leer (also ohne wasser) laufen darf weil sie sonst kaputt geht. das ist eigentlich das einzige was du beachten musst. ansonsten funktioniert alles. hab auch schon aus bastellust AGBs quer verbaut. da kann man sich frei austoben.

edit: achso übrigens ist die reihenfolge der komponenten auch völlig egal (auch wenn man teilweise was anderes liest.)
ist also egal ob zuerst in den radi und dann in die cpu oder anders rum.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Juli 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Dann würde mir das hier am ehesten zusagen, abgestimmt mit dem Gehäuse:
> 
> Vorne 3x 140 rein
> Oben 3x 120 raus (radi)
> ...



Ja das geht. Bzw. Welche RGB Lüfter?

Der Agb muss nicht die höchste stelle sein. Da das ganze ja geschlossen ist kann auch nichts passieren wenn du nacher die Luftblasen aus dem radiator(samt Gehäuse) rausdrehst. Hört sich wilder an als es ist keine Panik^^

Das Wasser hat eh überall, im Kreislauf, dann fast die selbe Temperatur deshalb gibts da keine Vorgaben ^^


----------



## DaPopCOH (31. Juli 2019)

irgendwie bin ich ja fast ein bisschen neidisch 
dieses triumphgefühl wenn zum ersten mal das wasser fliesst und es dann funktioniert hat man leider so nur einmal... 
ich bau zwar immer noch gerne aber beim ersten mal wars am coolsten.


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

OK denn schau ich mal dass ich das mit 3x vorne rein und 3x oben raus hinbekomme. 
die anderen Lüfter schau ich mal wie ich sie bestücke, ob genug Platz ist
habe mir noch ähnlich wie im Meshify S2 welche gekauft, also diesmal mit 4pin weil ja alle 6 anschlüsse bei 3pin belegt sind
auch mit 1000 Umdrehungen,m 20dbA, RGB, von CoolerMaster, 140mm, die wurden öfter erwähnt in Videos die ich gesehen habe
quasi baugleich wie die von Fractal Design nur eben Coolermaster (sogar etwas billiger bei Mindfactory).

Case ist auf dem Weg, werde erstmal die Anleitung weiter verschlinmgen (war so aufgregt bin erst 5 Uhr eingepennt ^^)
und dann steht das Ding voir mir uiuiuiui


ja genau und dann die WaKü zum ersten Mal.
Habe mittlerweile 3 neue Liebligs Youtuber mit WaKü Tutorials, dazu von caeking und PCGH die Videos in Dauerschleife.
Bin grade sehr lernwillig (gibts net oft bei mir).

hmm wie war die Frage? ^^
Ja das mit dem Kreislauf bekomme ich schon hin. Aber nicht wundern wenns morgen nen Hardtubes Fragenthread gibt, ich seh das schon kommen. NEIN aus...... estmal laaangsam

Melde mich für heute ab, Schlaf nachholen und Dienstag war lange.
DANKE an alle heute weider für die vielen Tipps und Geduld mit mir.

@daPopCOH: Das erste Mal ist zwar immer etwas Besonderes, aber ob es das beste Erlebnis war, bezweifle ich, zumindest in vielen anderen Bereichen *knick knack*

LG Julchen


----------



## DaPopCOH (31. Juli 2019)

naja egal ob wakü oder"andere bereiche": der erste versuch ist nie der beste aber dennoch fühlt man sich danach sehr gut


----------



## ackerjule (31. Juli 2019)

werde ich ja denn merken *juhuuu*


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Juli 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> habe mir noch ähnlich wie im Meshify S2 welche gekauft, also diesmal mit 4pin weil ja alle 6 anschlüsse bei 3pin belegt sind
> auch mit 1000 Umdrehungen,m 20dbA, RGB, von CoolerMaster, 140mm, die wurden öfter erwähnt in Videos die ich gesehen habe
> quasi baugleich wie die von Fractal Design nur eben Coolermaster (sogar etwas billiger bei Mindfactory).



Na da bin ich ja gespannt 

Bei Hardtubes bin ich raus^^


----------



## ackerjule (1. August 2019)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> MagiCool Copper Radiator 360/Noiseblocker Luefter Kit
> 360er geht ja oben rein^^



Da mir vorne ja lieber ist und ich 3x reinblasen will (augenroll)
Wieso nehm ich den 360er Radi nicht einfach vorne?

Und die 3 Lüfter vom Case dann oben hin bzw meine neuen RGBs ?


----------



## Tekkla (1. August 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Und wo das 5mm Gewinde vom Warenkorb hinsol weiß ich nicht, zwischen Splitter und Hahn?!?!


Du brauchst den, um den Kugelhahn direkt am T-Splitter anzubringen. Andernfalls brauchst du für eine Verbindung zwischen Splitter und Kugelhahn ein Stück Schlauch, was widerum mit 2 Fittingen versehen werden muss. Der Doppelnippel ist die günstigere Weise.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. August 2019)

Natürlich kannst du den 360er vorne verbauen, denk aber daran, dass das dann oben mit 3 140ern bisschen eng werden kann. Aber hinten ist ja auch noch Platz für einen Lüfter.


----------



## ackerjule (1. August 2019)

Ich werde das so machen:

VORNE
3x 120 Luft rein (Lüfter vom Radiator 360) => nehme ja nun einen anderen weil der ursprüngliche Vorschlag nicht verfügbar ist

OBEN
3x 140 Luft raus (nehme dann die 3 urspünglichen vom Case)

HINTEN
1x 140 Luft raus, da nehme ich einen meiner RGB dazu

UNTEN
soviele 140 RGB wie noch geht/passt/wegen Netzteil

===
Das mit dem Hahn und Doppelnippel habe ich verstanden.
Bin grade am Casemodding Krams suchen, aber hey für ein gesleevtes kabelset bezahle ich nicht 90€ und für mein Netzteil gibvt es fast nur Verlängerungen, die vollen kabel sind auch zu teuer. Selbst für SATA wollen die 8€ pro kabel, ich glaub es hämmert.
===
ach und Tekkla: Hast du mir 1 Fitting extra als Ersatz rausgesucht, weil ich komme nur auf 8?!


----------



## Sinusspass (1. August 2019)

Wenn ich mir das Handbuch so ansehe, kann das wirklich knapp werden mit 3 140ern oben und dem 360er vorne, im Zweifel passt es nicht. Ist aber kein Problem, andersrum (360er oben, vorne nur Lüfter) scheint es aber zweifellos zu gehen.
Unten gehen 2 140er, mehr passt nicht. Gerade unten würde ich aber kein RGB verbauen, wozu denn, man sieht es sowieso nicht.
Das ganze Moddingzeug ist immer eklig teuer, und selber sleeven ist ätzend. Am günstigsten würdest du wohl mit ein-zwei RGB Streifen wegkommen und einfachen Verlängerungen für die Kabel.


----------



## ackerjule (1. August 2019)

Natürlich würde ich dann die RGB Lüfter so hinsetzen, dass ich sie sehe 
Ich meine nur von meiner Aufteilung her, wie viele Slots grade an der Steuerung belegt sind. Musste dann eh zu 4pin greifen.
Mal sehen wie es passt, bin ja flexibel.

Habe mich nun gegen alles gesleevte entschieden weil ich das nicht einsehe. Dafür TUTs gesehen wie man(Frau) das selbst macht.
Dafür erstmal mit Klebestreifen, Kabelbinder eingedeckt.

Dazu 2x2 LED Lichterketten, und natürlich alles an RGB-Header Adaptern, hab erst die falschen genommen, bis ich mal male/female kapiert habe *kopf anne Wand*
Noch paar Verlängerungen und 2 einzelne LEDs für Ecken, das war es schon.

Achja ich musste einen anderen Hahn nehmen. War auch ausverkauft, hab den nächst teureren nehmen müssen ist von EK. Aber sehr gut bewertet.

Habe nun insgesamt bei Caseking 333,- ausgegeben und bei Mindfactory 222,- 
Coole Zahlen was ^^

Gehäuse
Wasserkühlung
Kabelmanagement
Licht-Modding
Zubehör

Deswegen lass ich meine RAM Erweiterung erstmal weg. Ich habe so gute Samsung erwischt nach paarmal umtauschen, das sollte genügen.
Bis morgen..... heute...... bald.....
JULE


----------



## Sinusspass (1. August 2019)

Wie willst du die Leds eigentlich ansteuern? Das Mainboard hat ja soweit ich das sehe keine passenden Stecker.


----------



## ackerjule (1. August 2019)

das Board hat den 4pin RGB Header und ich habe mir einen Verteiler dazugenommen


----------



## Sinusspass (1. August 2019)

Ich sollte mir wirklich neue Augen besorgen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (1. August 2019)

Ich hoffe es gibt dann auch Fotos^^


----------



## Tekkla (1. August 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> das Board hat den 4pin RGB Header


Das sind sogar 5 pins und RGBW kompatibel. Allerdings nur über die fiese RGB Fusion Software. Hatte das Board nämlich auch mal und mit etwas Mühe dann auch China RGBW Stripes dran betrieben.


----------



## ackerjule (1. August 2019)

Könnt ja mal schauen

Habe das hier 2x gekauft
BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 Magnetic RGB-LED-Strip Kit - 2x 4…

und dazu den Splitter:
Akasa RGB Splitterkabel Verlaengerung - 50 cm

Ist doch richtig mit 1x Buchse und 4x Stecker?!

Dazu halt Kleinkram, noch eine Laufleiste, Kabelbinder, Klettverschluss, andere neue SATA Kabel usw


----------



## ackerjule (2. August 2019)

Und die 3x 120mm vom Radiator schließe ich auch einfach an die Steuerung vom case an, oder hätte ich da noch was kaufen müssen?


----------



## Sinusspass (2. August 2019)

Einfach an die Steuerung vom Case, wenn es keine Pwmlüfter sind, wird das mit der Regelung aber nichts (jedenfalls nicht ohne Spielerei/nachkaufen). Wie laut dass dann wird bzw. ob doch ne Regelung nötig sein wird, wird sich zeigen, ggf. sollten die Anschlüsse des Mainboards auch über Spannung regeln können.


----------



## ackerjule (2. August 2019)

sind keine PWM nur meine anderen RGB sind PWM
und die spannung bei 3pin regel ich im uefi ? oder gibts da tools
habe jetzt auch programm für meie GPU gefuden wo ich rgb vrändern kann juhuu

ps: kühlug ist da kann ich da mal ohne case und einbau mal laufen lassen? oder geht dannn was kaputt weil keine cpu dran ist im wasser?


----------



## Sinusspass (2. August 2019)

3pin Lüfter musst du ans Mainboard anschließen, dann kannst du im UEFI regeln. An sich können das zwar auch Tools, aber einmal im UEFI eingestellt und gut ist. Solange die Pumpe Wasser hat ist es ihr völlig egal, was da sonst noch im Kreislauf hängt und wo das befestigt ist.


----------



## ackerjule (2. August 2019)

ok denn mache ich schonmal einen Testlauf die Nacht weil das Case unerwartete probleme beim Versand hat ((

nagut und wenn die 3pin an der Steruung sind, dann regelt es die Sterung ansonsten halt solange übers Board.

achja ud das Sandwich hätte ich nur gebrqucht wenn die Pumpe am Boden wäre oder?


----------



## ackerjule (2. August 2019)

Habe meine Bestellung etwas näher betrachtet und mir sind dabei noch kleinere Fragen aufgekommen:

1. 
Den "5mm Adapter 2x G1/4 Zoll Gewinde - chrome" setze ich genau zwischen Kugelhahn und Splitter, richtig?

2. 
Müsste der Splitter "EK-AF X-Splitter 4x G1/4 Zoll - vernickelt" nicht nur 3 Anschlüsse haben? 2x Schlauch und unten Gewinde mit Kugelhahn?
Jetzt hätte ich ja eine Öffnung komplett offen, wo ja Wasser rauskommt. Hilfe was nun?

3.
Weshalb sollte ich eigentlich 9x die Fittings "EK-STC Classic Fitting für Soft-Tubes, 16/10 mm, G1/4 Zoll" bestellen?
Ich habe nur Verwendung für 8, oder soll eins einfach Ersatz sein?

4. 
a. Muss ich an der Verschraubung des Kühlers "EK-Supremacy Classic RGB AMD - Nickel + Acryl" etwas ändern, oder muss der genauz so wie er geliefert wurde an den AM4 Sockel dran? Hier Bild der Schrauben:
EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Classic RGB AMD - Nickel …
b. Hätte ich mir noch ne Backplate oder so kaufen müssen, weil der Sockel ganz anders aussieht als der Kühler?
Mainboard PRIME B350-PLUS | ASUS
[werde gleiuch mal im Board-kasten schauen zwecks Adapter]

5.
Beim Radiator sind nur 2 Öffnungen, ist es da egal welche IN und OUT ist? Bei CPU Cooler und Pumpe steht es ja dabei.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (2. August 2019)

EK Water Blocks EK-AF T-Splitter 3x G1/4 Zoll - vernic… ich befürchte er hat den eigendlich gemeint. 
Ansonsten brauchst du so einen noch XSPC Verschlussstopfen G1/4 Zoll V2 - chrome
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109813621.pdf Recht weit unten bei der Amd installation siehst du das die original Backplatte genutzt wird^^
Ja ist beim radi egal^^
Ja Richtig dazwischen.


----------



## ackerjule (2. August 2019)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort vorweg!
=====
Hmm also bei meinem CPU-Kühler sind weder die M3 Schrauben dabei, noch irgendwelche PVC Washer die es in der Anleitung zu sehen gibt.
Ich vermute mal ich soll einfach die Haltebügel abmachen, und das war es dann schon.
Am Kühler sieht die Verschraubung so fertig/vollendet aus, so dass ich sie einfach mal ins Board drehen werde. Wird dann schon mit der original Backplate halten.
Die Anleitung gibts nichtmal mit dem Kühler dazu, schade. Passt hinten und vorne niucht Anleitung und Auslieferungszuustand.
Aber ich bin da guter Dinge dass ich hoffentlich Recht habe und man muss nur festschrauben mit dem vorgefertigten Aufbau.
=====
Na dann werde ich wohl das passende T-Stück nochmal nachbestellen müssen, super, dafür nochmal 9€ Versand bezahlen.
Oder soll ich einfach den Verschlussstopfen vom radiator nehmen? Ist doch G1/4"
=====
Und das 9. Fitting ist wohl Reserve?
=====
Merke grade dass ich eh noch was bestellen darf.
Schaut mal in dem Beitrag:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...te-und-neugier-auf-wasser-10.html#post9961773
Dort kommt der Adapter ans Board und somit habe ich 4 Plätzte frei, die ich aber alle für die Lichtchen brauche.
Aber nun brauch ich ja nen 5. RGB für den CPU Kühler, grummel. 
=====
Och aber wenn ich eh wieder was bestelle, kann ich ja gleich doch noch die gesleevten PSU Kabel nehmen hihi. Vesand muss sich ja lohnen ^^


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (2. August 2019)

Ist da beim kühler überhaupt was bei vielleicht ne neuere Version die ohne das alles schon auskommt
Du kannst auch den Verschlusssstopfen vom Radi nehmen,Gummidichtung sollte der ja haben.
Ich vermute der 9te ist reserve.
Bei BlinkBlink bin ich raus^^"


----------



## Tekkla (2. August 2019)

Der 9. Anschluss ist für den Schlauch, mit dem man über den Kugelhahn das Wasser ablässt. Um den CPU Block zu installieren, musst du die Standard-AM4-CPU Halterungen abschrauben. Der Der Block wird dann mit der Backplate verschraubt. WLP nicht vergessen!


----------



## ackerjule (2. August 2019)

Ich denke mal, die haben die einzelnen Schrauben für andere Sockel aufgeführt, aber bei AM4 ist das wohl schon komplett. Soweit ich das vermute, soll ich wirklich nur Halterungen wegnehmen und die backplate hinten bleibt ja. Würde dann 4x leicht anziehen und dann nach und nach feste machen. Ja WLP sowieso, habe noch einiges hier und war auch was dabei.

Ah ja klar der 9. für den Schlauch, hihi, kann so einfach sein.

Danke an euch beide, aber ich werde wirklich das T-Stück kaufen, und gleich versuchen, das mit 4 Öffnungen zurückzugeben, bzw halt umtauschen lassen.
Oder hat Tekkla sich dabei was anderes gedacht, was ich grade nicht verstehe??


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (2. August 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der 9. Anschluss ist für den Schlauch, mit dem man über den Kugelhahn das Wasser ablässt.



 Der Kugelhahn und das Beiwerk die 2te


----------



## ackerjule (3. August 2019)

ach mach dir nix draus, ich habe auch Bling Bling für 5 RGB Header Anschlüsse gekauft und nur nen Adapter für 4 dazu ^^
da macht dein Beiwerk doch auch nichts höhö


----------



## Tekkla (3. August 2019)

Ich habe auf dem Weg zur jetzigen Wasserkühlung zig Male diverse Dinge  in kürzester Zeit bestellt was dazu führte, dass ich jetzt einen gut  gefüllten kleinen Systemkoffer nur für Wakü Kleinkram mein Eigen nennen  darf. Es ging sogar soweit, dass ich irgendwann die blanken,  vernickelten EK Fittinge gegen den gleichen aber dafür leicht eloxierten  Typ austauschte. Man kann mit dem "Kleinkram" echt viel Geld bei den  Händlern lassen. Ich habe bestimmt 100 € nur in Transportkosten gehabt.  Caseking hier ein paar Male, dann Alphacool, Aquacomputer unter 20 € und  und und. Mit besserer Planung hätte man da vllt einiges sparen können.  Auf der anderen Seite war das aber auch ein Spass ständig hier und dort  noch was zu drehen und "shoppen gehen" zu können. 

Wenn die den  4er Splitter ohne Kosten zurücknehmen, dann schicke das Teil echt  zurück. Sind ja immerhin einige Euro. Lohnt halt nur, wenn man keine  Versandkosten tragen muss. Einfacher ist es vermutlich, wenn du einen  einfachen aber flachen - also mit kurzem Gewinde! - Verschluß bestellst.  Vllt auch 2 davon, dann kannste der Optik wegen einen auf der Öffnung  des Kugelhahns anbringen.

EK Water Blocks EK-Plug G1/4 Zoll




Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Der Kugelhahn und das Beiwerk die 2te


Ich bin ja ehrlich. Bei den ersten Versuchen damals habe ich das nicht bedacht. Und hätte ich nicht just den Loop leicht ändern und dazu das Wasser ablassen müssen, ich hätte an dieser Stelle auch nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (3. August 2019)

Wenn man den Hahn gut hinter dem Mora(der passgenau in einem TvRegal thront) versteckt und jetzt auch alles über schnellkupplungen ausbaubar gemacht hat, vergisst man das Ding einfach
Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn
Sone Kiste hab ich auch^^


----------



## ackerjule (3. August 2019)

Ich werde dort Montag mal anrufen und Fragen ob die mir das einfach umtauschen. Zudem hätte ich noch gernen nen anderen RGB Adapter, da bin ich auch nicht so 100% glücklich.
Und falls die doch sagen, ich soll neu bestellen mit Versandkosten, dann warte ich noch paar Tage und stelle mir Kabelmanagement zusammen für das Netzteil. Sonst bestelle ich da noch 10x


----------



## Tekkla (14. August 2019)

Und wie stehts bei deinem Projekt?


----------



## ackerjule (29. August 2019)

Schlecht. Nix geht mehr, weiß nicht, ob was kaputt ist, oder ich Fehler gemacht habe.
Bin erst gestern dazu gekommen, endlich mal alles zu bauen.
Hier mein Fehlerbericht:
PC Umzug in neues Case + WaKü , jetzt geht garnichts mehr. Kein Bild, kein RGB
Fragen zur WaKü stelle ich auch nochmal die Tage, erst muss alles laufen.



Wie voll muss der AGB+Pumpe sein? Habe im aktiven Kreislauf so die Hälfte an Reserve.
Wieso blubbert es, wenn ich den PC bewege? Luft? Wie soll die raus?
Muss ich irgendwo was aufschrauben damit ich entlüften kann?
Wichtig: Läuft das Wasser denn weiter? Ganz ehrlich, es blubbert im CPU Kühler, die Pumpe arbeitet,
ABER ich sehe nicht so wirklich, dass das Wasser weiter fließt. Oder sieht ma das so garnicht genau?


----------



## Sinusspass (30. August 2019)

Solange die Pumpe Wasser hat ist alles in Ordnung. Luftblasen im Kreislauf sind völlig normal, die verschwinden mit der Zeit, das hin- und herbewegen beschleunigt das Entlüften nur. Keine Bewegung zu sehen ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich, je nachdem wie die Anschlüsse belegt sind, wirkliche Bewegung sieht man nur mit entweder sehr viel Durchfluss, einem Steigröhrchen mit Auslass über/ nahe der Wasseroberfläche (wobei man da ohnehin nur Bewegung im Agb sehen kann) oder mit entsprechender Flüssigkeit, die aber teuer ist und zu Verstopfungen führen kann.


----------



## ackerjule (30. August 2019)

Ok denn habe ich das ja richtig gemacht denke ich. 

Aber ich habe durchsichtige Röhren und rotes dp ultra Wasser was empfohlen wurde, müsste ich da nicht Durchfluss sehen? 
Wenn alles läuft hatte ja Probleme im neuen case müsste ich es ja auch an den temps erkennen


----------



## Sinusspass (30. August 2019)

Kurz: Nein
Lang: Man kann im Agb je nach Aufbau und Durchfluss (bei einem Agb ohne Steigröhrchen braucht man davon allerdings recht viel) Bewegung erkennen, aber in den Schläuchen sieht man nichts, außer man hat Luftblasen oder Partikel drin. Luftblasen sind nervig und verschwinden zum Glück nach paar Wochen (wobei man da was basteln könnte, ist aber Unsinn), Partikel sollte man tunlichst aus der Wasserkühlung vermeiden, auch wenn es Fertigbrühe gibt, die sowas enthält; für mehr als kurzzeitigen Schaubetrieb sollte man sowas besser nicht verwenden.


----------



## kayuna (30. August 2019)

Wenn du nur sehen möchtest ob Durchfluss da ist dann bau einfach etwas in der Art wie die Eisflügel von Alphacool ein... zeigt dir aber nur Durchfluss ja oder nein... keine genaue menge..
dafür musst du dann tiefer in die Tasche greifen...

Reicht aber die einfache mechanische Anzeige


----------



## ackerjule (30. August 2019)

puh dann bin ich aber beruhigt. 
altes System läuft wieder
neues Case+Wakü ist vorbereitet
nur noch rüber schaffen
blijngbling einbauen
und denn endlich fertig
um den durchfluss mach ich mir halt mal keine Sorgen
wenn du ja sagst man sieht es ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. August 2019)

Wenn man zu wenig Durchfluss hat, merkt man es an den Temperaturen. Wobei, wenn das letzte °C nicht so wichtig ist, reicht wirklich sehr wenig Durchfluss aus (was für Lüfterdrehzahlen und damit Lautstärke auch gilt). Wenn du ein Steigröhrchen verbaut hast, sieht man das aber auch, wenn der Auslass sehr nahe oder über der Wasseroberfläche ist.
Hast du die Wasserkühlung eigentlich extern vom Case aufgebaut oder mit eingebauten Komponenten?


----------



## ackerjule (31. August 2019)

Ich habe alles eingebaut, dazu die Wasserkühlung reingetan danach. Ging ja nicht.
Jetzt habe ich das eigentloich System draußen und läuft auf nem Karton ^^ und die WaKü ist im neuen Case drin mit Kabelmanagement und Blingbling.
Werde Sonntag dann die Hardware wieer reinsetzen und die Kühlung draufsetzenl, wobei der Kreislauf ja noch geschlossen ist, habe kein Wasser abgelassen oder so.
Wobei ich ja extra den Super Hahn eingebaut habe mit T-Stück und Abdichtung


----------



## DaPopCOH (1. September 2019)

ich hatte mal den fehler gemacht bei nem ausglaichsbehälter (weiss nich mehr welcher das damalas war) "in" und "out" zu verwechseln. folge: viel zu geringer durchfluss.
anschluss umgesteckt lief normal.
weiss jetz nich was genau du alles für fehler hast hab jetzt nicht den ganzen thread gelesen. 
 wollte nur drauf hinweisen dass sowas auch sein kann 
auch zu geringer durchfluss wegen eines eingebauten filters hatte ich schon. gibt halt einfach relativ viel was man falsch machen kann wenn man unerfahren ist bei sowas.

kaputte hardware hatte ich dagegen so gut wie nie. meistens hatte ich selber irgendwas verkackt 
ich hab sogar mal  aus versehen kühlwasser in mein netzteil laufen lassen. habs dann 3 tage trocknen lassen. lief wieder und läuft bis heute.
oder bei einer geköpften cpu ist mir der heatspreader bei einbau in den sockel weggeflogen. war kein ding.
wärmeleitpaste in den sockel gelaufen: war kein ding.
pin verbogen. wieder grade gebogen: lief....
nachdem ich also schon so ziemlich jeden mist den man  machen kann auch irgendwann mal gemacht habe kann ich sagen: die hardware hält meistens mehr aus als man denkt....

wirklich kaputt ging eigentlich nie was und ich hab bestimmt schon 20 systeme gebaut/umgebaut. die einzigen wirklichen defekte die ich hatte war mal ein mainboard mit defektem speichercontroller und ein defektes netzteil. das waren aber defekte die schon bei anlieferung da waren.

lange rede kurzer sinn: man muss die hardware schon hart vergewaltigen um sie irreparabel kaputt zu bekommen. meistens sind es irgendwelche einbau fehler die man relativ leicht wieder beheben kann.


----------



## ackerjule (1. September 2019)

Also bei der WaKü habe ich keinen Fehler gemacht. Obwohl es meine erste ist, habe ich soviel gefragt, gelesen und geschaut, dass ich problemlos klar kam.
Aber: Ich denke ich weiß nun, wieso anfangs garnix ging. Der erste RAM Riegel war nicht richtig drin ^^ Also lief garnix. Sprich den ganzen erneuten Umbau und verfluchen der WaKü hätte ich mir sparen können.
Auch meine RGBs laufen nun alle, hihi. Wie blöde das gelaufen ist, und ich wollte schon neues Board holen oder der PC heini woltle mir größeres PSU andrehen.
PS: Ich mach die tage Bilder, wie nun mein Zapfhahn aussieht mit allem drum und ran.


----------



## DaPopCOH (1. September 2019)

das meinte ich ja: es ist selten ein defekt. meistens hat man nur  irgendeinen scheiß gemacht auf den man auf anhieb nich kommt 
aber dann ist ja alles gut.  viel spaß mit dem neuen pc


----------



## ackerjule (2. September 2019)

Ja der PC Fuzzi wollte mir neue CPU und Netzteil verkaufen, ich dachte eher ans Board (weil der RGB nicht klappte). Zudem kam kein Bild, wieso sollte alsoi die GPU nicht auch nen Knacks haben.
Aber nein es war ein blöder oller Pin beim RAM, der nicht richtig einrastete ^^ meine Güte ey hihihi
Ich mach denn bald Fotos der WaKü, mein erstgeborenes ^^


----------



## ackerjule (12. September 2019)

Hier noch paar Bilder vom Eigenbau. Endlich alles fertig und leuchtet schön. Mir gefällt das Gehäuse sehr, es ist elegant, haben alles in rot/weiß gehalten. 
CPU ist im Idle so 28-38° warm und mit CPU-Z Stresstest nie über ca. 68°

AGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hahn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LED



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontrast weiß/rot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an alle die mich/uns beraten haben und auf meine ganzen Fragen eingegangen sind.


----------



## moonlive (13. September 2019)

Hihihi, na endlich!
Darauf hab ich gewartet, zu sehen was es mit diesem *bling bling* Rechner Teil aufsich hat.

sieht echt sick aus 
Hat was von dem ITX hier eine gewisse "ähnlichkeit".


----------



## Sinusspass (13. September 2019)

Also das ist echt gut geworden; reife Leistung!


----------



## chris2303 (13. September 2019)

Sehr sehr schick. Kannst du bitte nochmal ein Foto von "weiter weg" machen? Ich hab auch ein Meshify S2 und würde gerne sehen wie weit die Radiatoren ins Gehäuse rein ragen (Bin auch gerade am Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen) Erkennt man auf den Bildern nicht so gut. Wäre cool wenns klappen würde  Hast du gut hinbekommen


----------



## ackerjule (14. September 2019)

Danke für das Lob, bin selbst überrascht das hinbekommen zu haben, lol.

Also du kannst ja vorne die Netzteil Abdeckung abmachen und dann einen 360er reinbekommen, sonst geht da nur 240/280 glaube ich. 
Ich werde mir noch was überlegen, um da was auszuschneiden, denn jetzt hat man vollen Einblick auf den Kabelsalat unten, der Rest ist ja ordentlich.
*edit: Ich meine die Abdeckung wieder reinmachen mit einem ausgesägten Teil für Kabel und Radiator, um wieder mehr abdecken zu können.
Da ich die weißen Stromverlängerungen dran habe, kann man sich ja denken, wieviel Länge da unten noch rumliegt.
Und an meinem RGB Verteiler hängen grade 5 Kabel dran, das ist nur halbwegs versteckt. 

Die Lüfter vorne (habe 3x 120) kommen zwischen Vorderwand und Frontpanel, falls du reinblasen willst, so hast du im Gehäuse also nur die Dicke der Radiatoren. War ein Fummelei, weil die Kabel schlecht verlöegt werden können im Meshify. Habe dann aber nen kleinen Schlitz gefunden und dort durchgedrückt. Das Frontpanel hätte noch 3,4,5mm dicker sein können, denn es sitzt grade so halbwegs drauf, eine falsch Bewegung und die Front klippst sich raus ^^ Achja mein MagiCool Radiator ist 30mm tief, das ist vielleicht eine wichtige Angabe für dich?!  Da ist aber noch viel Platz, weil die Pumpe sehr variabel ist Habe sogar hintendran noch eine alte 3,5 " HDD versteckt die grade nicht angeschlossen ist. 
*edit: Falls du den Radiator oben haben willst, wird das ziemlich knapp finde ich. !!

Bilder folgen gleich.

PS: Meint ihr da muss noch mehr Wasser in die AGB/Pumpen-Kombi, oder reicht das so? Weil innendrin ist ja noch so nen Röhrchen, ist das zum Einfüllen? Wusste nicht ob das unter Wasser sein darf?

Ohne Scheibe, ausgeschaltet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hinten eng



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radiator 30mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meshify S2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2019)

Hübsch. 

Ich stehe persönlich zwar nicht auf den Blinkkram aber wenn mans mag (du wolltest das ja volle Kanone Discokugel sozusagen) ists echt gut geworden dafür dass es dein erster Versuch war.

Hoffe mal das System erfülltr alle Anforderungen die du damals bei der Beratung gestellt hattest.


----------



## Trash123 (14. September 2019)

Ich würde noch bis 1-2cm unter den Rand den AGB auffüllen
Ansonsten: gut geworden, Respekt!


----------



## ackerjule (14. September 2019)

@ Alki: Ja wollte ich so haben, aber mir gefällt er eigentlich genauso gut ohne das rote BlingBling, einfach nur hochwertig in weiß/schwarz und dann das rote Wasser dazu. Ohne Lichter. Bin froh diese gesleevten Kabel genommen zu haben, weil das gut zum weißen Case passt. Das Wassersystem erfüllt alles wie ich es haben wollte, die eigentluche Hardware ist ja alt (2700x und 1060)

@ Trash123: Ja ok werde denn noch was auffüllen, dachte nur ich muss innen dieses Rohr freihalten.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. September 2019)

Jetzt noch Kabelkämme, dann ist es perfekt.
Auch wenn sich die Grafikkarte sicher auch gut unter Wasser machen würde....aber das ist abseits von Optik sinnfrei bei ner 1060.


----------



## ackerjule (14. September 2019)

Kabelkämme kann ich noch dazu nehmen, ja, wenn ich mal wieder was bestelle. Bin erstmal so froh, überhaupt diese andersfarbigen Kabel genommen zu haben.

Die 1060 wird sowieso dieses jahr noch getauscht, aber da bin ich mir momentan noch unschlüssig ob 2060 SUPER, 2070 oder 5700XT oder nur vega 64 rein soll. Erstmal genug investiert.

Aber dazu eine Frage: Würde der Triple Radiator denn reichen, um die Grafik mitzukühlen? Oder muss ich dann wieder aufrüsten? Und was macht die Pumpe mit? Ist nur Theorie, weil ich mir grade kein GPU leisten kann geschweige denn den angefertigten Kühler dafür.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. September 2019)

Theoretisch würde das reichen, praktisch.... dein Ryzen braucht vielleicht 100w, jede Grafikkarte ist mit dem doppelten bis dreifachen dabei, ein zusätzlicher Radiator wäre schon sinnvoll. Die Pumpe wird das problemlos schaffen, wenn man auf paar °C verzichtet, braucht man wirklich nicht viel Durchfluss.


----------



## ackerjule (14. September 2019)

Gibt es denn grobe Richtlinie, was ein Radiator wegschaffen kann? z.B. 120mm schafft 50W oder sowas, ne Auflistung? alles nur theoretisch, ich bleib jetzt erstmal sparsam ^^


----------



## Viking30k (14. September 2019)

Schöner Rechner  Bin auch gerade dabei eine Wakü zu basteln nur habe ich versehentlich einen falschen AGB zur gewünschten Pumpe gekauft lol.

Hieß es nicht das 120 mm CA. 100 W wegschaffen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Gibt es denn grobe Richtlinie, was ein Radiator wegschaffen kann? z.B. 120mm schafft 50W oder sowas, ne Auflistung? alles nur theoretisch, ich bleib jetzt erstmal sparsam ^^



Faustregel: 120er Radi maximal 100W, 140er Radi maximal 130W.

Das sind aber dann keine guten Temperaturen (für WaKü-Verhältnisse) und alles andere als leise. Wenns leise und kühl werden soll biste mit jeweils der Hälfte schon deutlich besser dran.


----------



## ackerjule (19. September 2019)

Ich möchte nochmal nachfragen, ob es wirklich normal ist dass ich quasi keinen Durchfluss im Schlauch sehen kann und im CPU Kühler blubbert es nur ganz leicht, selbst in der AGB/Pumpen Kombi ist nur ein ganz leichter Strudel zu sehen.
In vielen anderen Videos ist da irgendwie mehr Bewegung drin. Macht mich ganz unsicher ^^

Dann noch Fragen zur MagiCool DCP450:
Wieso ist in der Kombi oben bei den 2 Anschlüssen einer ganz kurz und der andere ragt zu 2/3 in den AGB rein? Was hat das für einen Sinn?
Und hätte ich lieber oben den Eingang legen sollen? Ich habe nun IN und OUT beide vorne (die hat ja 4 Löcher).

Bild
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA


----------



## Dudelll (19. September 2019)

Sobald der Loop komplett entlüftet ist (dauert manchmal ein bisschen), solltest du nirgendwo sehen können das irgendwo was fließt, außer du hast AGB mit Steigrohr o.ä..

Etwas ausführlicher:

Wasser ist an sich erstmal transparent, das heißt du siehst die Bewegung des Wassers nicht. Das was man sieht sind daher entweder irgendwelche Schwebteilchen die groß genug sind um ihre Bewegung mit dem Auge verfolgen zu können, oder Luftbläschen. Ersteres will man sicher nicht in seiner Wakü sehen weil das heißen würde das man Dreck drin hat der groß genug ist um ihn erkennen zu können, was meistens auch bedeutet das er groß genug ist um z.B. den Cpu Kühler zu verstopfen. Zweites will man auch nicht haben weil Luft im Kreislauf den Durchfluss bremst, sobald der Loop komplett Luftfrei ist sollte das daher auch nicht mehr auftreten, außer der Loop ist irgendwo nicht dicht, was natürlich auch nicht wünschenswert ist . Etwas Luft kommt im Laufe der Zeit aber durch Diffusion trotzdem rein, das ist allerdings so wenig das die im Agb hängen bleibt (Das ist neben dem einfachen Befüllen die Hauptaufgabe vom AGB). Wenn du die Wakü also länger laufen hast wirst du bemerken das der Wasserstand im AGB etwas niedriger geworden ist als direkt beim befüllen, was gut ist weil das bedeutet das Luft die vorher woanders im Loop war jetzt im Agb ist. 

Wenn die Temperaturen gut sind, dann ist sicherlich auch der Durchfluss i.O. auch wenn du ihn nicht siehst. Wenn du trotzdem irgendwas fließen sehen willst dann kannst du den Eingang in den Agb oben dran machen dann siehst du wie es darein läuft. Hat allerdings den Nachteil das du durch das Geplätscher das Wasser aufwirbelst und dadurch konstant Luft aus dem Agb in den Loop bringst.

Das oben 2 unterschiedlich lange Anschlüsse dran sind hat vermutlich den Grund das du das Wasser entweder von oben in den AGB "fallen" lassen kannst, oder wenn du den anderen Eingang nimmst und der Wasserstand im AGB hoch genug ist sodass das Rohr ins Wasser reingeht von oben anstatt von der Seite in den AGB gehen kannst und das Wasser trotzdem nicht aufwirbelst und Luft reinbekommst.


----------



## jhnbrg (20. September 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> ...keinen Durchfluss im Schlauch sehen kann...



Kauf dir so ein Propeller, damit siehst du es dann:

Alphacool Eisfluegel Acetal ab €'*'13,67 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ackerjule (20. September 2019)

Na dann ist das ja eher gut wenn ich kein Wasser durch den Schlauch fließen sehe, denn mittlerweile ist alles echt gut entlüftet. Anfangs waren noch Bläschen zu sehen aber die sind alle weg. Bin ganz froh.

Ja der Wasserstand hat wirklich in 2 Wochen abgenommen, wo ich erst gedacht habe da ist was undicht, aber ist alles in ORdnung. Hat dann also mit der Luft zu tun, na umso besser, freut mich auch.

Die Temps sind super gut, bei Spielen komme ich nicht über 60° und im noirmalen Winsows Betrieb habe ich so 31-34° ungefähr. Wenn mal nen Video läuft oder so.

Ah ja das macht natürlich Sinn mit den unterschiedlich langen Anschlüssen. Vielleicht werde ich doch mal von oben anschließen, einfach um mal den Unterschied zu sehen. Platschern wäre irgendwie cool hihi.

Danke für die tollen Erklärungen.

Und auch danke für den Link, werde ich mir mal überlegen.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2019)

Plätschern ist ne lustige Sache, bei der DCP450 aber etwas schwer umzusetzen. Das Blöde daran, wenn man oben reingeht, ist, dass dann das Wasser aus dem Schlauch zu schnell in den Agb fließt und Luft in den Schlauch gelangt (wenn man jetzt die Öffnung ohne Steigröhrchen nimmt bzw. den Wasserstand im Agb soweit senkt, dass es trotz Steigröhrchen plätschert ), oder dass man eben genau gar nichts sieht, weil das Steigröhrchen nach unten offen ist und die Flüssigkeit direkt nach unten strömt, da sieht man an der Oberfläche dann gar nichts. Im Boden kann man das Röhrchen bei der DCP450 ja nicht verbauen. Um wirklich was plätschern zu sehen (hören wird bei typischen Durchflüssen und Fallhöhen etwas schwer), bräuchtest du einen Agb, in dem man ein Steigröhrchen so verbauen kann, dass von unten Wasser aufsteigt, da kann der Auslass auch problemlos über der Wasseroberfläche liegen. Beispiele wären der Alphacool Eisbecher (das Wasser wird sternförmig zu allen Seiten bis an die Wände des Agb gespritzt), der Watercool Heatkillertube(ist glaube ich oben offen, es plätschert einfach aus dem Röhrchen raus, den hatte ich selber noch nicht) oder der Aquacomputer Aqualis 880ml (wirklich groß; das Wasser fließt am mittleren Edelstahlrohr wieder runter und nimmt, wenn der Agb nicht ganz voll ist gerne Luftbläschen mit, was ganz lustig aussieht). Der Nachteil ist offensichtlich, die Dinger sind alle recht teuer und brauchen Platz.


----------



## ackerjule (21. September 2019)

mit anderen Worten wäre es vernünftiger, es so zu lassen wie es nun ist und auf "keine Luft" und kreiselnden Strom zu setzen und auf das "geplätschern" zu verzichten`? Denn nen neuen AGB inklu Pumpe will ich nach 3 Wochen jetzt nicht gleich wieder kaufen, dann hätte man das anfangs anders planen müssen. Ich denk mal ich geb mich so mit der ersten Cusotm zufrieden und beim nächsten Bau habe ich ja denn schon mehr Erfahrung. Sieht ja auch gut aus so.


----------



## ackerjule (22. September 2019)

nochmal nen neues Bild, Waser nachgefüllt und LEd farbe verstellt
Bild: 20190922_002857xmjwc.jpg - abload.de


----------



## kayuna (23. September 2019)

Autsch... der Eingangschlauch sieht ganz schön gestresst aus .. wenn du mal nen Flüssigkeitswechsel machst dann nimm nen 90° nach oben und dann den Schlauch ran. 

Oder holst dir nen wenn du nur ein Anschluss am Cap hast ein anderes mit 3 Öffnungen und machst direkt von oben in den AGB. Dann kannst du auch dein Plätschern haben... 
Wie aber empfohlen ein Steigröhrchen einbauen um Luft ansaugen zu vermeiden.


----------



## jhnbrg (23. September 2019)

kayuna schrieb:


> Autsch... der Eingangschlauch sieht ganz schön gestresst aus .. wenn du mal nen Flüssigkeitswechsel machst dann nimm nen 90° nach oben und dann den Schlauch ran.



Oh, ja. Ziemlich gefährlich. Muss auf jeden Fall ein 90°-Fitting her, so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## ackerjule (23. September 2019)

ja wenn mal wieder was bestellt wird, werde ich da dran denken, aber der Schlauch ist schön locker, vielleicht sieht das auf dem Bild so aus, aber da ist genug Spiel. Dennoch danke.
Was muss ich denn da kaufen? 16/10 auswählen und dann Gewinde auf Innengewinde? Oder brauch ich noch nen normales Fitting?
Sowas hier oder wie: Bitspower Winkel G1/4 Zoll auf IG 1/4 Zoll - drehbar, …


----------



## Tekkla (23. September 2019)

Ich finde die 90° Winkel immer zu krass. Ich nutze einen, weil es bei mir sonst an der Stelle shice aussieht. Ansonsten verwende ich sehr viel von EK Water Blocks EK-AF gewinkelt 45 Grad G1/4 Zoll - sc… im Loop. Die geben mit in Teilen die Möglichkeit ordentliche Diagonalen zu basteln bzw eine sanfte Kurve.

Schön, dass es am Ende alles geklappt hat. Bist du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden?


----------



## ackerjule (23. September 2019)

Denke mal mit 45° komme ich zu weit weg, zumindest für diese Kurve. *** siehe Frage unten!

Ja bin zufrieden, kann übertakten und es sieht echt gut aus, habe ja etliche Bilder gezeigt.
Und wenn ich mein RGB zeug auf weiß stelle, dazu das weiße Case und weiße gesleevte Kabel, dann kommén die roten Schläuche bzw Wasser noch mehr rüber als wenn ich alles auf rot beleuchte.
Leise ist alles, hat alles gepasst und das mit dem Kugelhahn habe ich auch hinbekommen nach 3x Versand zahlen hihi.

Nur am Case stört es mich, dass die Front nicht richtig einhakt, weil ja die Lüfter zwischen Frontblech und Frontpanel sind. Das hakt nicht so richtig ein, und einmal zu viel bewegen und das Ding ist lose.
Vielleicht nehme ich die 3x 140 nach innen zum reinsaugen, mal sehen. 

Wenn mal wieder was verändert wird, dann würd ich mich aber für dünnere Schläuche entscheiden
oder so???

EK Water Blocks EK-AF 90° Adapter G1/4 Nickel ab €'*'7,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
muss da nicht 16/10 dabeisteehen?


*** nun stellt sich die Frage:
Soll ich:
Male G1/4 ist klar um in die Pumpe/AGB zu kommen, aber
a. female 16/10 nehmen um Schlauch direkt dran zu machen
oder b. female G1/4 nehmen um dort erst noch mein Fitting dranzumachen?
und wieder EKWB nehmen?
über geizhals finde ich das hier wo ich schlauch direkt ranmache?
Alphacool Eiszapfen 90° Schlauchanschluss 1/4" auf 16/10mm, verchromt ab €' '9,16 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jhnbrg (23. September 2019)

Alphacool Eiszapfen 90° Schlauchanschluss 1/4" auf 16/10mm, verchromt ab €'*'9,16 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das Teil alleine reicht. Du kannst den Schlauch direkt dranschrauben.

Bei dünneren Schläuchen wie z.B. 13/10 muss man aufpassen, die knicken schnell ein. 16/10 ist in dieser Hinsicht sicherer.


----------



## ackerjule (23. September 2019)

OK den hatte ich ja auch schon rausgesucht. Na denn werde ich bei der nächsten Bestellung das mal auswechseln. So kann ich gleich testen wie ich mit dem T-Stück/Hahn klarkomme  Danke.


----------



## Tekkla (23. September 2019)

Schau mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kayuna (23. September 2019)

Kann sein wenn du den 90° anschraubst das du erst den geraden beim Pumpenausgang rausschrauben musst ... weil du sonst immer gegen den geraden kommst ... 

45° ist auch etwas weit direkt nach oben ist da am besten oder in die Kappe ... mit dem geraden dann brauchst du nichts bestellen.. 



Ist aber immer so viele Sachen sieht man erst wenns fertig ist.. auf dem Papier war meine Schlauchführung auch anders aber in real hat sich das leider 
nicht so umsetzten lassen....


----------



## ackerjule (23. September 2019)

vielleicht kaufe ich einfach mal beide varianten und schaue dann wie es am besten klappt, damit eben nicht so ne spannung auf dem schlauch ist.

nun weiß ich ja dass es nicht nur 2x G1/4 gibt sondern auch der schlauch direkt rangeht.

Beim nächsten mal würde ich auch mehr Führung reinbauen, sprich die Schläuche nicht so wild hängen lassen und wirklich mit Winkeln arbeiten

aber das war das erste mal Custom und ich finde es sehr sehr schickt auch mit dem Licht und weiß ja nun immer mehr was noch alles machbar wäre, wenn ich wollte.

wegen auf dem papier sieht es anders aus: ja auch der kugelhahn wackelt beim tragen rum ( mein freund macht damit voll viel krach) wenn er den PC trägt. wenn das wasser raus muss, würde ich eh nochmal kurzere schläuche mans TStück mit dem Hahn machen


----------



## Sinusspass (24. September 2019)

Befestige das T-Stück doch einfach mit nem Doppelnippel am Agb, dann wackelt auch nichts. Zum Thema 90°: Du kannst einfach den Adapter nehmen, den Anschluss hast du ja sowieso schon .


----------



## ackerjule (24. September 2019)

Um die Bestellung komme ich eh nicht herum, denn ich habe ja nur einen von dem Doppelanschluss, was ich ja dann zwischen AGB und T Stück machen müsste.
Von dort dann Fitting zu CPU und würde nochmal den Nippel brauchen für den Hahn. So oder so muss ich bestellen oder?

Was du mit Adapter jetzt meinst weiß ich nicht, falls T-Stück, das wäre ja denn schon verplant. den 2x G1/4 male hätte ich ja denn schon am TStück

Das alles hätte ma mir 3 Wochen vorher sagen müssen hihi, so hab ich wieder Lieferkosten, muss Wasser rauslassen (Trichter muss ich bestellen) und mal sehen, wie genervt mein Freund dann wieder ist ^^
Nee schon inOrdnung, in werkel da gerne rum, ist mein neues Hobby, danke. Kein Problem.


----------



## jhnbrg (24. September 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Was du mit Adapter jetzt meinst weiß ich nicht, falls T-Stück, das wäre ja denn schon verplant.



Er meint diesen Adapter (den du zuerst gepostet hast):
EK Water Blocks EK-AF 90° Adapter G1/4 Nickel ab €' '7,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



> Das alles hätte ma mir 3 Wochen vorher sagen müssen hihi, so hab ich wieder Lieferkosten, muss Wasser rauslassen (Trichter muss ich bestellen) und mal sehen, wie genervt mein Freund dann wieder ist ^^
> Nee schon inOrdnung, in werkel da gerne rum, ist mein neues Hobby, danke.



Willkommen im Club. Das haben wir alles mehrfach durch.


----------



## ackerjule (24. September 2019)

Ah den meint er, oki
Ja das meine ich damit, bestellen muss ich so oder so.....



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. Das haben wir alles mehrfach durch.



hihihi ja super hahahah, ich habe auch schon für Artikelwert 2,50 dazu noch 8 oder 9 Euro Versand bezahlt. Dann fühle ich mich jetzt geehrt, dabei zu sein danke.


----------



## ackerjule (24. September 2019)

mal noch ne handwerkliche Frage:

Wie stelle ich es an, wenn ich zb meinen Kugelhahn eindrehen will, dass er am Ende wenn er fest sitzt i eine bestimmte Richtung schaut?
Oder auch wenn ich denn das 90° Stück kaufe, wer sagt mir, dass es dann auch genau dort hinzeigt, wo ich es haben will?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2019)

Bei 90° Stücken ists einfach - die gibts in "drehbar".

Bei Hähnen ists oft nur durch probieren zu lösen je nach Aufbau aber wenn man jetzt nicht vorhat ständig die Dinger auf und zu zu machen ists eigentlich auch ziemlich egal in welche Richtung der Hahn jetzt schaut.


----------



## ackerjule (24. September 2019)

ok dann werde ich nach drehbar suchen
ich denke ich werde einige 45 und 90° kaufen um etwas mehr Form zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2019)

Du  drehst ja nicht den Kugelhahn ein, sondern die Doppelnippel, und die gibts auch in drehbar, z.B. http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50326
Woanders sicher in anderen Farben, vermutlich günstiger,...


----------



## ackerjule (25. September 2019)

Hmm also als ich den Hahn angeschraubt hatte, habe ich zuerst den 2x G1/4 Adapter angeschraubt, da ist ja die Richtung egal und dann den Hahn genommen. Und da hab ich einige Versuche gebraucht, um den in meine gwünschte Richtung zu bekommen. Wäre wohl besser mit drehbar gewesen.

Ich habe nun entschieden, alle 6 Anschlüsse mit 45/90° zu versehen. Möchte am besagten Eingang Pumpe/AGB den 90° nehmen und an den anderen 5 die 45° nehmen. alle verchromt.
Nun findet mir geizhals aber keine 45° auf 16/10 Schlauch.

Frage 1:
Kann ich auch den Umweg machen, 2x G1/4 anzuschrauben und dann das normale Fitting? Oder wäre das eine Stelle mehr die ja dann undicht sein könnte. Zudem will ich die Schläuche straffer lenken. 

2.) muss ich beim ablassen die Pumpe laufen lassen?
3.) danach gehäuse drehen oder lieber Radiator rausnehmen? 

Ist noch was zu beachten? irgendwelche gewinde? Ich muss wohl eh bei mindfactory UND caseking bestellen, also wenn ihr noch Ideen habt, was man verbessern/aufhübschen kann, dann bitte JETZT ^^

Danke für die tausendfache Hilfe mal wieder.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2019)

Kann ich nix sagen
NEIN! Denn läuft die Pumpe trocken, dann kannste mit viel Pech eine neue kaufen gehen.
Mittlerweile lasse ich das Wasser über den Kugelhahn ab bis nix mehr von sich aus kommt und lege ordentlich Stofftücher oder Küchenrolle unter den zu öffnenden Verbindungen aus. Danach trenne ich diese auf und lasse den Inhalt des Schlauches ggf in ein Gefäß ab. Das klappt bei mir auch wegen der Schnelltrenner zum Mo-Ra ganz gut. Die Blockieren getrennt weitesgehend den Abfluss, wenn man den Loop auftrennt. Kennst du das mit einem Gartenschlauch, den man vom Hahn abtrennt und noch Wasser drin hat? Wenn man das eine Ende zuhält, dann läuft das Wasser nicht raus. Gleiches Prinzip gilt auch bei einer Wakü. Immer alles entleeren, da würde ich irre bei werden. Inb diesem Zusammenhang und wo du nach "sinnvollen" Dingen fragst...

Normstopfen 8 bis 12mm aus Silikon
innovatek Verschlussschraube (mit Weichdichtung) fuer G1…


----------



## ackerjule (26. September 2019)

Hallo Tekkla, ja stimmt, das hätte ich mir selbst beantowrten können, denn beim Befüllen habe ich ja auch nur dann kurz die Pumpe angemacht (mit Mainboard ATX Überbrückung) bis das Wasser weiter gezogen wurde und habe sie nicht leer werden lassen. Gut, denn lasse ich sie auch aus und kipple lieber etwas das Case.

Und soll ich eigentlich lieber aufdrehen, dann den Schlauch vom Fitting ziehen oder lieber alles mitsamet Fitting von der Kompoinente sagen wir Radiator abdrehen? Wobei drehen garnicht voll klappen dürfte, weil der Schlauch nicht soweit mitdreht oder? 

Die Verschlussschrauben habe ich schon, als ich den Hahn gekauft habe. Aber dieser Stopfen ist ja sehr cool, den nehme ich, danke.


----------



## Tekkla (26. September 2019)

Ich drehe immer den Überwurf ab und ziehe dann den Schlauch ab. Wenn ich gefahrlaufe durch den Schlauch zu viel Flüssigkeit abzulassen, dann quetsche ich diesen zu und drücke den Stopfen fest rein. Ich mache es auch so nur anders herum, wenn ich Schläuche wieder befestige. 

Ich werde morgen bei mir den 280er in der Front gegen einen 420er tauschen. Bei mir geht es vom Top in den AGB samt Pumpe und von dort in den Frontradi, hinter dem es gleich in den CPU Block geht. Ich werde das Wasser soweit was kommt ablassen. Das ist in der Regel ~50% des Kühlmittels bei mir. Danach dann die Schnellkupplungen vom/zum Mo-Ra trennen, den Zulauf des AGB abmachen und nen Stopfen reindrücken, den CPU IN abnehmen und dort die offenen Enden verschließen. Danach baue ich den Frontradi aus, öffne alle Anschlüsse, lasse das Kühlmittel daraus ab, werde auf den 420er umrüsten, alles wieder anschließen, AGB befüllen und die Pumpe solange und unter leichtem Neigen in alle Richtungen laufen lassen, bis aus dem Steigrohr kaum noch Luftblasen kommen bzw ich nichts mehr gluckern höre.

Wichtig ist es ein Gefühl für den eigenen Loop und sein Verhalten beim Ablassen des Kühlmittels zu entwickeln und alle Orte, an denen man den Loop auftrennt, so mit Tüchern zu versorgen, dass die Hardware darum und darunter nicht gewaschen wird.


----------



## ackerjule (15. Dezember 2019)

Hey ihr Lieben,

läuft alles wunderbar, der Prozessor ist echt kühl mit 30-40° und Last 50°, es ist auch nach wie vor alles dicht, aber nun (wer häte es gedacht) würd ich gerne aufstocken, und zwar:

Meine Gainward GTX 1060 6GB "Phoenix GS" kommt an die 99% Auslastungsmarke bei Green Hell, Anno 1800, NFS und wird 75-80° heiß, und ich erreiche nichtmal mehr 60 fps was mich nervt.

Nun generell die Frage: Würde es was bringen, sie runterzukühlen und damit auf mehr Leistung zu hoffen, oder kann sie einfach nicht mehr leisten, egal wie warm oder kalt sie wird/bleibt ?!?!

Leider finde ich auf allen gängigen Seiten keinen Komplettkühler, oder wenn mir durch Zusammenstellungstools was passendes angezeigt wird, ist das einfach nicht mehr lieferbar und wird auch nicht bestellt.

Custom traue ich mich noch nicht ganz...... was nun also tun?

Schönen 3. Advent euch.

edit: Ich finde immer nur noch die 1060 M07 Kühlung, aber da steht nur MSI dabei nicht Gainward und laut einem Calculator brauch ich M06, aber das gibts nirgends.......


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2019)

Die Karte wird schon recht nah am Limit boosten, unter Wasser wären vielleicht 50Mhz mehr drin, eher weniger, das ist bei einem Boost um 2GHz rum so ziemlich für die Katz (ok, viele machen es trotzdem). Natürlich könnte mit manuellem Oc noch was drin sein, ich weiß die Taktraten deiner Karte nicht, viel wirds aber nicht bringen

Dass es keine Komplettkühler gibt ist auch recht leicht zu erklären: Die Karte ist über 3 Jahre alt und es gibt schon Nachfolger, dazu hat Wasserkühlung auf der 1060 nie wirklich Sinn gemacht, 100€ für einen Block bei einer 300€ Karte, die bei einem guten Customdesign schon unter Luft recht leise ist, gibt kaum jemand aus. Die wirklichen Silentfreaks mit Wasserkühlungen über 1000€ haben in der Regel Oberklassehardware, Nutzer einer 1060 haben eher keine lautlosen Kreisläufe.

Um jetzt mal die Sorgen zu nehmen: Einen Wasserblock auf eine Grafikkarte zu schrauben ist keine große Sache, paar Schrauben, paar Wärmeleitpads und etwas Paste, dann wieder paar Schrauben und das war´s, mit Übung eine Sache von 10 Minuten.


----------



## ackerjule (15. Dezember 2019)

Hey Sinusspass, ja dann deckt sich deine Erklärung auf jeden Fall mit meinen bisherigen Überlegungen. Hab mir schon irgendwie gedacht, dass da bei 99% nicht mehr viel zu machen ist. Und wegen 50MHz fange ich jetzt nicht an, mir was zusammen zu bauen, denn die Komplettkühler finde ich einfach nicht mehr. Höchsten snochmal bei eBay gebraucht schauen. 

Soll ich dann mein Geld lieber in eine neue Karte stecken, wo es denn auch schöne Kühler dafür gibt? Jetzt erstmal sowieso nicht, denn ich habe mir einen 27" Monitor gekauft mit 1440p und 144Hz, Panel ist IPS. 

Dazu gleich die nächste Frage, ihr kennt ja meine Kühlung: Müsste ich dann sowieso zu meinem 360er Radi noch einen dazu nehmen, falls ich wirklich noch eine 2060 Super/2070/5700XT kühlen möchte? Und würde es die Pumpe schaffen? DCP450DC

==

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Custom Kühlern hier?, Nur mal Interessehalber?!
List of compatible water blocks |          Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Phoenix GS 6GB GDDR5 (3736) |         Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB

Und was würde ich denn noch brauchen für den vRAM oder irgendwelche Wandler? Weil da wird ja nur der Chip abgedeckt bei so ner Lösung? Keine Sorge ich kauf nix, würd es nur gern theoretisch wissen wollen.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2019)

Die Pumpe schafft das locker, das wäre die geringste Sorge, ein weiterer Radiator sollte es aber schon werden, auch wenn es mit einem 360er geht, ein weiterer schadet sicher nicht.

Welche Karte es bei dir wird, musst du entscheiden, ich kaufe nur noch die, die am meisten Leistung auf dem Markt hat, aber nicht jeder legt mal 2500€ für 2 Karten hin. Wichtig ist nur, dass du darauf achtest, dass es für die Karte einen Wasserblock gibt, sonst ist es fast egal. Bei Nvidiakarten bietet sich noch an, auf ein möglichst hohes Powerlimit zu achten.


----------



## ackerjule (15. Dezember 2019)

Na ich werde mal abwarten, wie es im Frühling aussieht. Bisher geht ja noch Ultra auf 60Hz, auch wenn ich keine 144fps erreiche. Muss mich eh erst an die größe des Monitors gewöhnen. Eine GPU für 1200€ würde ich mir niemals kaufen, dazu spiele ich einfach nicht die Spiele, die unbeingt hohe Wiederholungen brauchen. Ich meine ich könnte viele Simulatoren oder Aufbauspiele meinetwegen auch mit 20-30 FPS spielen.

Aber die Frage aus meinem Edit bleibt noch bitte aus, was genau drt der Unterschied zwischen diesen Kühlern ist und was ich noch bräuchte, wenn es Custom werden soll? Sicehr muss doch auch der vram gekühlt werden? Denn diese beiden EKWB Blöcke sind ja nur für den Chip?
Aber du tendierst ja zu dem Komplettsatz hin? Würde mir dann die GPU aussuchen für die es komplette Körper gibt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2019)

Würde den Aufwand nicht machen, denn du hast keinerlei Vorteile mit deiner Grafikkarte sie mit Wasser zu kühlen. Der Aufwand sie umzubauen ist bei dir viel Größer wenn es kein Kühler dazu zu kaufen gibt. Denn du musst nicht nur die VRam mit kühlen, sondern auch die Spannungswandler.

Da wären die Universal Kühler von Watercool besser, da es dies auch als Set gibt und die Spannungswandler zumindest mit Wasser mit gekühlt werden können.
https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...ries/Wasserkühler/GPU_Kuehler/"GPU Universal"

Aber wie gut das ganze verbaut werden kann, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2019)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Custom Kühlern hier?, Nur mal Interessehalber?!
> List of compatible water blocks |          Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Phoenix GS 6GB GDDR5 (3736) |         Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB
> 
> Und was würde ich denn noch brauchen für den vRAM oder irgendwelche Wandler? Weil da wird ja nur der Chip abgedeckt bei so ner Lösung? Keine Sorge ich kauf nix, würd es nur gern theoretisch wissen wollen.



Diese ganzen Gpu-only-Lösungen sind für die Katz, man hat zwar die Gpu gut gekühlt, wenn der Kühler denn passt (was er in dem Fall wohl tut), aber Spannungswandler und Speicher kochen vor sich hin, klar gibts für Spannungswandler auch Blöcke, aber dann bleibt immer noch der Speicher, dem Passivkühlkörper ohne zusätzlichen Luftzug einfach nicht reichen. Der Unterschied zwischen den verlinkten Blöcken ist vor allem Optik, auch wenn es intern sicher auch paar Unterschiede gibt, die sich aber recht egal.



ackerjule schrieb:


> Aber du tendierst ja zu dem Komplettsatz hin? Würde mir dann die GPU aussuchen für die es komplette Körper gibt.



Ist einfach die bessere Lösung, wenn alles auf dem Pcb abgedeckt wird und kühl bleibt.


----------



## Viking30k (15. Dezember 2019)

Hm oder gleich eine gpu kaufen mit montiertem wasserkühler?


----------



## ackerjule (16. Dezember 2019)

Ja das bringt mir dann nicht genug, wenn ich jetzt mit so halben Lösungen da ran gehe und am Ende ein Wandler oder Speicher kaputt geht. Dann lasse ich lieber die 1060 so wie sie ist, und schau im Frühling mal, ob eine 2060S oder 2070 hersoll.
Außer ich find noch was komplettes bei eBay, mal schauen, aber Limit ist halt Limit, und ich fahre grade schon 100 MHz über dem Boost drüber ^^
Genau, denn vielleicht auch gleich mit nem Wasserblock drauf, das kann ich denn gleich einplanen.

Was mir nun aber nicht so passt: Nun hab ich den tollen 1440p Monitor und komme trotzdem nicht auf die 144Hz, weil die Grafik limitiert. Soll ich denn in der Steuerung eh nur 60 oder 75 Hz einstellen, die ich erreichen könnte, wenn ich die Grafik anpasse, oder soll ich bei nvidia trotzdem 144Hz einstellen, weil das der Monitor ja kann? Und dann VSynce reinnehmen?! Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand was dazu sagen, ansonsten mach ich nochmal nen extra Thread auf zwecks Übersicht.

Danke soweit an alle.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2019)

Das ist vernünftig, denn das ganze würde sich nur auf die Optik hin ziehen und keine Lüfter drauf verbaut zu haben. 
Andere Vorteile hättest du mit dieser Grafikkarte nicht.

Kannst auch mal schauen ob du eine Grafikkarte mit Wasserkühlkörper gebraucht günstiger bekommst, denn mit Wasserkühlkörper bekommt man sie nicht so schnell verkauft da weniger Interessenten bestehen oder dann direkt auf eine aktuelle Karte umsteigen wo es auch ein Kühler zum nachrüsten existiert. Denn es wird nicht für jede Grafikkarte ein Wasserkühlkörper gebaut. Es kommt immer auf die Nachfrage an ob Interessenten solch eine Grafikkarte auch umbauen.


----------



## ackerjule (18. Dezember 2019)

Dazu nochmal eine Frage (nicht wegen Wasser) sondern wegen dem Leistungslimit.

Ich habe die Gainward 1060 6GB Phoenix GS jetzt teilweise auf 99% Auslastung aber sie wird nicht heißer als 70°. Zumutbar solle wohl 83° sein
Würde das bedeuten, dass ich noch den Chiptakt erhöhen kann und laufen lassen kann, solange ich in diesem 13° Spielraum bin.
Oder kann trotzdem was passen, selbst wenn ich unter 83° bleibe? Oder was wird die Grafik einschränken?
Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der vRAM lange nicht voll beansprucht wird, komme bei keinem meiner Spiele auf über 4 GB Videospeicher Nutzung.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Dezember 2019)

Nicht komplett beanspruchter Speicher ist was Gutes, wenn er voll wäre, müsste das Spiel von der SSD/ HDD lesen, was um paar Stellen langsamer ist. Das merkt man dann entweder an fehlenden Texturen oder drastischen Fpseinbrüchen, je nach Spiel und wie es sowas handelt.
Solange noch Spielraum vorhanden ist, kann man weiter takten, trotzdem ist irgendwo Ende. Powerlimit hab ich ohne Ende und warm werden meine Karten auch nicht, trotzdem kann ich nicht weiter übertakten, weil die Karte einfach nö sagt, das wird bei dir irgendwann genauso sein. Technisch sind auch 100°C recht egal, der Chip wird dann zwar längst  gedrosselt haben, aber gefährlich ist es nicht. Das Temperaturlimit müsste man auch noch auf über 90 anheben können, wenn die 13°C doch aufgeraucht werden.


----------



## ackerjule (18. Dezember 2019)

Na denn werd ich am Wochenende mal den Regler bedienen, wenn ja noch Spiel ist, danke.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Dezember 2019)

Üblicherweise sollte die Gpu bis 2100-2200Mhz gehen, beim Speicher weiß ich es bei der 1060 gar nicht. So viel Mehrleistung wird das nicht sein, messbar ist sie, spürbar ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## ackerjule (19. Dezember 2019)

Mal sehen ob ich da hinkomme, danke. ^^


----------



## ackerjule (3. März 2020)

Hallo ich musste in meinem Fractal Design Meshify S2 das PSU-Haubenblech rausnehmen, damit ich dort alle Kabel durchziehen kann. Nun stört mich aber diese große Lücke.
Meine Idee nun, etwas heraustrennen und wieder einbauen, so dass wieder mehr kabelkram versteckt werden kann für bessere cablemanagement.
Mit was für einem Schneider mache ich das am besten? Was muss ich da kaufen für Blech?? Metall?? wie komme ich da durch ohne Funken?

Und die zweite Frage: Dort ist ja eine Lüftersteuerung drin, dort habe ich 3x 3pin und 3x 4pin Lüfter angeschlossen, und von dort ans Board. Aber wie steure ich denn nun alle Lüfter? Oder soll ich noch ne andere Steuerung nutzen? Mit welchem Programm tsuern? oder was im BIOS einstellen? 
Hier die Anleitung: Meshify S2 Product Manual : Fractal Design Support


----------



## moonlive (3. März 2020)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Du möchtest an deinem Case rumflexen, und das obwohl die Hardware noch eingebaut ist?
Keine Gute Idee! Aber falls doch XD, nimm eine Stichsäge damit keine Funken entstehen. 
Aber ich rate dir von diesem Vorhaben ab, aus Erfahrung. 

Falls du trotzdem wirklich vor hast dein Case zu modden. ***RESPEKT***
Im Forenbreich Casemod gibt es bestimmt Leute die dich unterstützen.
Ich helfe dir als gelernter Metallbauer natürlich auch gerne weiter, aber meine PC kenntnixxe sind noobie: Du solltest halt besser die Hardware vorher rausbauen.
Zur Lüftersteuerung: Es gibt welche für Einbauslots oder Externe, mit Reglern oder auch Digital.
Oder du kannst sie über Software steuern.
Oder falls du nur die Lüfterdrehzal reduzieren mags und nichts gegen noch mehr Kabelkram hast: Low Noise Adapter.


----------



## Klasn (3. März 2020)

Die "Lüftersteuerung" die bereits eingebaut ist ist nur ein Splitter. Der Lüfter, der am 4 Pin, der dem Mainboardanschluss am nächsten ist, gibt seine Drehzahl weiter. Du steuerst also alle Lüfter an diesem Splitter gleichzeitig über den entsprechenden Mainboardanschluss mittels Bios/Software


----------



## ackerjule (3. März 2020)

1. Nein, ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass die Hardware drin bleiben soll. Diese PSU Abdeckung kann man rausschrauben, deswegen habe ich ja die Anleitung verlinkt. Und nun habe ich dieses Stück Metall?Blech? hier liegen und es passt ja nun nicht mehr rein, weil die Kabel im Weg sind.
Deswegen möchte ich bei diesem Teil etwas aussägen, damit ein Durchgang für die Kabel ist und es dann wieder einbauen, um noch mehr optisch abzutrennen. Aber ich weiß nicht, welches Werkzeug ich da brauche oder was ich kaufen soll, geschweige denn welches material das ist.

2. Und welche Software nehme ich da? hatte Speedfan angeschaut aber da kann ich nichts regeln, obwohl das ja eigentlich gehen müsste. Die RPM sind bei mir ausgegraut und nicht zu regeln. Habe keinen Einschub extern 5,25" daher muss es wohl über PCI gehen, oder besser nur Software, weil sonst mein cooles Kabalmanagement wieder hin ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. März 2020)

1. Meinst du das Blech vorne, was den unteren Bereich abdeckt, oder die ganze Netzteilabdeckung? Bei letzterer sehe ich jetzt keine Notwendigkeit, irgendwas zu machen

2. Regel doch übers Bios. Da sind alle Anschlüsse des Mainboards aufgeführt. Die Steuerung des S2 wird ja nur über einen Port des Mainboards angesteuert. Die besten Chancen für eine Regelung per Software hat man noch über die Software des Boardherstellers. Speedfan ist nicht mehr aktuell. Du könntest aber auch eine Lüftersteuerung wie das Aquacomputer Quadro verbauen, was mit eigener, funktionierender Software kommt.


----------



## goanaut67 (3. März 2020)

Hi,

klinke mich mal so ein.

Ich vermute du möchtest die oben liegende, separate Abdeckplatte ausschneiden um die Kabel der Grafikkarte herum die von unten kommen.
Um das Ausschneiden des Bleches zu umgehen, könntest du doch evtl. mit den Kabeln der Grafikkarte unten durch nach hinten gehen und dann durch die vorhandenen Öffnungen weiter oben neben dem Mainboard wieder zurück in den vorderen Bereich an die Grafikkarte.

Das ausschneiden des Bleches würde ich mit einem Dremel mit Trennscheibe für Metall machen. Das erfordert allerdings etwas Übung und eine Schutzbrille. Das geht auch nicht ohne Funken von statten...

Steuerung der Lüfter würde ich auch erst mal über das Bios und den vorhandenen Steckplätze des Mainboards versuchen.
Der Quadro ist auch eine gute Alternative, der kann allerdings nur die 4 Pol PWM Lüfter steuern.
So wie ich es verstanden habe hast du auch 3 Pin Lüfter im Einsatz.


----------



## ackerjule (3. März 2020)

Ich meine nicht die ganze lange PSU Umkleidung sondern das extra Blech was ich vorne rausnehmen musste, damit die Lüfter mit Radiator überhaupt hinpassen. Zudem habe ich den Platz darunter als "Rumpelkammer"  für alle Kabel genutzt dort liegen also alle farbigen Verlängerungen und der Splitter für meine 4 LED Leisten. Alles in allem ist dort viel Chaos, dafür sieht man aber im Innenraum nur die Kabel, von denen ich will, dass man sie sieht. Und nun bekomme ich eben diese Abdeckung nicht mehr hin 1. weil der radiator nun dort ist und 2. weil viele Kabel dort unten lang gehen. Daher die idee mit dem Ausschneiden. Werde mal so ein Dremelgerät suchen mit Metallscheibe, danke, hoffe ich finde da was bei amazon oder sowas.

Nagut ich suche mal im BIOS, was ich da so finde, kann ich da auch einstellen dass zB mehr gedreht wird, wenn es bestimmte Temp übersteigt oder sowas? Ein extra Gerät kauf ich jetzt nicht noch, sonst kommt wieder Unordnung rein., Speedfan war nix für mich. Ja genau da waren auch 3 polige Lüfter dabei, undmein Splitter nimmt die ja alle. Und dann 1 Kabel ans Board.


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2020)

Zum einem kann man immer besser helfen wenn Bilder dazu eingestellt werden und ggf. dann vielleicht noch die Stellen die man genau meint markiert, denn wir können nicht in deinem Rechner rein schauen und uns jenes vorzustellen was du genau meist ist sehr schwer ohne dein Gehäuse und aufbau genau zu kennen. 

Denn sonst müssten wir uns Glaskugeln kaufen um dir besser helfen zu können. 
Aber an diese Stelle ist die Aussage mit dem Dremel schon korrekt, viel besser lassen sich solche Arbeiten nicht erledigen.
Metall kannst mit Stichsäge und Metallblatt dazu sägen oder mit einer Schleiflex. In diesem Fall ist der Dremel auch eine Schleifflex, nur halt in klein womit sich manche Arbeiten sich besser durchführen lassen.

Ansonsten gibt es noch Blechscheren um Blech zuschneiden zu können, aber damit kommt man nicht immer überall dran.

Was die Lüfter angeht wirst du im Bios nur den Port aufsuchen müssen wohin das Kabel vom Gehäuse geht und kannst dann direkt im Bios deine Lüfter einstellen. Hersteller von Mainboards haben oft aber auf für die Windows Oberfläche Tools zum Herunterladen um damit dann Lüfter einstellen zu können. Mit meinem Asus nutze ich hierzu als Beispiel die AI Suite 3.


----------



## ackerjule (4. März 2020)

IICARUS, du brauchst keine Glaskugel, du musst einfach nur den 20-seitigen Thread von mir hier verfolgen, denn ich habe von erster Kaufberatung der Wasserkühlung über Auswahl des Gehäuses bis hin zu aktuellen Bildern des Aufbaus hier alles drin und sogar noch die aktuelle Anleitung zu meinem Gehäuse verlinkt. Augen auf, dann brauchst du keine Glaskugel und kannst dir den total lahmen Spruch sparen *zwinker*

Ich hab mal bei amazon geschaut, da gibt es so für 40€ so einen Dremel aber da sind keine guten Aufsätze dabei, mehr zum Schleifen etc. Vielleicht frag ich einfach mal bei einem Nachbar nach, ob der sowas hat und leihe mir was aus. Denn ich brauche das Ding ja nur für dieses eine Teil. Und kaufen, nutzen und refunden will ich nicht.

Oh ja die AI Suite schau ich mir dafür nochmal genauer an, danke für den Tipp. 

Gute Nacht und danke an alle Helfer.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

Leider sind wir nicht alle so schlau und können uns Themen mit 20 Seiten nicht immer alles daraus merken, denn dein letzter Beitrag war zuvor vom 19.12.2019 und das ist auch schon eine kleine Weile her. War auch nicht böse gemeint, aber dir würden mehr User helfen können wenn du dazu die Infos bereit stellen würdest, auch wenn dies in den 20 Seiten bereits mal eingestellt wurde, denn keiner wird die 20 Seite nochmals nachschlagen um sehen zu können was du genau meinst.

Aber nichts für ungut, ist ja schließlich nicht mein Problem, du suchst ja die Hilfe.


----------



## ackerjule (4. März 2020)

Ich habe das auch nicht böse aufgefasst und selbst auch nicht böse gemeint, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass die Leute in der Lage sind, sich Infos die vor 2 Tagen verfasst wurden zu merken und soweit mitdenken zu können, dass grade in einem langen Thread schon mehrere Infos gegeben wurden.

Denn ich werde sicher nicht anfangen, auf jeder Seite nochmal beim Urschleim anzufangen und alles zu wiederholen. Und wer dann eben nicht helfen kann oder mag, der lässt es, immerhin habe ich ja nun die Hilfe zu diesem Thema bekommen und kann wieder mal weiter werkeln. Janz ohne Glaskugel ham se det hinbekommen 

Wenn es aber generell mehr gefällt, wegen jeder Frage einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, so muss man(n) mir das nur sagen und ich halte mich daran, lieb wie ich bin. Danke.

edit: passend zum Thema Lüfter, ein Problem, was ich aktuell damit habe, hier:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...zeigt-trotz-la-ftersplitter.html#post10227746


----------



## Sinusspass (4. März 2020)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Das ausschneiden des Bleches würde ich mit einem Dremel mit Trennscheibe für Metall machen. Das erfordert allerdings etwas Übung und eine Schutzbrille. Das geht auch nicht ohne Funken von statten...


Geht auch ohne...
sollte man aber schon mit Brille machen, zur Sicherheit.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht die ganze lange PSU Umkleidung sondern das extra Blech was ich vorne rausnehmen musste, damit die Lüfter mit Radiator überhaupt hinpassen. Zudem habe ich den Platz darunter als "Rumpelkammer"  für alle Kabel genutzt dort liegen also alle farbigen Verlängerungen und der Splitter für meine 4 LED Leisten. Alles in allem ist dort viel Chaos, dafür sieht man aber im Innenraum nur die Kabel, von denen ich will, dass man sie sieht. Und nun bekomme ich eben diese Abdeckung nicht mehr hin 1. weil der radiator nun dort ist und 2. weil viele Kabel dort unten lang gehen. Daher die idee mit dem Ausschneiden. Werde mal so ein Dremelgerät suchen mit Metallscheibe, danke, hoffe ich finde da was bei amazon oder sowas.


Das geht natürlich, das Problem beim Ausschneiden ist aber immer die Kante. Die kann man zwar schleifen, aber dann sieht man da trotzdem noch unbehandeltes Metall. Das kann man zwar auf verschiedene Wege wieder schwarz bekommen, man kann sich aber auch einfach irgendeine Gummidurchführung fürs Gehäuse holen. Da muss man aber halbwegs präzise schneiden.


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. März 2020)

Da ich aktuell noch nicht viel Erfahrungen mit Wasserkühlungen habe, frage ich mal hier rein 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Alphacool GPU Blocks? Kann jemand Quick Disconnects empfehlen, die man auch am Gehäuse/an einem Blech "verschrauben" kann?

Bisher hab ich nur diese gefunden
QD3 Female Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Panel Barb for ID 10mm (3/8in)

LG


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

Von Alphacool gibt es auch Schnellkupplungen mit Schottverschraubung.
Zum Beispiel: Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Doppel Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Chrome


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2020)

In meinem Fall habe ich Schnellkupplungen weder direkt an den Mora, noch ans Gehäuse geschraubt. Bin am Gehäuse mit ein Stück Schlauch von einer verbauten Schottverschraubung abgegangen denn dann kann ich diese zwei Schläuche hinter dem Rechner wieder miteinander verbinden. 

Grund dazu ist das ich so mein Rechner auch ohne den Mora betreiben kann und das hat auch beim befüllen und entlüften des System sein Vorteil, weil dann der Mora nicht zwangsläufig mit dran hängen muss. Sofern ich nichts am Mora machen bleibt der ja nach dem Trennen ehe schon vor befüllt, so das ich nach einem Umbau nur den Rechner ohne den Mora befüllen und entlüften kann.


----------



## ackerjule (8. März 2020)

@ Simusspass: Von den Kanten werde ich nichts sehen, denn bei dem Ausschnitt um den radiator herum sitzt das dann so eng, dass ich nichts sehen werde und bei dem kleinen Durchlass für die Kabel würde ich nur den hinteren Schnitt sehen, also wo ich drauf schaue. Das sollte aber nur 2 cm sein und irgendwie zu übermalen sein. Oder ich verlege ein Kabel nochmal anders, so dass ich mir das spare und nur den radiator freischneiden muss, mal schauen. Werd mir mal so ein Ding für 40€ bestellen und wohl denn doch zurück geben. Nicht fein, aber für 3 oder 6 Schnitte grade recht. Frech war ich schon immer. Danke für all eure Meinungen dazu.


----------



## vicmackey (22. März 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch nicht böse aufgefasst und selbst auch nicht böse gemeint, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass die Leute in der Lage sind, sich Infos die vor 2 Tagen verfasst wurden zu merken und soweit mitdenken zu können, dass grade in einem langen Thread schon mehrere Infos gegeben wurden.
> 
> Denn ich werde sicher nicht anfangen, auf jeder Seite nochmal beim Urschleim anzufangen und alles zu wiederholen. Und wer dann eben nicht helfen kann oder mag, der lässt es, immerhin habe ich ja nun die Hilfe zu diesem Thema bekommen und kann wieder mal weiter werkeln. Janz ohne Glaskugel ham se det hinbekommen
> 
> ...



Sorry dazu muss ich hier generell auch mal was loswerden.
Böse meinen das hier die wenigsten, aber ich glaube man muss auch mal ein bißchen über seinen eigenen Tellerand schauen.

Natürlich ist es einfach zu wissen was man im eigenen Thread vor 2 Tagen noch thematisiert hatte, ist aber für andere, die neben ihrem RealLife Kram auch noch in viele anderen Threads unterwegs sind vielleicht nicht das Hauptthema in ihrem Leben und deswegen nicht so im Fokus wie bei einem selber. Es ist immer etwas anderes wenn man selbst ein persönliches Interesse an einem Thema hegt und wenn man dazu selber der Projektverantwortliche ist, dann hat man natürlich eine ganz andere Motivation und Überblick.

Wenn ich dann möchte, dass andere Menschen, die sonst gar nichts damit zu tun haben, mitwirken können, versuche ich zumindest die Informationen möglichst eingänglich zu gestalten. Denn jeder kann sich vorstellen, bestimmt auch du, nach 20 Seiten wird es generell schwieriger dem ganzen zu folgen bzw. für neu Interessierte sich einzulesen. Und da gibt es mehr Möglichkeiten als nur für jede Frage einen neuen Thread zu öffnen. War als ironischer Einwurf von dir total überflüssig wie ich finde und das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob du lieb bist oder nicht.

Man könnte den Eingangsthread mit allen Neuerungen, Informationen bzw. Fragen aktuell halten. So hat man einen gemeinsamen Sammelpunkt, wo man schnell alle Informationen des Projekt mit einem kurzem Blick erfassen kann.
Der Knackpunkt ist wie gesagt alle wichtigen Infos irgendwo übersichtlich zu sammeln. Muss auch nicht über den Eingangspost geschehen. Man kann auch z.B. eine Excel Tabelle pflegen und diese einfach immer aktualisieren und versionieren (1.2, 1.21, 1.22 ...usw). Allein Office, oder im Internet finden sich dafür etliche Tools und Möglichkeiten, wenn man sich einen Sammelpost auf dem Board nicht antun möchte.
Egal wie, man darf gerne kreativ sein, aber über so eine Art strukturierte Übersicht würde sich jeder der hier ab und zu mal rein schaut oder neu ist sehr freuen.
Das hilft übrigens auch "nicht auf jeder Seite nochmal beim Urschleim anfangen zu müssen".

Das erfordert natürlich etwas Arbeit vom Threadersteller, erleichtert aber vielen Leuten viel mehr Arbeit. Andersrum ist es, wie ich finde, frech, nämlich zu verlangen "seit gefälligst vertraut mit den 20 Seiten hier so wie ich und wer es nicht ist, darf sich gefälligst vertraut machen um mir zu helfen".
Natürlich muss man jetzt nicht die heftigsten Projekttools auspacken und so ein Freizeitthema überorganisieren, aber man darf doch gern für etwas Übersicht sorgen und den Leuten die einem helfen wollen in dem Sinne entgegen kommen. Grade wenn es über einen standard 2-3 Seiten Thread hinaus geht.

Und dies ist nicht als persönlicher Angriff gemeint, sondern einfach nur so für jeden auch mal als Anregung, damit man sich wieder mal ins Gedächtnis ruft, dass sich jeder hier in seiner Freizeit bewegt, auch die Leute, die mehr wie 10K Foreneinträge haben und immer überall in jedem Thread sind und helfen und tun und machen. Viele stecken sehr viel Zeit und Workload hier ins Board, das können sich einige gar nicht vorstellen. Oft wird mehr Energie bei Fremden investiert und da wäre es doch nett wenn, zumindest für sein eigenes Projekt, sich jeder auch ein wenig mehr Mühe bezüglich Informations-Management machen würde, um diesen Leuten entgegen zu kommen.

Wie gesagt, no offense, seht es als Anregung. Peace.


----------



## moonlive (24. März 2020)

ich bin ein großer Fan von diesem Thread.

*freu mich schon* wenn das PSU-Abdeckblech nicht geschrottet wurde.


----------



## ackerjule (18. April 2020)

Lange nicht mehr gemeldet, sorry, Corona lässt uns mehr arbeiten denn je, und das auch ohne Gefahrenzulage *würg* Back to topic aber nun:

Hätte denn wieder eine Frage, und möchte nicht nen extra Thread aufmachen, daher füge ich das einfach hier ein:

Der Prozessor 2700x läuft egal bei welchen Spielen mit 10-15%iger Auslastung und bleibt schön kühl, ich konnte dank der Custom WaKü um die es hier ja geht seit Seiten, alle 8 Kerne auf 4,3 GHz mindestens bringen und die CPU ist für meine Ansprüche echt überdimensioniert. Alles echt cool. Grafik Flaschenhals.

Die Grafikkarte Gainward 1060 (6GB) kommt bei allen möglichen Städteaufbauspielen, Simulatoren, also nichtmal Grafikhämmer an ihre 98/99% ige Auslastung. Der Chiptakt kommt an 2000MHz, der RAM Takt an 4000MHz, was auch das Limit jeweils ist.

Aber es werden nie mehr als 4 von 6 GB vRAM verarbeitet. Also ist doch noch Spiel? Das verstehe ich nicht, wieso ich noch ungenutzten vram habe, aber die Anzeige bei 99% Auslastung ist. Oder bezieht sich diese nur auf die Taktraten? Selbst wenn ich noch mehr Grafikspeicher hätte? Wäre denn trotzdem Schluss?

(Sonst läuft erstmal alles so wie ich es haben will, RGB konnte ich mit nem Controller erweitern, Kabel sind verlegt, Wasser ist dicht, bin sehr zufrieden. )


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2020)

Eine Grafikkarte soll 99% Auslastung erreichen, damit sie die volle Leistung erbringen kann.

Manche Simulationsspiele erreichen aber nicht immer 99% Auslastung der Grafikkarte, was dann am Spiel liegt. 
In so einem Fall kommt es dann auch wieder auf dem Prozessor mit an, da dann ein CPU-Limit vorliegt.

Der VRam füllt sich halt je nach Spiel und das was frei bleibt ist auch gut, sonst würde ja auf den Arbeitsspeicher ausgelagert werde. Der VRam ist aber schneller als der Arbeitsspeicher, daher ist genug VRam zu haben auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. April 2020)

Die Gpu ist vollkommen ausgelastet, aber Vram ist noch frei.


----------



## ackerjule (18. April 2020)

Hey danke für die schnellen Antworten, ihr beiden (mal wieder).
Wenn sie aber 99% erreichen soll, wie merke ich dann, dass sie am Limit ist? Wenn doch 99% das Ziel ist?
Wenn ich sehe, dass sie den maximalen Takt von ca 2000 Chip / 4000 Speicher erreicht oder wie?
Würde es dann überhaupt Sinn machen, bei der nächsten 8GB zu kaufen (dachte an 5700XT / 2070) wenn ich jetzt nichtmal 6GB erreiche?
Am liebsten würd ich die jetzige ja wasserkühlen, aber den Block gibt es nicht mehr und eBay will mehr als den damaligen Marktpreis oO


----------



## Sinusspass (18. April 2020)

Grafikspeicher kann man nie genug haben; andererseits hat man ohnehin nicht wirklich die Wahl, wie viel denn die Karte haben soll.
Deine jetzige Karte haut das Maximum an FPS raus, was sie eben kann. Was wohl mehr ist, als dein Monitor darstellen kann, sonst würde man das bemerken.


----------



## ackerjule (18. April 2020)

Ich habe aktuell die FPS in meinem neuen Simulator auf 60 FPS begrenzt, aber ich könnte ja mal VSync ausmachen und schauen, was die ältere Karte noch so kann bei Ultra Settings und 1440p.
Denn mein Viewsonic Monitor hat 144Hz, da müsste ich es doch merken, den Unterschied oder? Also merke ich mein Limit garnicht an den 99% Auslastung sondern dass ich nicht mehr als XY FPS habe?

Na ich denke egal ob 2070(3070) oder 5700XT sie haben alle 8GB und ich werde nicht mehr darunter kaufen. hat aber noch Zeit. 
Ich such mir später mal raus wie heiß die Karte werden darf und vielleicht kriege ich noch 100-200 MHz an Chiptakt raus, wie gesagt die Wasserkühlung lohnt nicht mehr.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. April 2020)

Wenn die Gpu (oder irgendeine andere leistungsrelevante Komponente) auf 99% läuft, kann man machen was man will und wird bei gleichen Einstellungen nicht mehr rausbekommen. Mit Oc ist zwar wieder etwas mehr Leistung vorhanden, aber irgendwas wird immer limitieren.


----------



## Venom89 (18. April 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell die FPS in meinem neuen Simulator auf 60 FPS begrenzt, aber ich könnte ja mal VSync ausmachen und schauen, was die ältere Karte noch so kann bei Ultra Settings und 1440p.



Wenn deine Grafikkarte zu 99% ausgelastet ist, wirst du durch das deaktivieren von Vsync auch nicht mehr FPS bekommen können. Der Chip ist am Ende, da hilft nur Details zu reduzieren, übertakten oder eine stärkere Grafikkarte. 



> Denn mein Viewsonic Monitor hat 144Hz, da müsste ich es doch merken, den Unterschied oder?



Die 144 Hz liegen immer an solange du kein Adaptive-Sync nutzt, sofern dein Monitor das unterstützt. 
Davon ab solltest du wohl am besten wissen, wie sich 144 Hz bemerkbar machen. Du hast schließlich solch einen Monitor vor dir stehen. 



> Also merke ich mein Limit garnicht an den 99% Auslastung sondern dass ich nicht mehr als XY FPS habe?



Doch natürlich siehst Du das an der auslastung Deiner GPU. Wie sollte man das auch an den FPS erkennen können. Je nach Grafikkarte, Spiel und Scene sind die FPS unterschiedlich.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2020)

Ein Auto was mit Vollgas 150 KM/H fährt liegt bereits an seinem Leistungslimit und wenn du doch schneller fahren musst, dann musst du dir halt ein Auto mit noch mehr PS kaufen. Deine Grafikkarte läuft mit 99% mit Vollgas, dein Prozessor jedoch nicht da er auf die Grafikkarte warten muss. 

Möchtest du noch mehr FPS haben musst du wie auch bereits @Venom89 schrieb eine Leistungsstärkere Grafikkarte kaufen, das wäre dann ein PKW mit mehr PS. Mehr PS bekommst auch mit OC hin, aber das ist bei den aktuellen Grafikkarten nicht viel was dabei raus kommt und ersetzt in den meisten Fällen kein Neukauf wenn die Leistung nicht ausreicht.

An VRam habe ich auch 8 GB und damit komme ich gut aus.
Aber hätte ich eine 2080 TI mit 11 GB würde ich mich besser fühlen.


----------



## ackerjule (18. April 2020)

Mich hatte nur der Satz verwirrt, dass sie ja immer 99% ausgelastet ist. Daher dachte ich, man muss es anders messen.
Aber wenn ich die Details runtersetze, dann komme ich auf 70-80% Auslastung, was ja Sinn macht.

Nun denn, es wird erstmal abgewartet was die Preise so sagen, wenn die neuen Konsolen da sind. Und was sich dann eine Reihe 3000 mit einer RTX 2070 tut oder was bei einer 5700 sich ändert zwecks 5900XT.
Aktuell bekommen die meisten meiner Simulatoren und Aufbau spiele mindestens 60 FPS, bei älteren spielen erreiche ich auch 120-144.

Aber was mir wirklich nicht auffällt, außer dass es natürlich flüssiger läuft ist der Unterschied ob ich nun 60 FPS oder 144FPS auf meinem 144Hz Monitor habe. Flüssiger ja, und wenn Schlieren kommen, mach ich VSync an, aber was soll mir denn dsa so großartig auffallen? Oder merkt man was nur bei Shooter Spiele?

ps: Falls nen Mod meint, wir kommen zu weit von WaKü weg, bitte gerne PN schreiben oder Thema woanders eröffnen. Weiß nicht obs ok ist wenn wir kurz vom Thema abkommen.

Schönen Abend ich muss zum Dienst. ((((((((


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2020)

Nein passt schon und wenn dir die Leistung ausreicht ist es ja gut so.
Simulatoren sind eine Sache für sich, daher darfst du nicht von solchen Spielen ausgehen.


----------



## ackerjule (19. April 2020)

Aber etwas wurmt mich noch: 

Soll ich denn lieber versuchen die FPS auf ebenso 144 zu bringen (Grafikdetails runter) weil ich 144Hz IPS 1440p FReeSync habe oder VSync anmachen und mit 60 FPS spielen? Oder ist das egal bzw meine Entscheidung was ich entspannter sehe? Wie macht man das normalerweise?

Schönen Sonntag dann erstmal und nochmal generelles Danke, dass ihr mich immer so gut unterstützt.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. April 2020)

Es ist IMMER die eigene Entscheidung, was man lieber hat. Von Shootern abgesehen sind mir die 144Hz, die mein Monitor kann, auch ziemlich egal; da versuche ich nur, über 60 zu bleiben und die ganze restliche Leistung kommt in die Bildqualität, egal wie wenig das sein mag.


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2020)

Eben, kommt immer aufs Spiel mit an.

In Spiele wo es mir eher auf die Grafik ankommt stelle ich die Settings höher. Aber ich habe auch G-Sync, so das es in meinem Fall nicht schlimm ist wenn ich dann weniger FPS erreiche. In Shooterspiele bevorzuge ich weniger Details, denn dann komme ich nicht nur mit den FPS höher, sondern kann die Gegner wegen der geringeren Qualität auch besser sehen.


----------



## Venom89 (19. April 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Mich hatte nur der Satz verwirrt, dass sie ja immer 99% ausgelastet ist. Daher dachte ich, man muss es anders messen.
> Aber wenn ich die Details runtersetze, dann komme ich auf 70-80% Auslastung, was ja Sinn macht.



Wenn du die Details reduzierst können dadurch mehr FPS möglich sein. Ich weiß nicht wie deine settings jetzt aussehen, bzw welches um welches Spiel es sich handelt. Aber wenn die Auslastung der Grafikkarte jetzt sinkt, wirst du dich jetzt schon im CPU Limit befinden.


----------



## ackerjule (18. Mai 2020)

Noch kurz zu Venom: Mein 2700X ist egal bei welchem Simulator höchstens 25% ausgelastet, einzig Anno 1800 bringt ihn auf 35% Auslastung. Ich denke die 1060GTX ist der Flaschenhals. 
_____________________

Nun aber zu meiner aktuellen Frage bzw kleines Problem mit der Temperatur bei dem Programm -HandBrake-

- alle Benchmarks oder Stress Tests lassen meinen 2700X nicht über 70° heiß werden mit der Wasserkühlung, also wirklich full-load mit 100% bei den Tests.
Habe aktuell alle Kerne auf 4,2 GHz also alle 8. Klappt alles wunderbar, sehr schnell, die 70° dachte ich würde ich ja sowieso niemals erreichen in echten Anwendungen.

Soo, nun aber wollte ich mit "HandBrake" eine Serie konvertieren, weil mein TV nicht mit dem Codec klar kam.
Und was passiert? Ich überschreite plötzlich die 70° komplett und komme auf 92° trotz Wasser und der PC geht aus, bzw nur irgendwie das Board, die Lichter etc, die Grafikkarte lief wohl noch weiter.
Wie das? Wieso schafft es ein Programm die CPU zu heiß werden zu lassen wenn ich jetzt monatelang mit vielen Stresstests und benches immer gut kühl blieb?

- Und jetzt habe ich mal alle Werte auf standard gesetzt also wieder 8x 3,7 GHz und nur den Turbo automatisch auf was war das 4,0 GHz auf 2 Kernen laufen lassen..... und selbst dort erreiche ich nun bei Benches 65° aber im Handbrake 82°

übertaktet alle Kerne 4,2 GHz
Stress/Bench : Handbrake
70:92

Standard 3,7GHz
Stress/Bench : HandBrake
60-65 : 82

=> Wie kann es also sein, dass ich alles einstelle und zufrieden bin, bei 100% Tests auf die Temps komme und nun 1x das handBrake proggi nutze, und die Temp wird um 20° heißer als all meine Tests? Und PC bricht sogar ab?! Im Idle sind es übrigens so 30-35°. Ich fall grad aus allen Wolken.

Achja, kurz noch die Kühlung benannt, damit nicht umgeblättert werden muss: EK-Waterblocks Supremacy Classic RGB AM4 + MagiCool 360mm Copper + MagiCool DCP450 DC12V + 15/10 Schläuche

edit: Anscheinend bin ich nicht die Einzige, die das Problem mit handbrake hat. Leider hab ich bisher nur Lösungen für Ubuntu User gefunden. Naja ich warte erstmal bis ihr mir was sagt ^^
LG Jule


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2020)

Führe mal Prime95 8K inkl. AVX mal aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennach lässt du LinpackXtreme mal laufen.

Hier stellst du ein: 
1. Stresstest
2. 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher
3. 10 Durchläufe

und den Rest  mit Ja beantworten und dann mal laufen lassen.

Beachte in beiden Fällen die Prozessor Temperaturen.
Danach gibst du hier mal an welche Temperaturen du erreicht hast.


----------



## ackerjule (18. Mai 2020)

Werde ich morgen machen. Habe jetzt erstmal ein anderes Proggi gefunden um X265 auf H264 zu ändern, weil mein TV damit nicht klarkommt. Da waren die Temps auch wieder in Ordnung.
Ich werde dennoch mal die gewünschten Tests machen sobald ich die Programme rausgesucht habe. Ich berichte denn wieder, muss erstmal schlafen, hatte 7 Nachtdienste hinter mir.
Danke soweit und Gruß Jule.


----------



## ackerjule (19. Mai 2020)

Mir fällt da noch was ein: Wie kann ich eigentlich die Temp im Wasser kontrollieren? OK so ein Sensor kostet 10€ aber wo schließe ich den am Board an? geht das bei meinem Asus B350 Prime Plus überhaupt? Und wenn ich da was von aqua computer oder so finde dann steht da meist dabei für aqua computer aquaero oder aquastream.
Geht das nicht einfach, dass ich das anschließe und Daten auslese? Und ich hätte gerne noch sowas wie nen Durchflusssensor oder ne Spielrei mit Rädchen, vielleicht RGB


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich diesen Test mit Prime95 auf die selbe Weise ausführe erreiche ich trotz 28°C Wassertemperatur auf dem heißestem Kern 90°C. Hierbei drehen meine Lüfter sogar normal nur mit 500 U/min. Könnte sogar noch auf volle Drehzahl der Lüfter gehen was gar nichts bewirken würde, da meine Wassertemperatur hier bereits sehr niedrig ist.

Bei einem Staudamm staut sich Wasser weil durch die Turbinen nur wenig Wasser durch kommt.
Bei einem Prozessor ist der Lot zwischen Silizium und IHS und dann noch die WLP zwischen IHS und Kühler der Flaschenhals. Denn es gibt ein Punkt da kannst die Wassertemperatur runter kühlen wie du möchtest, der Prozessor wird schneller heiß als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann und daher wird ab einer bestimmten Leistungsaufnahme ein Prozessor selbst mit einer Wasserkühlung im Kern sehr heiß.

Das Programm was du dazu nutzt lastet alle Kerne auf mindestens 90% und so liegt eine sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme an.
Das ganze kannst natürlich mit weniger Takt und auch mit weniger Spannung reduzieren.



ackerjule schrieb:


> Mir fällt da noch was ein: Wie kann ich eigentlich die Temp im Wasser kontrollieren? OK so ein Sensor kostet 10€ aber wo schließe ich den am Board an? geht das bei meinem Asus B350 Prime Plus überhaupt? Und wenn ich da was von aqua computer oder so finde dann steht da meist dabei für aqua computer aquaero oder aquastream.
> Geht das nicht einfach, dass ich das anschließe und Daten auslese? Und ich hätte gerne noch sowas wie nen Durchflusssensor oder ne Spielrei mit Rädchen, vielleicht RGB


Kann man sich alles verbauen.
Das Mainboard muss natürlich dazu ein Anschluss haben.

Bei deinem Mainboard habe ich jetzt nicht rein gesehen, aber ich bezweifle es das du solche Anschlüsse hast.

Ansonsten musst halt eine Lüftersteuerung wie z.B. den Aquaero 6, OCTO oder den Quadro was nur 39 Euro kostet haben.
Für den Durchfluss musst natürlich auch ein Durchflusssensor haben und Durchflussanzeigen gibt es natürlich auch.

Für RGB musst auch ein Controller mit dazu haben und wenn keines auf dem Mainboard vorhanden ist musst was nachgekauft werden. Der Quadro bzw. der OCTO hat auch RGB mit dabei, aber da kenne ich mich nicht damit aus.


----------



## ackerjule (19. Mai 2020)

Ach das mit dem Board macht mich grad echt bockig, denn es bremst alles aus was ich so will

1. kein Asus Aura Sync sprich ich muss entweder damit leben mit Hilfsprogrammen nur die Farbe auf all meinen 4 LEDstreifen zu ändern oder ich brauch wieder nen anderen Controller. 
2. Habe keinen  T_Sensor fürs Wasser
3. auch keinen für Durchfluss
4. zu wenig Gehäuseanschlüsse
5. *hust* kein bling bling

Also muss ich überall immer wieder improvisieren. Vielleicht muss iche rstmal stoppen und mir ein X470 Board holen, aber wozu 150-200€ ausgeben, wenn nichtmal ne neue CPU hersoll, zudem weiß ich garnicht ob jetzt X470 noch Sinn macht, aber alles an 5xx kann ich mir nicht leisten. Nein keine Kaufberatung jetzt ^^

Zum eigentlichen Problem: Habe noch immer nicht getestet, das mach ich morgen in Ruhe, aber wieso schmiert bei mir alles ab bei dem Programm? Selbst wenn ich auf Standard 8x 3,7GHz setze dann wird die CPU aktuell 82° heiß, das erreiche ich nirgends.
Nungut, da hilft wohl nur den Test zu machen. Aber du kriegst ja auch 90° raus. 
Ab wann muss ich mir denn um meinen Wasser-Eigenbau Sorgen machen? Dachte die ganzen Monate dass alles voll in Ordnung ist. hmm

PS: Gute Nacht lass dir zeit mit der Antwort, ich muss den Rhythmus erstmal wieder zurechtdrehen ^^


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Neues Board brauchst du nicht, der Quadro für 39 Euro reicht bereits aus und der hat auch ein Anschluss für RGB.
Beim OCTO der etwas mehr kostet sind noch mehr Anschlüsse für Lüfter drauf und statt nur 1x RGB hat es 2x RGB.

Aber Aquacomputer hat da ein speziellen Stecker fürs RGB und da sollte dir jemand schreiben der sich hierzu mit RGB mit diesen Teilen beschäftigt hat. Temperatursensoren bekommst dort aber angeschlossen und auch ein Durchflusssensor.
Es passt bei dir schon alles, aber Stresstest ist nicht gleich Stresstest, daher habe ich meine Beispiele drin was du mal versuchen kannst.

Im übrigem haben vielleicht die X470 Boards das RGB mit dabei, aber T-Sensor usw. finden sich auch erst mit richtig teuere Board.
Da wirst du immer mit einer separaten Lüftersteuerung günstiger weg kommen. Mein Board hat alles mit dabei, auch für Sensoren usw. hat aber auch 320 Euro zu seiner Zeit gekostet.

Selbst das neue X570 Board von Gigabyte für 220 Euro was sich mein Sohn erst vor kurzem gekauft hat hat RGB alles dabei aber auch kein T-Sensor usw.


----------



## ackerjule (19. Mai 2020)

Ja habe mir den Quadro mal´angesehen, der liest mir also Wassertemp und Durchfluss aus, und sendet über USB denn an die Software. Das klingt gut. Aber welche Teile brauch ich dazu um sie an die Schläuche zu klemmen?

Habe schon gelesen dass da nur spezielle RGBs wieder dranpassen die ich nicht habe, hab ja nur 1x 4pin RGB Header und daher muss ich bisher meine 4 Streifen verbinden, aber kann kaum was steuern, nur 3 Farben näää

An Boards hab ich jetzt das Asus Prime X470-Pro oder ROG Strix F-Gaming im Auge was alle beide genau das hätten was ich so alles will. Aber vielleicht ist da wirklich eher dieser Quadro die Lösung.

Weißt du was da alles an Kabel noch dazugekauft werden muss oder anders gefragt kannst du mir passende Sensoren nennen? USB internes Kabel ist wohl dabei und Strom über Molex.

===

Alles weitere denn wenn ich getestet habe, aber wenn da auch 90° rauskommt und der PC bei HandBrake abschmiert aber sonst niemals im Leben, welche Schlüsse muss ich denn ziehen? Alles für die Katz oder wie?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Zu dem Quadro, OCTO bzw. Aquaero brauchst du noch folgendes...
1. Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53067

Dieser Temperatursensor wird anstelle des Schlauches angeschraubt und daran dann der Anschluss des Schlauches.

2. Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 53068

Am Durchflusssensor werden zwei Anschlüsse gebraucht und das kommt irgendwo zwischen rein wo du dazu platz hast.

3. Aqua Computer Webshop -  Anschlusskabel Durchflusssensor fuer VISION, OCTO, QUADRO, farbwerk 360 53212

Dieses Kabel brauchst du für den Anschluss des Durchflusssensor an den Quadro.
Denn das Kabel ist leider nicht mit im Lieferumfang.



ackerjule schrieb:


> Alles weitere denn wenn ich getestet habe, aber wenn da auch 90° rauskommt und der PC bei HandBrake abschmiert aber sonst niemals im Leben, welche Schlüsse muss ich denn ziehen? Alles für die Katz oder wie?


Habe vorhin selbst mal mit HandBrake  ausgetestet wie weit meine Temperatur gehen würde und ich bin etwa auf 72°C mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne gekommen. Also ganz so schlimm wie die Stresstest die ich versucht habe scheint das Programm nicht zu sein.

Bezüglich deiner Temperatur habe ich jetzt keine Idee, denn es müsste auch die Wassertemperatur bekannt sein wie hoch sie anlag und ob du da noch was runter kommen kannst. Denn zwar ist ein Prozessor wie bereits geschrieben schwer zu kühlen und ab einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur würde auch ein Flaschenhals entstehen, aber wenn die Wassertemperatur eine bestimmte höhe hat ist diese wieder ausschlaggebend.

EDIT:

So sieht es bei mir mit HandBrake aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperatur ist bis auf 74°C gekommen und die Wassertemperatur konnte sich auf 29,2°C halten.

Und so wenn alle meine 14 Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit bin ich noch 2°C mit der Wassertemperatur runter gekommen, aber die Temperaturen haben sich dennoch bis 72-74°C bewegt.
Die maximale Temperaturen hatte ich hierzu auch zurück gesetzt.

Aber das wirst du mit deinen Radiatoren nicht hin bekommen und mit Sicherheit geht deine Wassertemperatur soweit hoch das dies sich wieder auf die Prozessor Temperatur mit auswirkt. Wobei HandBrake auch nicht ganz ohne ist, da die Leistungsaufnahme sehr hoch ist und gelegentlich sogar 100% auf alle Kerne erreicht.


----------



## ackerjule (19. Mai 2020)

So, hab noch einiges überlegt und will gleich alle weiteren Fragen loswerden, denn ich möchte was werkeln. Ja so wird aus einer Frage denn gleich wieder ein Projekt ^^

1. Danke für die Links, ich mach das dann so mit dem Quadro anstatt neuem Board. Für RGB hol ich nen Controller der nicht über Asus steuert.
Aber wo genau sollen die Sensoren dran? Also an welchem Teil der Wasserkühlung?

2. Mir fällt da noch ein, macht es nen Unterschied, wo ich Ein- und Auslass bei meiner Pumpe/AGB anbringe?`Habe 2 Öffnungen im Deckel und 2 vorne, habe beide Anschlüsse vorne, und im Deckel nix. Soll ich da lieber den Eingang in Pumpe/AGB oben hinmachen?

3. Und wieso fehlen mir seit 3-4 Wochen sichtlich paar mm an Wasserstand obwohl alles trocken ist? Ist das normal, dass was verdampft?

4. Habe nun die Tests gemacht, bei beiden Programmen mit den gewünschten Einstellungen jeweils 85°C, solche Temps hatte ich noch nie, außer wie gesagt bei HandBrake zum Abbruch. Mit anderen Stresstests und Konvertern immer um 10-15° kühler, was nun?

5. Habe aktuell die 3 Lüfter für den Radiator auf Push, also bei mir sind sie direkt hinter der Frontblende des Gehäuses. Dann kommt das Blech des Gehäuses, dann innen der Radiator. Kann ich auch (weil kneift) erst den Radiator ans Gehäuse nehmen und denn die Lüfter mit Pull ins Innere (zwecks RGB)? Sieht man ja sonst nicht.

6. und welche 45° und 90° Winkel sind aktuell zu empfehlen mit G1/4 ? Möchte die Schläuche etwas entlasten.

7. Mein Ablasshahn hängt momentan etwas lose zwischen AGB und CPU, das gefällt mir nicht mehr, habt ihr ne Idee, wie ich den besser/straffer verstecken kann?

--> Bilder kommen bald nochmal wegen aktuellem Stand
--> und im Startpost ist die Kühlung mal verlinkt


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Zu 1. 
Den Temperatursensor kannst überall verbauen wo du möchtest.

Nach dem Prozessor wird ggf. deine Wassertemperatur 1°C wärmer sein, da der Auslass davon halt vom Prozessor etwas wärmer ist. Im Grunde ist es aber egal, denn es geht ja nur darum das du eine bestimmte Drehzahl je Wassertemperatur anliegen hast und diese bestimmst du am ende wie es dir am liebsten ist. Den Durchflusssensor kannst auch irgendwo mit einbinden, wo hängt davon ab wo du platz hast. Bestimmte Positionen sind hierzu nicht wichtig.

Zu 2. 
Ein und Auslass oder oben oder unten ist vollkommen egal.
Wenn du oben rein gehst ist es reine Optik und dann brauchst du dazu oben auch ein Fallrohr, was unten weg fällt. Ein Fallrohr soll dazu dienen damit wenn der Rechner aus geht der Rückfluss im Rohr verbleibt und nicht zurück läuft und dir Luft zieht.

Zum Beispiel gehe ich auch aus optischen Gründen oben rein und unten wieder raus.
Hierzu ist auch ein Fallrohr bei mir verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In übrigem habe ich auch eine Durchflussanzeige verbaut.
Aber da dreht sich nur das Rädchen, ein richtigen Durchflusssensor der mir den Durchfluss per Aquasuite anzeigt habe ich noch separat verbaut.

Der Auslass an der Pumpe ist soweit wichtig das du danach z.B. am Prozessor Kühler auch den Einlass dazu nutzen musst. Denn die Richtung des Loops ist zwar egal, aber nicht wo das Wasser in den Blöcken rein und wieder raus geht. Bei den Radiatoren ist es meist egal wo es rein und wieder raus geht.

Zu 3. 
Ist vollkommen normal.
Beim befüllen wird immer etwas Luft irgendwo sitzen bleiben die dann mit der Zeit auch in den AGB gelangen. Dadurch wird das Wasser ausgeglichen und der Wasserstand sinkt mit der Zeit etwas ab. Zudem verdunstet immer etwas Wasser was auch noch dazu kommt. Mein Loop ist jetzt auch seit etwa 3-4 Wochen befüllt und anfangs hatte ich oben nur 5mm frei und jetzt sind es bei mir auch 15mm.

Zu 4. 
Scheint alles in Ordnung bei dir zu sein und mit steigender Wassertemperatur wirst du auch wieder bei deinen 95°C sein. Es seiden du hast diese Tests jetzt auch eine Stunde und länger am laufen gehabt. Mit diesen Tests wollte ich dir nur Zeigen das es auf die Auslastung an kommt und das was ich dir vorgeschlagen habe ist so ziemlich das höchste was an Stresstest gibt. Ein Prozessor erreicht je nach Leistungsaufnahme eine andere Temperatur und die Leistungsaufnahme kann je nach Anwendung unterschiedlich anliegen.

In diesem Sinn bekommst du dieses nur mit mehr Fläche der Radiatoren besser.
Aber für reale und normale belastete Anwendungen müsstest du normalerweise dennoch gut auskommen.
Wenn du mal zu viel Geld hast packe einfach mal sofern möglich noch ein Radiator hinzu dann wirst du nicht nur die Wassertemperatur niedriger hin bekommen sondern auch ggf. leiser, da dann die Lüfter mit gleicher Wassertemperatur niedriger drehen können.

Zu 5.
Passt soweit auch alles. !

Zu 6.
Ist dir überlassen und erkennen tut man es im Grunde auch erst wenns ans umbauen geht.
Oder du siehst jetzt wo du noch was mit Winkel Adapter besser hin bekommen würdest. Das lässt sich aber aus der Ferne schlecht bestimmen, müsstest du dir daher selbst näher ansehen.

Zu 7.
Kannst ein T-Stück + Doppelgewinde Adapter nehmen um den Ablasshahn fest auf den AGB/Pumpe dran zu machen.


----------



## ackerjule (19. Mai 2020)

1. Die Lüfter lasse ich normal übers Bios laufen, da die Asus Programme die PWMs nicht erkennen, wegen der Steuerung vom Fractal Designs S2 meshify, leider. Aber das mit dem Temo Sensor bekomme ich hin.

2. Habe am AGB/Pumpe so nen 3cm langes Röhrchen, was aber nicht durchegehend ist, ist das das Rohr? Siehe Link Seite1.

3. OK nagut danke

4. Hmm du sagst es ist alles okay, aber wieso schmiert dann HandBrake mit 92° ab und ich kann damit nicht konvertieren, wenn doch selbst bei dem Extrem-Test von dir nur 85 erreicht werden. Bin da schon etwas enttäuscht, muss das denn so sein?

5. Also kann ich dir setzen wie ich will? egal ob vor oder nach Radiator? Weil möchte ja denn mehr sehen. Und ich hätte mehr Platz dazwischen. Dachte wenn ich die Luft ziehe, dann würde ich mir warme Luft ins Case verteilen? Daher hab ich erstmal beim Bau die Lüfter außen angemacht, um kühle Luft auf den radi zu pushen. Soll aber anders aus Platzgründen gemacht werden. 

6. Hab da schon so Stellen wo ich denke, dass der Schlauch gebogen ist oder dass einfach nur optisch ein Winkel gut aussehen sollte. Da kauf ich einfach G1/4 zu 16/10 Schlauch oder wie?

7. Hmm ja direkt an der Pumpe das wäre gut, denn aktuell baumelt der Kugelhahn in der Mitte rum und der Weg wird länger, weil er quasi unten aufliegt. Würde aber gerne den Schlauch straffer haben also direkter und den hahn verlegen,
Ich mach später mal nen Foto damit du das siehst wie ich es meine

Danke mal wieder soweit


----------



## ackerjule (19. Mai 2020)

4 Bildchen, text beachten:
Erstbau Jule - Album on Imgur


----------



## Klasn (19. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> So sieht es bei mir mit HandBrake aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz kurz OT: IICARUS, welches Programm nutzt du für diese extrem schicken Anzeigen rechts auf dem Screenshot?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Das kommt von der Aquasuite, also der Steuerungssoftware meine Wasserkühlung mit den USB-Geräte was ich von Aquacomputer verbaut habe.
Das ganze kann man sich selbst gestallten und einrichten wie man möchte.

Habe ein 21:9 Monitor und der ist mir ehe für Office zu breit und über diese Anzeigen kann ich auch Fenster darüber öffnen oder ziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ackerjule (19. Mai 2020)

Hat das mit der Bilderstrecke für dich geklappt? Bevor ich da den ersten Umbau mache sammle ich noch, was ich abändern könnte.
Achja und zu Punkt 4, das will m ir nicht in den Kopf, dass du sagst, die Temps sind okay, obwohl es abschmiert bei diesem einen Programm.
Muss nächste Woche operiert werden aber danach würde ich Umbau starten. Ideen gerne her suche eh noch einen Eyecatcher.
Falls ich 92° so lassen kann hihi ^^


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2020)

Kühler ist immer besser, aber ohne eine Angabe zur Wassertemperatur kann man da nicht viel aussagen.

Es ist für deine verbaute Wakü ok, nicht das es ggf, nicht besser gehen würde. Wichtig ist halt das die Radiatoren aus dem Raum die Luft bekommen, denn das kann schon bis zu 10-15°C niedrigere Wassertemperatur ausmachen und dann kommt es noch aufs Gehäuse mit an, denn ist die Front durch Glas oder Kunststoff verschlossen macht es sich auch mit auf die Temperatur mit aus. Radiatoren sollten gut Luft bekommen und manche Gehäuse haben hierzu nur Schlitze an den Seiten.

Habe mit so vielen Themen zu tun, da kann ich mich nicht immer an jedes erinnern wie und was verbaut wurde.
Vor allem wenn nur gelegentlich wieder was neues dazu kommt.


----------



## ackerjule (20. Mai 2020)

Na da bin ich erstmal beruhigt dass ich da keinen offentlichen Fehler gemacht habe und man es so lassen kann.
Klar kann ich mir nun auch 600€ WakÜ zusammenstellen aber das ist nicht mein Ziel.
Wenn du sagst die Temp geht so, dann bin ich beruhigt.
Und meine weiteren kleinen Umbauideen werd ich dann immer mal umsetzen um noch nen Sensor oder blingbling reinzubauen.
Für meinen ersten Versuch macht es ja kühl bis auf handbrake hahaha und ich bekomme mit 8x 4,3GHz gute Taktraten.
Das Case ist übrigens Fractal D. Meshify S2 wo vorne sehr gut die kühle Luft eingezogen werden kann.
Ich geh Montag dann erstmal in die Klinik und danach wird optimiert.
Danke für die Hilfe soweit.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Mai 2020)

>80°C bei Zen1/+ unter Wasser? Das ist nicht normal. 
Ohne Wassertemperatur ist es zwar etwas schwierig zu sagen, aber so warm -und erst recht über 90°- sollte es nicht werden. Unter Oc und Prime95 wurde mein 2700 ~50°C (Wasser anhand der Radifläche geraten <25°C) heiß, dein Wasser müsste für 80°C also locker 50°C, für höhere Temperaturen also noch heißer werden. Das kann man schon ganz leicht mit der Hand spüren, dann fängts nämlich langsam an, unangenehm zu werden. Natürlich kann auch was beim Kühler oder Durchfluss nicht stimmen, aber das wissen wir erst nach mehr Messwerten.


----------



## ackerjule (21. Mai 2020)

Idle: 30-35°
meine Spiele: 40-60°
meine Benches wie cpu-z oder Cinebench CPU u.a.: 65-75°
IICarus` Prime Einstellungen: bis 85°
und Absturz nur bei Videokonvertierung: 92°

mein Innenleben fühlt sich total kühl an, die Lüfter sind eisekalt, die Schläuche sind garnicht warm, ich kann auch Pumpe, CPU Block locker anfassen
ganz ehrlich hatte ich die ganzen Monate kein einziges Problem, auch mit ALLCORE8x4,3GHz nicht 8standard 3,7) und nun seitdem ich 1x konvertiert habe
fliegt mir hier alles um die Ohren, menno.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Mai 2020)

Jeweils die Leistungsaufnahme zu den Szenarien?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2020)

Soweit ich es richtig aus dem ersten Beitrag entnehmen kannst hast du ein 280er Radiator verbaut und kühlst damit nur den Prozessor. Im allgemeinem ist diese Fläche ausreichend. Mit hohen Wassertemperaturen sind die Schläuche schon deutlich warm. Zumindest merke ich schon ein Unterschied wenn ich nur 30°´C oder 45°C an Wassertemperatur anliegen habe. Mir ist nicht bekannt wie gut dein Kühler die Wärme aufnimmt und ob er auch richtig aufliegt und so von der Montage her alles gut ist.

Wir haben vor zwei Tagen eine neue AIO im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut.
Da es sich um eine von Alphacool handelt habe ich ihm von meiner Seite her noch ein Temperatursensor und ein Quadro spendiert. Die CPU Temperatur kommt mit seinem neuen 3900X mit Spielen auf etwa 65-75°C selbst mit Prime95 16K ohne AVX hat er noch die 75°C halten können. Normalerweise würde man nun sagen das die Temperaturen gut sind. Natürlich laufen dabei seine Lüfter um diese Temperatur halten zu können mit vollen 2200 U/min der Lüfter. Mit Kopfhörer ist das jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber leise ist was anderes.

Die Wassertemperatur steigt in Game bis 42°C.

Das würden wir ohne Temperatursensor nie wissen können und laut der CPU-Temperatur alles als gut beurteilen.
Diese 42°C sind nicht wenig, aber auch noch nicht bedenklich, aber im Hochsommer wo seine Raumtemperatur mit hoch geht könnte er schon auf die 50°C zu kommen.  Bei solchen hohen Temperaturen könnte es schon dazu kommen das eine Dichtung wegen dem hohen Druck nicht mehr stand hält und platzen könnte. Wäre nicht das erste mal das man hier im Forum besonderst um diese Jahreszeit mit vorfällen und AIOs ließt.

Wir werden daher sein Loop noch um ein 360mm Radiator ergänzen, damit er die Wassertemperatur niedriger bekommt und auch die Lüfter ggf. langsamer laufen können. Bezüglich der CPU-Temperatur ist es nicht so wichtig, denn die liegt im Grunde schon ganz gut. Aber wenn wir die Wassertemperatur runter bekommen wird diese wahrscheinlich auch mit runter gehen.


----------



## ackerjule (21. Mai 2020)

Der Radiator war damals nicht verfügbar und ich habe die 360mm Variante genommen, die 3 Lüfter kühlen sehr gut zumindest wird meine Hand richtig kalt wenn ich sie hinter den radiator halte.
Wie gesagt mir wurde damals bei der Zusammenstellung kein Wasserfühler oderf sonstiger Sensor empfohlen deswegen habe ich noch keinen.
Ich kann aber alle Komponenten auch im laufenden Dauerbetrieb anfühlen und ich weiß was mehr oder weniger als 30° sind.
Für mich als sehr empfindliches Wesen kann ich behaupten, dass die Schläuche nicht warm sind und sich das Case innen gut gekühlt anfühlt.
Die Wasertemp kann ich euch noch nicht sagen, dazu muss ich nach meiner Operation halt mal umbauen, hätte man ja gleich vor Monaten kaufen können. 
Ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung genau so wie im ersten Post nochmal aufgeführt, bis auf etwas RGB und nen anderen Kugelhahn. 
ABER: Was mich wundert und das kann ich nicht beurteilen, das Wasser sieht blass aus, und ich sehe keinen Durchfluss, falls ich überhaupt Wasserzirkulation erkennen könnte (??) 
In der Pumpe sprudelt es, aber ob da wirklich was durchläuft, bezweifle ich manchmal, aber kann ja gut sein, dass ich fließendes Wasser im Schlauch garnicht bemerken würde.

Die Leistungsaufnahme reiche ich später mal nach, hab jetzt nicht die Zeit.
Und der Block selbst wurde wie immer draufgesetzt, dünne Schicht WLP drauf. Sitzt fest.
Kann es vielleicht sein dass die Biegung des Schlauches nach unten so schwer ist wegen dem Hahn, dass das Wasser nicht durchläuft? Siehe Fotos Vorseite?
edit hier: Erstbau Jule - Album on Imgur


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2020)

Im Schlauch siehst du kein Wasser fließen und im AGB kommt es ganz darauf an.
In meinem AGB kann ich auch nichts erkennen. Ich habe so eine Durchflussanzeige verbaut damit kann ich sehen das Wasser fließt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit sehe ich jetzt nur das Wasser fließt, ich sehe aber nicht wie viel Liter pro Stunde durchfließen, denn es sollten schon mindesten 40 Liter sein. Mit meiner Pumpe erreiche ich mit minimaler Drehzahl etwa 64 L/h. Meine Pumpe ist aber etwas leistungsstärker als deine.

Um jetzt genau sehen zu können wie viel Liter fließen habe ich separat noch ein Durchflusssensor verbaut.
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust | Sensor Durchfluss | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Das Kabel und auch das Kabel des Temperatursensor müssen irgendwo ja eingesteckt werden, denn die Daten müssen ja auf dem Rechner gelangen. Dazu bietet meine Pumpe auch alles mit an, so das ich dazu nichts separates noch dazu kaufen muss. Manche Mainboards beinhalten dazu auch Anschlüsse und die Steuerung dazu. Aber es handelt sich hier schon um Mainboards in der oberen Preisklasse.

Ansonsten muss halt ein Aquaero 6 oder Quadro verbaut sein, was dann mittels Aquasuite Software eingesehen und auch gesteuert werden kann.

Das ganze ist auch kein muss und wenn alles gut läuft muss man nichts davon verbaut haben.
Nur wenn es irgendwie Probleme gibt können so Durchfluss und Temperaturen dazu hilfreich sein um das Problem besser erkennen und eingrenzen zu  können.

Du kannst auch einfach ein Fieberthermometer ins AGB halten um unter Last die Wassertemperatur zu erhalten.


----------



## ackerjule (21. Mai 2020)

450 l/h steht dabei
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA

Pumpe läuft, Wasser fühlt sich gut an, Block sitzt fest mit WLP drauf, keine Knicke und seit Einbau null Probleme. Nur jetzt plötzlich macht ich mir Sorgen weil bei Handbrake so heiß wurde.
Weitere Daten kommen später. 

Ist denn laut meinen Bildern alles korrekt platziert? Oder muss die pumpe noch höher? Mit dem Thermo kann ich mal machen.
Und dieses Röhrchen in der Pumpe muss ja unter Wassser sein, also fast voll gefüllt oder? Wozu dient das gleich? Hätte ich da was anschließen müssen?

EDIT
hmm mir fällt da was wichtiges auf: Ich soll doch die Pumpe an SATA für Stromm anschließen, ok soweit, aber dort ist noch ein 3-pin Anschluss dabei.
Den habe ich an die vom Fractal Design Meshify S2 gegebene Lüftersteuerung gemacht. Ist das vielleicht falsch? Denn ich kann die Lüfter ja nicht regulieren, weil dort 1x der 4PWM Lüfter fehlt. Daher kann ich nix mit Speedfan usw auslesen.

Ist das vielleicht der grund weshalb die pumpe nicht gesteuert werden kannn oder die Drehzahl spinnt? Dadurch vielleicht die Temp?
Sollte ich den mal woanders anschließen? Und WIE steure ich überhaupt die Pumpe?? keine Ahnung


----------



## ackerjule (21. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Führe mal Prime95 8K inkl. AVX mal aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



81° CPU
35° Wasser in Pumpe/AGB
1.28V
125W


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Mai 2020)

Die DCP450 muss nicht gesteuert werden, die läuft schon so, wie sie ist, ideal. Eigentlich muss man nur Sata Strom anschließen, das reicht schon aus. Der andere Stecker ist nur zur Überwachung.
Aber bei 35°C Wasser und 125W sind 80°C definitiv zu viel; die Cpu sollte eher so 60-65°C warm sein, aber noch keine 80. Kontrollier am besten mal den Sitz des Kühlers und die Wärmeleitpaste. Falls da das Problem nicht lag, sie dir mal die Kühlfinnen an. Die sollten ja halbwegs einsehbar sein, vielleicht ist da ja was drin.


----------



## ackerjule (21. Mai 2020)

OK schau ich mir später denn nochmal an. Wobei für die Finnen muss ich Wasser rauslasen oder? Da hab ich grad nix mehr zum Nachfüllen, somit kann ich nur WLP prüfen und Halt.

Noch ne Frage zu den 4 Anschlüssen der DCP450
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
1. Was ist oben dieses Röhrchen? Ist das dieses Fallrohr? Und sollte ich dort anschließen?
2. Ich hab IN+OUT unten angeschlossen, und oben Wasser eingefüllt, ist das so ok oder sollte ich lieber oben rein und unten raus?

Bis später wieder


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Mai 2020)

Dein Kühler hat doch einen Acryldeckel, da sollte man die Finnen sehen können und ob das was drinsteckt. 

Zu den Fragen:
Das Röhrchen oben ist das Fallrohr. Falls du oben den Schlauch anschließen willst, solltest du das Fitting in den Anschluss mit dem Fallrohr schrauben. Das verhindert, dass Luft in den Kreislauf gelangt, sofern der Ausgang des Fallrohrs unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt, was er bei normalem Füllstand immer tut. Ob du jetzt den Eingang oben (durchs Fallrohr) oder unten setzt, ist völlig egal, die Wahl hat rein optische Gründe. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Pumpenausgang richtig angeschlossen ist.


----------



## ackerjule (21. Mai 2020)

Achso ja das sehe ich, ich dachte ich soll da was reinigen. OK
WLP wird später noch getauscht.
Der Ausgang ist richtig angeschlossen, wird ja auch seit Monaten an den CPU Block weitergegeben.
Wasser ist auch soweit drin, dass das Fallrohr unterm Wasserspiegel ist. Bisher ja beide unten angeschlossen.
Aber beim CPu Block seh ich auch nix zirkulieren?! Eigentlich sieht alles still aus bis auf den Strudel in der Pumpe.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Mai 2020)

Ich sehe abseits vom Wasserfall in den Agbs auch nichts fließen, trotzdem hab ich Durchfluss. Was soll man da auch fließen sehen ohne Bläschen oder Schmutz drin?
Aber wenn du den Strudel der Pumpe siehst, ist alles ok.


----------



## ackerjule (21. Mai 2020)

Na denn bin ich ja zufrieden. Danke.

Ist es eigentlich schlimm dass ich oft auf allen kernen mal 1,478V bekomme laut HWinfo ? meine gelesen zu haben der 2700x will nur 1,40 haben? Bios ist ganz frisch von Anfang 2020 letzte Version.
Du fragtest ja nach der Leistungsaufnahme und das Paket hat 125W.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Mai 2020)

Für den 2700X sind auch 1,5V beim Boost nicht ungewöhnlich. Die 125W hatten wir ja schon bei Prime,  wie sieht es bei anderen Lasten aus, insbesondere dem Encoding, was das System über 90°C bringt? Wobei, wie gesagt, 80°C für die Leistungsaufnahme und Wassertemperatur eigentlich hoch sind. Liest du eigentlich Tctl oder Tdie aus? Da sollte bei den X-Modellen ein Unterschied von 10°C sein, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## ackerjule (21. Mai 2020)

Also ich hab die letzten Stunden mit all meinen Spielchen verbracht, dort benchmarks gemacht, fette überladene Savegames geöffnet und einfach mal 2 Stunden alles getan was ich sonst so tue.
Und da komme ich bei 35° Wasser nicht über 61° CPU Temp aus. Ja ich lese Die aus, das machen die meisten Programme ja sowieso, nur bei Hwinfo seh ich den ctl noch dazu. 
Und ganz ehrlich, kann man das jetzt so lassen oder nicht? ich meine, dann bekomm ich halt 80-85 in einem prime95 Test, ja und, wann nutze ich das? OK das rendern halt, da flippt er aus.
Aber sonst läuft doch alles, selbst wenn ich alle kerne von 3,7 auf 4,3 GHz erhöhe kann ich alle meine Sachen machen. Wasser ist dicht, es sieht gut aus.
Was bliebe mir denn überhaupt noch übrig, außer nochmal die WLP zu tauschen? Weiß grad nicht wo mein Freund die hat, deswegen muss ich warten bis ich die wechseln kann *mecker*
Was wäre denn da ein typischer Fehler oder welche Chancen hätte ich noch? Will nicht 300€ für den ganze Custom Kram umsonst ausgegeben haben, wenns auch nen 60€ Towerkühler täte.........


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Mai 2020)

An sich kann man das schon so lassen, alles unterhalb der thermischen Drosselung (95°C) ist prinzipiell ok.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2020)

Vergiss es mit dem Test, denn das passt schon.
Prime95 mit 8K und dann noch AVX dazu ist eine Hausnummer, andere kommen da sogar auf 100°C weil der Prozessor so schnell heiß wird das die Temperatur nicht schnell genug abgeführt werden kann.

Hast du 35°C Wassertemperatur und 65°C CPU ist alles gut.
Mache dir deshalb kein Kopf und HandBrake kommt ja auch Prime95 sehr nah dran, daher mit diesem Programm einfach den Prozessor etwas weniger takten lassen und manchmal kann man dies auch im Programm selbst einstellen. Im HandBrake ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt ob was an der Leistung eingestellt werden kann.

Lass dich daher nicht von manchen Temperaturen verrückt machen.
Hättest du ein Luftkühler oder eine AIO ohne diese angaben der Temperaturen würdest du dich auch nicht verrückt machen, weil du gar kein Einblick dazu hättest. Der Prozessor wird auch mit 100°C nicht schaden nehmen, da er sich dann selbst herunter takten würde um von der Temperatur selbst runter zu kommen.

Im Übrigem kannst es mit den 450 l/h vergessen, die Pumpen erreichen solch ein Durchfluss wenn du den Auslass mit dem Einlass direkt miteinander verbinden würdest, aber nicht mehr sobald gewisse Widerstände dazwischen verbaut sind. Denn sobald Radiatoren und Kühler usw.  dazwischen hängen wirst du vielleicht auf 60-70 Liter kommen. Glaube auch mal zu deiner Pumpe in ein Test solch ein Durchfluss gesehen zu haben.


----------



## ackerjule (22. Mai 2020)

Nagut denn werd ich mich mal beruhigen und einfach morgen nur nochmal die WLP prüfen und denn ist auch gut. 
Bin jetzt nach einem Bios Update und Standardeinstellungen nochmal besser dran. Irgendwie wurde da was verstellt, weshalb es heiß wurde. Ach keine Ahnung.

Aktuell mit 20 Minuten HandBrake laufen lassen (wir erinnern uns: 92° und Abbruch) komme ich jetzt auf folgende Werte:
1,395V ging vorher bis 1,5V
112W anstatt 125W
71° und kurz Sprung auf 75° Tdie
Allerdings um ehrlich zu sein keine 4,3GHz übertaktet mehr sondern nur 4,00 menno.

So, nun wird sich beruhigt, habt Dank ihr beiden, dass ihr immer wieder auf jede meiner Fragen eingeht.
Und wenn ich meine OP überstanden habe dann mach ich noch ne kleine Bestellung mit dem Quadro, Sensoren, anderes Wasser, paar Winkel, Kämme und so Schnickschnack.
Gute Nacht meine Helferlein ^^


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2020)

Das ist normal, denn der 3900X von meinem Sohn geht zum Teil auch bis auf 1,475v hoch und da hatten wir auch 1,250v versucht gehabt. Damit haben wir im Lastwechsel überwiegend nur noch 1,350v anliegen gehabt. Aber auch hier hat der Prozessort etwa 100- 150 MHz niedriger getaktet.

AMD mag es auch nicht wenn man selbst Hand legt und stellt man irgendwo was ein verändert sich wo anders wieder was.


----------



## ackerjule (27. September 2020)

So sieht es übrigens aktuell aus, aber die Woche kommen noch paar Kleinigkeiten dazu wie Kämme, anderes Wasser, RGB Controller, neue weiße Lüfter, so fuzzelzeug eben ^^


----------



## ackerjule (10. November 2020)

Juuungs..... ich muss wieder was fragen: Habe (ohne dass ich das jetzt vorhabe) Videos über Hardtubes geschaut und auf IICARUS`Seite auch die Biegetechnik und alles durchgelesen, aber meine Frage ist da noch viel simpler und es hakt schon am anfänglichen Verständis, und zwar:

Wie misst man das richtig aus, denn es muss ja eine Biegung rein. Ich kann ja kein gerades Lineal anlegen, muss doch um die Kurve messen. Bzw wie rechne ich mir aus an welcher Stelle genau gebogen werden soll, bei vielen Bildern sehe ich dass 1x nach links und 1x nach rechts gegengebogen wird, das muss doch alles so exakt sein. Ich komme halt aus der Medizin und mein Freund ist jetzt auch nicht sooo der Handwerker. Wenn, dann Holz. Und wie soll man das dann anschrauben? Das passt doch garnicht beim draufsetzen, denn es muss doch vorher gedreht werden, also es dreht sich doch sicher noch 1cm rein oder wie? Mir fehlt das die Vorgehensweise wie man überhaupt einen Plan macht.


----------



## Tekkla (10. November 2020)

Messe die Länge ohne Fitting als wäre es ein 90° Winkel und addiere zur Sicherheit wenige Zentimeter an beiden Enden hinzu. Was dann zu viel ist, kannst du abschneiden.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2020)

Wenn man direkt messen will kann man sich aber auch schlicht das passende Messmittel besorgen:








						Prym Kurvenlineal flexibel (50 cm/ 20"/ Metallkern/ cm + inch Skala) | Nähwelt Flach
					

Prym Kurvenlineal flexibel (50 cm/ 20"/ Metallkern/ cm + inch Skala) - Prym Kurvenlineal flexibel 50 cm Prym Nr.: 611312Mit seinem flexiblen Metallkern ist das Kurvenlineal von Prym ein unverzichtbare




					www.naehwelt-flach.de


----------



## Viking30k (10. November 2020)

Damit kann man sich bestimmt auch ein Muster im Gehäuse biegen und dann auf eine Platte umsetzen?

Ich habe den alphacool eiskoffer benutzt und von Puppenständern so plastik Gelenkstücke 

Damit konnte ich im Gehäuse Modelle machen und am Schluss auf die biegeplatte umsetzen 

Damit konnte ich z.b. die Geschwungene Röhre an der Grafikkarte machen 

Ich habe mir auch so einen Flow Indikator mit eingebaut ich sehe sonst auch keinen Durchfluss 

PS: Das Gelenkstück ist normal viel länger der Rest liegt auf einem Schrank xd


----------



## ackerjule (10. November 2020)

kombiniere kombiniere........ es scheint mir so als ob die Vorbereitung und genaue Planung wie wo welche Röhre hinsoll wohl bald wichtiger ist als eine ordentliche Ausführung ^^ danke für eure Tipps, werde weiter sammeln und lesen. mir fehlt es noch an Ideen.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. November 2020)

Ich habs immer nach Augenmaß und frei Hand gemacht, das Ergebnis sieht man bei parallelen Rohren.
So schlimm ist das aber nicht, wenn man es schon paar mal gemacht hat (gut, das hilft dir eher weniger) und mit paar Tricks arbeitet. Bei nicht parallelen Rohren sieht man dann auch keinen Unterschied. Richtig vermessen ist aber definitiv die bessere Lösung.


----------



## ackerjule (29. November 2020)

Ich weiß nicht was da los ist.
Wollte ein Video bearbeiten mit AVI Demux und wenn ich es speichern will, zeigt er mir 10 Minuten an.
Die Temperatur geht sehr schnell auf über 80° und nach 5 Minuten steigt sie über 90°.
Danach geht der PC aus, naja nicht komplett, nur Bildschirm, Beleuchtung, die Lüfter drehen weiter und RGB von Grafikkarte läuft auch noch.
Wassertemperatur ist noch immer um 35° (mit Thermometer in AGB gemessen) und Durchfluss weiß ich nicht.
Der 2700X lief auf allen Kernen bei 4,2 GHz. Bei meinen Spielen die ich sionst so betreibe, komme ich nie über 45° und im Idle bin ich glaube so bei 30°. WLP wurde vor 1 Monat gewechselt., Wasser noch nie. Bilder sind oben.
edit: bei 8x 4,00GHz komme ich auf 76° nach 15 Minuten, aber das kanns doch nicht sein


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2020)

Spannung auf auto oder fix? Das kann es nämlich schon ausmachen, wenn er dann wie bekloppt Spannung drauf gibt, um die 200 MHz mehr zu schaffen.


----------



## ackerjule (29. November 2020)

Das war mit dem OC Tuning Bios Setup, denk mal automatisch.
Wie ich das selbst mache weiß ich nicht beim Asus B350 Plus Prime,
weil ich dort nur offset einstellen kann, keinen Wunschwert.
Was soll ich da machen?

edit: Also muss es garnicht am warmen Wasser oder schlechtem Durchfluss liegen?
Bei 8x 4,00 hatte ich auch 1005 Auslastung laut CoreTemp aber eben nur 74,66° Grad sowas anstatt +92


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2020)

Was sagt die Leistungsaufnahme bei den Settings?


----------



## ackerjule (29. November 2020)

1.275V - 1.300V @ 4000MHz 
1.428V - 1.461V @ 4200MHz


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2020)

Leistungsaufnahme (Watt), nicht Spannung (V).
Sei´s drum, auch damit kann man schon etwas anfangen. 150 mV mehr für 200 MHz sind natürlich so ne Sache. Das bedeutet in einem auch mehr Strom, damit mehr Leistungsaufnahme. Ich rechne mal grob mit 30-35% mehr Leistungsaufnahme und damit Wärmeentwicklung (mathematisch und ohne Leckströme, mit denen können es auch >40% sein) Wenn deine CPU bei 4 GHz 40 K über der Wassertemperatur ist (75°C CPU - 35°C Wasser), ist sie bei 4,2 GHz 50-55K über Wasser, von 35°C ausgehend wäre man damit bei 85-90°C. Mit den Leckströmen sind >90 also drin. 
Warum die Temperaturen so viel höher als das Wasser sind, hat mehrere Gründe, die Frage ist, welcher. Da spielt der innere Aufbau der CPU rein, die Leistungsaufnahme und in einem gewissen Rahmen auch der Durchfluss, wenn auch eher geringfügig, sofern er nicht total niedrig ist. Das findet man aber nur durch messen heraus. 
Da du ja ohnehin planst, deinen Loop zu überarbeiten und eine Grafikkarte einzubinden, würde ich jetzt bis dahin einfach mal das System nur auf 4 GHz laufen lassen und dann beim Umbau mal einen Blick in den Kühler werfen oder einfach einen Durchflusssensor einbauen.


----------



## ackerjule (29. November 2020)

Ich kann wie gesagt keinen festen Wert reinschreiben.
Nur dieses Offset. Aber da weiß ich nicht wieviel ich abziehen soll.???????????????

Was denn mir denn am Kühler auffallen? Ich hab da keine Ahnung ob was kaputt ist.

Will eh mal einen Thread aufmachen, was man heutzutage so einbauen kann, habe keine Ahnung was es alles gibt. Die letzte Beratung war gut für Bau Nr. 1 aber nun habe ich andere Ideen und andere Dinge die ich haben will. Damals hab ich noch alles angenommen was man mir sagte, jetzt möchte ich den Bau mehr auf mich bezogen habe da ich auch mehr Ahnung gesammelt habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Ich kann wie gesagt keinen festen Wert reinschreiben.
> Nur dieses Offset. Aber da weiß ich nicht wieviel ich abziehen soll.???????????????


Austesten, aber bleib doch einfach erstmal auf 4 GHz. 


ackerjule schrieb:


> Was denn mir denn am Kühler auffallen? Ich hab da keine Ahnung ob was kaputt ist.


Eventuelle Verstopfungen. War das denn von Anfang an so gewesen mit den Temperaturen? Ich habs nicht mehr im Kopf.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Will eh mal einen Thread aufmachen, was man heutzutage so einbauen kann, habe keine Ahnung was es alles gibt. Die letzte Beratung war gut für Bau Nr. 1 aber nun habe ich andere Ideen und andere Dinge die ich haben will. Damals hab ich noch alles angenommen was man mir sagte, jetzt möchte ich den Bau mehr auf mich bezogen habe da ich auch mehr Ahnung gesammelt habe.


Geh einmal komplett durch das Sortiment sämtlicher Wakü-Shops durch und überleg dir zu allem, ob und wie du es theoretisch einbinden könntest (auch in Kombination untereinander. Dann wäge das noch gegen Bedarf ab, stell dir grob vor, wie es aussehen könnte und schon hast du einen Plan. 
Man kann quasi alles mögliche einbauen (selbst Druckluft, Lavalampen, Bier-/Schnapsflaschen,...), die Frage ist nur, ob das sinnvoll ist und ob man das hinbekommt. In der Regel ist die Antwort bei so abstrakten Sachen nein (zumindest war das bei mir das Ergebnis), aber so manches setzt sich doch durch. Das kommt auf einen selbst an, ob man das braucht und  so lange der Kreislauf funktioniert und kühlt, kann man auch alles bauen.


----------



## ackerjule (29. November 2020)

Ich meinte damit einfach mehr diese Richtung:
Man hat mir einen AGB vorgeschlagen, den ich genommen habe.
Nun weiß ich aber es gibt auch welche mit RGB, mit Steigröhrchen, mit Wassersprudler.
Hätte ich sowas "früher" gewusst, hätte ich mich ganz anders durchgesetzt.
Oder eben kann ich auf RGB Lüfter verzichten.
Wie man in meinem Aufbau sieht, setze ich auf dezente Optik mit Weiß-Schwarz-Rot.
Würde heute aber rote Schläuche nehmen anstatt rotes Wasser.
Und da ich nun schlauer bin als damals, habe ich andere Ansprüche.

Deshalb stellt sich mir die Frage, was könnte man verbauen, was Sinn macht.
So sollte es heute auf jeden Fall der Durchfluss-Sensor sein, eine Lüftersteuerung, vielleicht sogar eine andere Position des Kugelhahns. Am Ende gar eine Distro Plate. Vielleicht sogar hard Tubes, aber nicht gebogen sondern mit Winkeln. Würde heute keine chrom Anschlüsse mehr nehmen. Habe mich damals einfach nicht auf mich verlassen sondern all das genommen was mir zugetragen wurde. Das ginge heute nicht mehr. Daher heißt es jetzt sammeln, was es überhaupt alles gibt. 

==

zum Thema: Wahrscheinlich war das schon immer so nur ich merke es eerst jetzt mit Rendern/Schneiden, dass mir schon bei 3 Programmen der PC runterfährt weil ich 90° erreiche.

Und man möchte mir nicht einfach sagen, ob ich nicht einen Offset Wert eintragen kann damit ich nicht soviel Strom ziehen muss? Soll ich da mal -0,05V oder wie auch immer runtersetzen? Leider kenne ich mich im Bios da nicht aus. Aber fix den Wert eintragen geht glaube nicht. 4,00 ist mir eigentlich zu wenig das sind pro Video bald 5 Minuten Bearbeitungszeit die ich mehr brauche.....

Kann ja mal nach Verstopfungen schauen, mal Wasser rauslassen. hmm


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2020)

Beim Offset muss man sich eben rantasten, was stabil ist. Nicht, dass beim Rendern noch Fehler passieren und du das ganze wegschmeißen kannst. 
Wirklich 5 Minuten? Du brauchst ~100 Minuten/Video? Selbst da wären mir die 5 Minuten egal....


----------



## ackerjule (29. November 2020)

16 Minuten zu 11 Minuten zeigte er mir an. 
Also wenn dir 5 Minuten Wartezeit egal sind, dann schlage ich vor, dein System mit einer HDD zu booten anstatt NVMe ^^ kleiner Scherz am Rande......
Werde die Tage mal nen neuen kaufberatungsthread eröffnen einfach um mal Ideen zu sammeln, du kennst ja meine Bilder, dieser Stil klassisch dezent soll beibehalten werden. Mal schauen, was für ideen rumkommen an die ich vielleicht noch garnicht denke. Schöne Nacht und danke für die Hilfe werde die Tage mal in kleinen Schritten beim offset runterdrehen. Denn ich merke die ~200MHz schon.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2020)

200 MHz bzw. 5% Mehrleistung können keine >30% kürzere Rechenzeit ergeben.....


----------



## ackerjule (29. November 2020)

So zeigt es mir AVI Demux aber an wenn ich mit 4,00 und 4,20 vergleiche.
Gleiches Video, gleicher Container, gleiches Format.

Wie gesagt wenn du Zeit sparen kannst, würdest du wahrscheinlich auch nicht freiwillig die langsamere Variante nehmen......

Deswegen wurmt es mich ja so, dass er da bis 92° Grad und mit den dümpeligen 4,0GHz auf 72° oder was das war.


----------



## ackerjule (15. Dezember 2020)

Hey ich brauche 45° und 90° Anschlüsse die aktuell lieferbar sind für meinen 16/10 Schlauch.
Will den Zapfhahn versetzen und die Schläuche anders "legen" daher die gekrümmten Anschlüsse.
Welche nehme ich da? Farbe  komplett weiß oder komplett schwarz sein. Notfalls Chrom.
Auf jeden Fall drehbar und dicht. Lieferbar ganz wichtig.

Anderes Thema: wenn ich schon öffnen muss, was sagt ihr zu der Kühlung von Seite 1 (aktuell), sollte ich das rote Wasser mal wechseln, oder gibt es aktuell für mich als Anfängerin bessere Blöcke oder AGBs? Hätte Bock auf UV-Licht bzw Kühlflüssigkeit. Sonst ne Idee für nen Eyecatcher?

Da keine 6800XT lieferbar ist, bleibe ich bei 1x 360mm nur CPU, und erweitere wohl nicht.
Durchfluss-Sensor High Flow Next ist ja bestellt, jetzt endlich.

Achso und so sieht wie gesagt zur zeit aus, naja nicht mehr so weiß-rot
aktuell ein aRGB Streifen drin mit Regenbogen......





						Allererste Schritte und Neugier auf Wasser ?!
					

Im Schlauch siehst du kein Wasser fließen und im AGB kommt es ganz darauf an. In meinem AGB kann ich auch nichts erkennen. Ich habe so eine Durchflussanzeige verbaut damit kann ich sehen das Wasser fließt.    Damit sehe ich jetzt nur das Wasser fließt, ich sehe aber nicht wie viel Liter pro...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Hey ich brauche 45° und 90° Anschlüsse die aktuell lieferbar sind für meinen 16/10 Schlauch.
> Will den Zapfhahn versetzen und die Schläuche anders "legen" daher die gekrümmten Anschlüsse.
> Welche nehme ich da? Farbe  komplett weiß oder komplett schwarz sein. Notfalls Chrom.
> Auf jeden Fall drehbar und dicht. Lieferbar ganz wichtig.


Hier oder hier gäbe es Adapter, auch als 45°-Version verfügbar in unterschiedlichen Farben. Dann kannst du deine Anschlüsse einfach weiterverwenden. Bei Anschlüssen kann man nicht so viel falsch machen, selbst Alphacool bietet anständige Anschlüsse an.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: wenn ich schon öffnen muss, was sagt ihr zu der Kühlung von Seite 1 (aktuell), sollte ich das rote Wasser mal wechseln, oder gibt es aktuell für mich als Anfängerin bessere Blöcke oder AGBs?


Wirst du sehen, wenn der Kreislauf leer ist. Wenn der Kühler wie am ersten Tag aussah oder gleichmäßig leicht verfärbt ist und man durch die Anschlussöffnungen keinen Schmutz sieht (Blick auf die Jetplate), kannst du das so lassen.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Hätte Bock auf UV-Licht bzw Kühlflüssigkeit. Sonst ne Idee für nen Eyecatcher?


Kein UV verwenden, das sorgt sehr gerne für Schweinerei im Kreislauf. Ob es UV-Schlauch oder -Flüssigkeit ist, macht wenig Unterschied.


----------



## Viking30k (15. Dezember 2020)

Hm ich kann die Winkel von barrow empfehlen gibt es in vielen Varianten und Farben 

Hier mal der 90° Winkel 

Shop ist watercool 









						Barrow G1/4" 90 Grad Winkeladapter drehbar schwarz, 5,45 €
					

High-End 90 Grad Winkeadapterl Fitting von Barrow in schwarzer Ausführung. Der Winkel ist drehbar und somit auch voll flexibel.




					shop.watercool.de
				




Würde bei alphacool aber trotzdem darauf achten ob er dicht ist 

Ich hatte bisher von ek einen undichten Winkel bei 2 gekauften und bei alphacool auch einen beide am Drehbaren Gelenk 

Merkt man wenn man am Winkel dreht oder etwas wackelt 

Von barrow habe ich sehr viele Winkel aber da war keiner undicht


----------



## ackerjule (16. Dezember 2020)

Da schraube ich jetzt aber jeweils nicht den Schlauch ran sondern die normalen Fittings, oder?
Gibts das nicht mit direktem Schlauchanschluss? bzw anders gefragt was haltet ihr von denen:



			https://www.alternate.de/Alphacool/Anschraubt%C3%BClle-90-drehbar-Verbindung/html/product/1307294?
		



			https://www.alternate.de/Alphacool/Anschraubt%C3%BClle-45-drehbar-Verbindung/html/product/1307314?
		


Und noch Ideen was für Akzente ich sonst so setzen könnte? Mag es ja gerne farbig. Dachte an einen AGB mit Sprudeleffekt oder wilden Farben mit drin ... ?!


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Dezember 2020)

Die kann man auch nehmen, kosten halt mehr als einfache Adapter. Da du die Anschlüsse ohnehin schon hast und nur mehr Winkel nutzen willst, kann man auch zu Adaptern greifen. Kommen neue Komponenten dazu und du brauchst mehr Anschlüsse, ist das finanziell natürlich was anderes, aber selbst da lohnen sich langfristig separate Anschlüsse und Winkel meistens, weil man wesentlich flexibler bei Umbauten ist und bei einem kompletten Wechsel der Anschlüsse bspw. auf Hardtubes die Adapter einfach weiterhin benutzen kann.

Wilde Farben im Agb sind abseits eines Agb mit Rgb-Kirmes schwierig, den Sprudel- oder Wasserfalleffekt bekommt man mit jedem Agb hin, der ein von unten kommendes Steigröhrchen hat.


----------



## Viking30k (17. Dezember 2020)

Hm ich habe einen heatkiller tube 200mit dazugehörigen Rgb strip damit kann man auch Regenbogen Effekte und Farbwechsel einstellen 

Meinst du sowas?

Habe hier jetzt allerdings nur rot eingestellt 

Ist nur etwas teurer und man benötigt ein Mainboard mit 5V RGB Anschluss welcher 3 PINs hat 

Den AGB gibt es auch kleiner

Hab noch ein Bild mit bunter Beleuchtung gefunden


----------



## Richu006 (17. Dezember 2020)

AGB's mit Sprudeleffekt kenne ich nur von Alphacool. Hatte so einen im letzten rechner... ist kurzzeitig lustig. Aber leider alles Plexi behälter... kein Vergleich zum echtglas. 
Im neuen habe ich nun ein Aquacomputer Ultilube... ohne Sprudeleffekt, dafür aus echtglas. Das ist irgendwie mehr Wert.

Bezüglich UV licht und Kühlflüsdigkeit oder Uv Rohre.

Die Satinierten Rohre, leuchten Zimlich gut unter  Beleuchtung.
Vielleicht wäre das etwas für dich?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Dezember 2020)

Der AC Aqualis kann es auch. Da muss man nur die richtigen Anschlüsse wählen und kann einen schönen Wasserfalleffekt die innere Säule entlang begutachten (wenn man das richtige Modell hat). Bei ausreichendem Durchfluss werden dabei noch kleine Blasen nach unten gerissen, die aber durch den Aufbau immer wieder noch oben steigen und nicht durch die Pumpe angesaugt werden. Für mich persönlich der schönste Agb überhaupt.


----------



## ackerjule (17. Dezember 2020)

Also ich würde es generell schon so wie hier lassen wollen


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/blackwhite_and_red_1-jpg.1335085/
		

aber eben der AGB mit Pumpe (?) soll etwas mehr ins Auge fallen.
Das mit dem UV gefällt mir auch.
Farbige Lüfter habe und will ich nicht.
Es soll mehr passiv dezent beleuchtet werden. 
Deswegen habe ich auch meine 3pin 5V RGBs wieder rausgenommen, die waren mir zu aufdringlich.
Welche gute Pumpe mit RGB, Spudler und AGb könnt ihr denn aktuell empfehlen?


----------



## Richu006 (17. Dezember 2020)

Empfehlen kann ich alles von Aquacomputer.... zb..der Aquais, welcver Sinuspass genannt hat.

Ich würde nur noch Behälter aus echtglas nehmen. Plexi verfärbt sich, und gibt spuren an der Wasserkante...
Beim Glss gibts die Spuren zwar auch, aber man kann sie reinigen 

Also Aqualis, oder Heatkiller tube... oder der Ultililube siehste in meinem system (hat ein RGB ring für die Beleuchtung)


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Dezember 2020)

In der Kombination: nix.
Problem ist, Sprudler gibt es nicht viele, da alle Sprudler ein von unten kommendes Steigröhrchen brauchen . Da gäbe es als Kombination den Alphacool Eisbecher, für den es glaube ich sogar einen RGB-Ring gibt.
Besser, aber zum mehr oder weniger selber bauen, wäre aber ein Aqualis.
Da gibt es die Basisversion für den Pumpenadapter, welche dann mit einem Pumpenadapter für die D5 oder die DDC versehen werden kann, um so eine D5 oder eine DDC integrieren zu können. Das Teil hat einen Wasserfalleffekt vom oberen Ende des zentralen Metallrohres, welchen ich bereits beschrieben habe und man kann unten mehrere einzelne LEDs einsetzen, was gar nicht mal verkehrt aussieht. Ist eben eine verhältnismäßig teure Lösung, die etwas mehr Handarbeit erfordert, aber sieht gut aus, funktioniert und erfüllt alle Anforderungen.


----------



## Richu006 (17. Dezember 2020)

Die von Alphacool kann ich nicht sehr empfehlen...

Musste innerhalb von 2 Jahren 3x die plexi "Tube" wechseln... seither steht der AGB in meiner Vitrine...

Siehe bei dem Tubes oben beim Gewinde.... immer nach so 6-8 Monaten gespalten. Ohne jegliche äussere Einflüsse


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem ist, Agb mit Sprudel- oder Wassersäuleneffekt sind sehr selten, wieso auch immer. Da hat man kaum Auswahl. Ich kenne jetzt zwar nicht sämtliche exotischen Agbs, aber für den gewünschten Effekt kommen mir nur der Eisbecher und der Aqualis in den Sinn.


----------



## ackerjule (18. Dezember 2020)

Und zu diesem Aqualis AGB + dem jeweiligen Aufsatz müsste ich denn noch eine Pumpe kaufen? Was würdet ihr da nehmen? Darf leise sein, muss aber nicht, sollte zuverlässig sein und soviel schaffen dass ich in Zukunft es nicht mehr bereue, ne 40€ Pumpe genommen zu haben und sollte zu meinem 2700X (bald 5900X) dann auch irgendwann eine 3070/6800 kühlen können. 

Ansonsten wenn der Aqualis RGB und Sprudler hat, würde mir das gefallen. 
edit: die LEDs muss ich dazu kaufen? Habe aber noch immer kein 5V 3pin Board nur den Phanteks RGB Starter Kit

Und mir stellt sich die Frage ob die Pumpe dann auch genau von AC sein muss oder ich auch von anderen marken eine D5 bzw DDc nehmen kann? 

Mir fehlt noch immer das Verständnis was zu was passt, das wurmt mich, ich wäre so der Fall, die dann Pumpe und AGB kauft aber nen Aufsatz vergisst oder irgendwo nen falschen Anschluss anklickt, menno mir fehlt die BASIS


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Dezember 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Und zu diesem Aqualis AGB + dem jeweiligen Aufsatz müsste ich denn noch eine Pumpe kaufen?


Ja. Ist eben eine teurere und kompliziertere Lösung. Deine DCP450 ist, was Preis/Leistung angeht, so ziemlich unschlagbar gewesen, normal sind eher mindestens doppelt so teure Lösungen.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr da nehmen?


Der Aqualis ist nicht gerade ein Entkopplungstraum und ich würde in der Richtung auch definitiv noch längere Schrauben und Entkopplungsgummis dazukaufen.
Grundsätzlich bin ich zwar eher ein Freund der DDC, weil diese bei gleicher Drehzahl deutlich mehr Druck erzeugt und man dadurch mehr Durchfluss bei gleicher Drehzahl hat oder aber geringere Drehzahl bei gleichem Durchfluss. Die DDC hat aber das große Problem, dass sie nicht so toll zu entkoppeln ist, da sie verhältnismäßig starke Vibrationen erzeugt. Gerade in einem zusammengebauten Aqualis könnte sich das durchaus hässlich anhören. Da wäre der Griff zur teureren D5 vermutlich besser, allein schon , weil diese selbst bei mittelmäßiger Entkopplung recht leise ist.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn der Aqualis RGB und Sprudler hat, würde mir das gefallen.
> edit: die LEDs muss ich dazu kaufen? Habe aber noch immer kein 5V 3pin Board nur den Phanteks RGB Starter Kit


Beim Aqualis kannst du nicht einfach über RGB-Strips arbeiten (also kannst du schon, gibt aber werksseitig keine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten, das Ding ist paar Jahre älter), sondern musst mit 5mm-LEDs arbeiten. Die gibts als RGB-LED, aber die Auswahl ist recht knapp, erst recht, wenn man eine fertige Lösung will. Zum selber Löten gibts die Dinger wie Sand am Meer, aber fertig gelötet mit geeignetem Anschluss nicht. 
Der modulare Aqualis ist eben keine einfache Fertiglösung, sondern erfordert etwas mehr Aufwand und handwerkliches Geschick.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Und mir stellt sich die Frage ob die Pumpe dann auch genau von AC sein muss oder ich auch von anderen marken eine D5 bzw DDc nehmen kann?


Alles, was D5 oder DDC heißt, passt in eine Halterung für eine D5 oder eben eine DDC. Sofern du keine DDC in eine Halterung für eine D5 oder umgekehrt bauen willst, wird das gehen.


----------



## ackerjule (19. Dezember 2020)

Nee dann fliegt das alles mit dem Aqualis raus, wenn das so kompliziert mit der Beleuchtung wird. Bin ja nach 1 jahr noch immer am Anfang mit Infos und Erfahrung sammeln und das würde mich überfordern. Es soll spudeln und ich möchte die RGBs steuern. Sollte dafür nicht allzu teuer werden, natürlich ist mir klar dass es mehr als meine DCp450 kosten wird.

Das ist keine Lösung für mich.
udn es sollte eben reichen, dass ich noch die Grafik mitkühlen kann, ich denke mir ich nehme zu meinem 360mm Rdiator dann noch einen weiteren dazu. Alles intern. Betonung intern.....

Dazu generell die Frage: Was muss die Pumpe denn "können" oder an was lese ich das ab, dass sie gut genug für 2 Komponenten ist?
Macht ers mir nicht so kompliziert, bitte 

Achso, und wenn da steht man soll die Lämpchen an einen 5V 3pin RGB Header schließen, kann ich da mein Phanteks Starter Set dafür nutzen oder ist das wieder alles nur für diese Marke gedacht?


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Dezember 2020)

Du könntest beim Aqualis auch einfach einen LED-Ring in der passenden Größe drumlegen. Ist zwar eine andere Art der Beleuchtung und man hat nicht die vom Boden des Agb hochleuchtenden LEDs, sondern eben einen Ring, aber würde auch gehen.
Insgesamt sind das alles um den modularen Aqualis nur paar Schrauben. Ein Grafikkartenkühler ist da meiner Meinung nach schwieriger zu montieren. Die Bedienungsanleitung gibts ja auch noch.
An sich reicht jede Pumpe ab 2m Förderhöhe für deinen Kreislauf locker aus, weniger würde auch noch gehen.


----------



## ackerjule (20. Dezember 2020)

Hmm das muss ich mir nochmal überlegen und der Heatkiller steht ja auch noch im Raum.
OK das mit der Förderhöhe merke ich mir. Und würde 2x 360mm reichen oder meinetwegen 360+480 ?
Macht es denn überhaupt jetzt schon Sinn das Gerüst zu planen obwohl ich noich keine 6800XT da habe?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2020)

2x360 dreht bei mir z.T. schon merkbar auf seit ich auf die 2080Ti gegangen bin. Geht aber ist kein großes Polster mehr. Eine 6800XT dürfte einen ähnlichen Effekt haben.


----------



## Richu006 (20. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du könntest beim Aqualis auch einfach einen LED-Ring in der passenden Größe drumlegen.


Habe ich erst such Gedacht. Aber der aqualis hat ja laut specs 80mm durchmesser?

Und ich habe kein passenden Ring mit 80mm durchmesser gefunden.

Kennst du etwas passendes?



ackerjule schrieb:


> Hmm das muss ich mir nochmal überlegen und der Heatkiller steht ja auch noch im Raum.
> OK das mit der Förderhöhe merke ich mir. Und würde 2x 360mm reichen oder meinetwegen 360+480 ?
> Macht es denn überhaupt jetzt schon Sinn das Gerüst zu planen obwohl ich noich keine 6800XT da habe?


Mehr ist immer besser... und virallem leiser.

Reichen tun auch 2x 360. Aber mit höheren Lüfter Drehzahlen


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Dezember 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Hmm das muss ich mir nochmal überlegen und der Heatkiller steht ja auch noch im Raum.


Ist eben kein Sprudler. In dem Fall könntest du auch noch zum Aquacomputer Ultitube, der einen RGB-Ring hat, greifen. 


ackerjule schrieb:


> OK das mit der Förderhöhe merke ich mir. Und würde 2x 360mm reichen oder meinetwegen 360+480 ?


Reichen natürlich, klar. Die Wassertemperatur ist aber ne andere Sache. Derzeit kühlst du einen 2700X, der nicht so viel verbraucht, mit einem 360er. Eine 6800XT schafft aber das doppelte bis dreifache an Abwärme in den Kreislauf. Steigerst du deine Radiatorfläche nicht in gleichem Maß (oder drehst die Lüfter auf), wird dein Wasser danach wärmer.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Macht es denn überhaupt jetzt schon Sinn das Gerüst zu planen obwohl ich noich keine 6800XT da habe?


Natürlich, planen kann man nie genug. Die Planung ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte, blind drauf los bauen geht oft genug in die Hose.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Habe ich erst such Gedacht. Aber der aqualis hat ja laut specs 80mm durchmesser?
> 
> Und ich habe kein passenden Ring mit 80mm durchmesser gefunden.
> 
> Kennst du etwas passendes?


Direkt aus dem Wakü-Bereich jetzt nicht, da sind die Röhren eben meist etwas schmaler. Da müsste man dann gucken, im Zweifel bastelt man sich selbst einen aus einem Stück RGB-Streifen.


----------



## ackerjule (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich frage mich ja immer noch wieso der PC abschmiert bei Wassertemperatur von 35° und wenn ich denn über 90° erreiche. Bei manchen Prime95 Einstellungen oder bei Videos konvertieren. Da lief das ja mit Luft besser. 

Tendiere aktuell zum Ultitube, da hab ich die Pumpe bei und mein RGB, wegen  dem Sprudeln hat mir Richu ja schon nen Tipp so mitgegeben. 

Ich frage nur wegen der Planung, weils ja nichtmal Kühler für ne 6800 gibt, geschweige ob ich jemals so ne Karte in die Fingerchen bekomme...  Platz ist da für 420+360 wenn ich das richtig deute.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja immer noch wieso der PC abschmiert bei Wassertemperatur von 35° und wenn ich denn über 90° erreiche. Bei manchen Prime95 Einstellungen oder bei Videos konvertieren. Da lief das ja mit Luft besser.
> 
> Tendiere aktuell zum Ultitube, da hab ich die Pumpe bei und mein RGB, wegen  dem Sprudeln hat mir Richu ja schon nen Tipp so mitgegeben.
> 
> Ich frage nur wegen der Planung, weils ja nichtmal Kühler für ne 6800 gibt, geschweige ob ich jemals so ne Karte in die Fingerchen bekomme...  Platz ist da für 420+360 wenn ich das richtig deute.


Also 35 grad Wassertemperatur sollte kein Problem sein...
Almes unter 40 grad ist im grünen Bereich. Andere gehen auch bis 45. Aber ich persönlich fühle mich bis 40grad wohl.

Wenn der Rechner da schon abschmiert dann stimmt irgend etwas nicht.

420+ 360 sollte reichen. Vorallem wenns nicht "silent" sein muss


----------



## ackerjule (22. Dezember 2020)

Werde die Fittings denn eh tauschen,(Winkel) und neues Wasser muss rein, dazu noch meinen Highflow Next einbauen, dann werd ich auch gleich die Wärmeleitpaste auswechseln. Ich bekomme ganz gute Temperaturen raus mit dem übertakteten 2700X aber bei fiesen Belastungstests dann wird er über 90° ganz plötzlich, obwohl vorher idle und Spiele alles optimal war. Naja ich berichte nach Weihnachten oder so.

Und denn schau wegen der weiteren Bestellung.
Ich habe noch nicht genau entschieden welche 6800 es wird, daher bin ich zögerlich ob ich denn auch kapiere, welcher Kühler drauf passt. Aber ihr meint 360/360 bzw 420/360 wird reichen?
Es muss nicht super mega kalt sein, darf aber halt nicht abschmieren. lautstärke relativ egal, die Lüfter dürfen Karussel spielen. tendiere aktuell dann zum Ultitube mit RGB und vielleicht den besagten Deckel.

Melde mich nach den ganzen Feiertagen, muss viel arbeiten *kotz*
Danke für eure Hilfen und passt auf euch auf


----------



## Viking30k (23. Dezember 2020)

Sorry wenn ich mich hier einklinke aber mich würde interessieren ob es mit dem ultitube möglich ist einen Sprudeleffekt zu bekommen und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

@Viking30k 
Einem offiziellem Sprudeleffekt gibt es nicht. Aber es gibt zum ultilube ein Deckel mit Anschlüssen oben.

Wenn man den Rücklauf da rein führt ohne ein röhrchen unten dran, wird das rücklaufende Wasser also von oben herein "plätschern" je nachdem mit viel Durchfluss und wie hoch der Wasserstand ist. Kann man da Sicher ein Sprudeleffekt oder zumindest eine Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche generieren...

Denke wegen Luftblasen braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen. Der Filter im Boden hält die zimlich gut ab.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Dezember 2020)

Das wird nichts. Das Röhrchen im Multiport ist nach unten hin offen und hat (anders als der Eisbecher von Alphacool) kein "Prallblech" mit seitlichen Schlitzen, um das Wasser zur Seite zu leiten. Du wirst also nur den selben Effekt wie beim Heatkillertube mit Multiport haben, nämlich, dass du nichts siehst. Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche wirst du nur sehen, wenn eine stärkere Strömung parallel zur Wasseroberfläche nur knapp darunter verläuft oder wenn du eine Strömung gegen die Wasseroberfläche lenkst. Beides mit dem Ultitube ab Werk nicht möglich.
Man kann das Steigröhrchen zwar umbasteln, aber das wird höchstwahrscheinlich in die Hose gehen.

Edit:
@ackerjule , was das Thema Aqualis und RGB angeht, ich habe eben von @Viking30k (danke dafür) den Hinweis erhalten, dass es einen RGBpx-Ring von Aquacomputer für den Aqualis gibt. Der braucht natürlich ein entsprechendes RGBpx-Gerät, um angesteuert zu werden, aber wäre die Lösung, um den Wunsch nach einem guten, RGB-beleuchteten Sprudler zu erfüllen.


----------



## Viking30k (23. Dezember 2020)

Ja ich werde das auch so kaufen xd also den aqualis mit dem Ring 

Habe ich gerade heute gefunden den Ring da ich auch wieder eine wakü Plane mit Sprudeleffekt


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das wird nichts. Das Röhrchen im Multiport ist nach unten hin offen und hat (anders als der Eisbecher von Alphacool) kein "Prallblech" mit seitlichen Schlitzen, um das Wasser zur Seite zu leiten. Du wirst also nur den selben Effekt wie beim Heatkillertube mit Multiport haben, nämlich, dass du nichts siehst. Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche wirst du nur sehen, wenn eine stärkere Strömung parallel zur Wasseroberfläche nur knapp darunter verläuft oder wenn du eine Strömung gegen die Wasseroberfläche lenkst. Beides mit dem Ultitube ab Werk nicht möglich.
> Man kann das Steigröhrchen zwar umbasteln, aber das wird höchstwahrscheinlich in die Hose gehen.


Ja ich weis, dass es nicht wie der Alphacool wird... wo das Wasser so seitlich rausspritzt.

Aber wieso sollte man da nichts sehen? wenn du das Steigröhrchen komplett enrfernst, fällt doch das Wasser von oben herab in den AGB... das sieht man Garantiert. Wasser das von oben herab fällt muss man ja sehen, es wird sich wohl kaum herunter Teleportieren^^

Schon klar wenn du das Steigröhrchen nutzt, und dies unter die Wasseroberfläche kommt dann sieht man nix mehr.

Aber wenn es ein passenden RGB Ring von Aquacomputer gibt für den Aqualis wäre das natürlich die noch schickere Variante. RGBpx Geräte kann man direkt an die D5 Next anschliessen.  ist ja beim Ultilube genau das selbe. ist auch ein RGBpx Ring


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Dezember 2020)

So Steigröhrchen haben schon ihren Sinn, die werden nicht ohne Grund verbaut. Einerseits gelangt so im ausgeschalteten Zustand keine Luft in höher gelegene Teile des Kreislaufs, andererseits fällt das Wasser nicht unkontrolliert hinunter. 
Sowohl der Wasserfalleffekt des Aqualis als auch der Effekt des Eisbechers sind auch eine kontrollierte Wasserführung ausgelegt, entsprechend plätschert es nicht wild herum. Genau das passiert aber, wenn kein Steigröhrchen verbaut ist, das Wasser fällt unkontrolliert auf die Wasseroberfläche des Agbs und es plätschert wie sonst noch was.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> So Steigröhrchen haben schon ihren Sinn, die werden nicht ohne Grund verbaut. Einerseits gelangt so im ausgeschalteten Zustand keine Luft in höher gelegene Teile des Kreislaufs, andererseits fällt das Wasser nicht unkontrolliert hinunter.
> Sowohl der Wasserfalleffekt des Aqualis als auch der Effekt des Eisbechers sind auch eine kontrollierte Wasserführung ausgelegt, entsprechend plätschert es nicht wild herum. Genau das passiert aber, wenn kein Steigröhrchen verbaut ist, das Wasser fällt unkontrolliert auf die Wasseroberfläche des Agbs und es plätschert wie sonst noch was.


Luft... sollte eigebtlich kein Problem sein... ist ja ein geschlossener Kreislauf. Wenn alles divht ist, wird da keine Luft in andere Teile gelangen.

Und ja unkontrolliert und wild "plätschern" wird es. 
Aber Juli mag es ja gerne "Sprudelnd" und das würde es sicher tun. 

Denke wenn man die Fallhöhe nicht zu hoch macht, wäre das nicht zu extrem

Ansonsten könnte man evtl ein Steigrohr von alphacool umfunktionieren. Weis nicht wie die durchmesser sich unterscheiden


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Dezember 2020)

Nun, es gelangt eben Luft aus dem Agb in den oberen Teil des Kreislaufs. Auch wenn es das Optimum wäre, der Agb ist in der Praxis ja nahezu nie der oberste Teil des Kreislaufs, entsprechend kann immer Luft weiter nach oben gelangen. Klar, das kann man mit der richtigen Schlauch-/Rohrführung umgehen, aber ob das dann auch wirklich schön ist, ist ne andere Frage.
Das Steigrohr von Alphacool sollte sogar passen, das Problem ist aber, dass man von oben kommend die Wasseroberfläche sehr genau treffen muss und auch dann nur etwas Bewegung an der Oberfläche hat. Ist die Wasseroberfläche zu tief, ist das Steigrohr von oben nutzlos, ist sie zu hoch, sieht man nix.
Wirklich sinnvoll sind Sprudler daher nur, wenn das Wasser in einem Röhrchen von unten aufsteigt und über der Wasseroberfläche kontrolliert freigesetzt wird. Dann ist das alles auch schön leise und man hört nichts vom Sprudeleffekt.


----------



## ackerjule (23. Dezember 2020)

Klar mir wäre es am liebsten wenn das Wasser von unten hochkommt, dann oben heraus sprudelt und wie gesagt, es darf ruhig plätschern, muss nicht leise sein, würde mir auch einen dicken radiator kaufen auch wenn Lüfter mehr drehen müssten. Das ist mir echt egal. Hab den Ton denn eh so laut dass ich nix höre, sondern nur bewundernd daneben sitzen möchte.

Diese RGBpx Lichterchen passen denn wohl auch nicht an einen normalen 3pin mainboard Anschluss (was ich nichtmal habe) und wohl auch nicht an meinen neuen Phanteks Starterset/kit mit aRGB oder? Müsste also wieder was neues kaufen um die LEDs steuern zu können? Das nervt, für jeden Anschluss eines Herstellers wieder neues Steuergerät.






						PHANTEKS Digital-RGB Starter Kit inkl. Controller und 2x LED-Strip
					

D-RGB Starter-Set mit 2x 40cm D-RGB LED-Strips, inkl. RGB Controller für digital adressierbare RGB-LEDs, bis zu 9 D-RGB-Komponenten via Daisy Chain, Synchronisation mit kompatiblen Mainboards möglich, inklusive kabelgebundener Fernbedienung




					www.caseking.de
				




Also was empfhielt ihr denn nun als Warenkorb, ich blicke da nicht mehr durch,. welche variante nun was kann und was ich noch dazu kaufen müsste. Woltle ja eigentlich nur die Fittings wechseln hihi.

edit: bzw welche genaue Pumpe denn für Aqualis? Oder such ich mir rigendeine D5 aus? Egal welcher hersteller? Dazu dann der Aufsatz udn das besagte LED band. Dann fehlt noch die Steuerung dazu? Ich kann echt nicht die RGBs mischen???


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Klar mir wäre es am liebsten wenn das Wasser von unten hochkommt, dann oben heraus sprudelt und wie gesagt, es darf ruhig plätschern, muss nicht leise sein, würde mir auch einen dicken radiator kaufen auch wenn Lüfter mehr drehen müssten. Das ist mir echt egal. Hab den Ton denn eh so laut dass ich nix höre, sondern nur bewundernd daneben sitzen möchte.
> 
> Diese RGBpx Lichterchen passen denn wohl auch nicht an einen normalen 3pin mainboard Anschluss (was ich nichtmal habe) und wohl auch nicht an meinen neuen Phanteks Starterset/kit mit aRGB oder? Müsste also wieder was neues kaufen um die LEDs steuern zu können? Das nervt, für jeden Anschluss eines Herstellers wieder neues Steuergerät.
> 
> ...


Also den Aqualis kenne ich selber auch nicht. Da schreiben besser Leute wie Sinusspass, welche das Ding besser kennen als ich.

zum RGBpx:
Option 1:
RGBpx ist kompatibel mit dem Standard 3 Pin Anschluss. Du benötigst einfach ein Adapter




__





						RGBpx Adapter zum Anschluss von RGBpx-Komponenten an Mainboardanschluss
					

RGBpx Adapter zum Anschluss von RGBpx-Komponenten an Mainboardanschluss: Adapter zum Anschluss von RGBpx-Komponenten an einen "Addressable LED" Mainboardanschluss. Dieser Adapter eignet sich für viele Mainboards und Steuerungen fremder Anbieter für adressierbaren RGB-LEDs, um RGBpx-Komponenten...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




damit kannst du den RGBpx Ring an ein ganz normalen 3 Pin Header vom Mainboard anschliessen.

Option 2:
du kaufst eine d5 Next... da kannst du den Ring auch direkt anschliessen. die D5 Next hat einen RGBpx Ausgang

Option 3:
Da du sowieso noch kein Mainboard hast mit einem 3 Pin Anschluss, könntest du evtl.
ein Farbwerk 360 dazu kaufen. Das erfüllt alle Wünsche was es für jegliches RGB Gedöns so braucht.





						farbwerk 360
					

farbwerk 360: Das "farbwerk 360" ist ein leistungsfähiger RGB-Effektcontroller zur Steuerung von bis zu 360 adressierbaren LEDs, kompatibel zur Aqua Computer RGBpx-Produktlinie. RGBpx-Controller für bis zu 360 adressierbare LEDs Jeder der vier RGBpx-Kanäle des farbwerk 360 kann 90 adressierbare...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Dein Phanteks Ding fährt meines Wissens eine eigene Schiene... Phanteks hat einen anderen Stecker, als alle anderen Benutzen, zumindest sieht es auf Bildern so aus. Das wird also nicht passen.


----------



## ackerjule (23. Dezember 2020)

Leider hab ich mir das schon so gedacht, dass das dann wieder nicht zusammen passt.
Und wenn ich den RGBpx Ring der an den Aqualis soll einfach mit dem High Flow Next verbinde?
Dann brauch ich trotzdem wieder was zum Steuern? Weil ich dachte dass ich den Sensor dann mit USb am Board anschließe, und dann mit Software steuern kann. Oder komme ich echt nicht um ein eigenes AC Modul drumherum? OK mit Phanteks ist das schade, aber das leg ich mir schon irgendwie noch woanders rum.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Und wenn ich den RGBpx Ring der an den Aqualis soll einfach mit dem High Flow Next verbinde?
> Dann brauch ich trotzdem wieder was zum Steuern? Weil ich dachte dass ich den Sensor dann mit USb am Board anschließe, und dann mit Software steuern kann. Oder komme ich echt nicht um ein eigenes AC Modul drumherum? OK mit Phanteks ist das schade, aber das leg ich mir schon irgendwie noch woanders rum.


habe eben schnell geschaut... der High Flow next hat ebenfalls ein RGBpx Ausgang... sollte also auch funkitonieren wenn du den Ring da anschliesst.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Dezember 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Also was empfhielt ihr denn nun als Warenkorb, ich blicke da nicht mehr durch,. welche variante nun was kann und was ich noch dazu kaufen müsste. Woltle ja eigentlich nur die Fittings wechseln hihi.
> 
> edit: bzw welche genaue Pumpe denn für Aqualis? Oder such ich mir rigendeine D5 aus? Egal welcher hersteller? Dazu dann der Aufsatz udn das besagte LED band. Dann fehlt noch die Steuerung dazu? Ich kann echt nicht die RGBs mischen???


Dann machst du das so:
Aqualis Basis
D5-Pumpenadapter
D5 Pwm
RGB-Ring
Du musst die Teile nur selbst zusammensetzen, dann sollte das alle Wünsche erfüllen. Und die Anleitung genau lesen.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Und wenn ich den RGBpx Ring der an den Aqualis soll einfach mit dem High Flow Next verbinde?


Ich bin nicht der größte RGB-Typ und blicke bei den ganzen verschiedenen Steckern nicht so durch, wie ich es gern hätte, aber der High Flow Next besitzt einen RGBpx-Ausgang, wodurch sich der Ring für den Aqualis direkt daran anschließen lässt.


----------



## ackerjule (24. Dezember 2020)

Danke!
und Farbwerk brauch ich dann nicht, weil ich den RGB Ring an den Durchflusssensor anschließe, und diesen wiederum mit USB ans Board, ja?
Und kann ich meinen CPu Block behalten von Seite 1, oder gibts da jetzt noch passenderes für mich, Nickel oder so? 
Die Fittings nehm ich dann von der vorherigen Seite. 
Ach und einen 360/420 radi brauch ich noch, da weiß ich nicht was ich nehmen soll.
Dann sollte das endlich passen ^^
Werde den PC aber so lassen, ich bau ganz neu auf.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Dezember 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> und Farbwerk brauch ich dann nicht, weil ich den RGB Ring an den Durchflusssensor anschließe, und diesen wiederum mit USB ans Board, ja?


Ja. Achte nur darauf ob das mit 50cm Länge beiliegende RGBpx Anschlusskabel vom Ring zum DFM lang genug ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Dezember 2020)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Und kann ich meinen CPu Block behalten von Seite 1, oder gibts da jetzt noch passenderes für mich, Nickel oder so?


Du hast doch nen Heatkiller, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, also passt doch. Klar kannst du dir auch einen anderen kaufen, zwischen den Kühlern gibt es keine weltbewegenden Unterschiede und der Heatkiller ist für sich genommen bereits am oberen Ende der Kühlleistung. Am Ende ist es weitgehend Optik, welchen Kühler man nimmt. Natürlich unterscheiden sich die Hersteller noch bei Verarbeitungsqualität, Service und Langzeitsupport.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Ach und einen 360/420 radi brauch ich noch, da weiß ich nicht was ich nehmen soll.


HwLabs LS oder GTS-Reihe. Gibts in den entsprechenden Größen bei highflow.nl. Corsair-Radiatoren sind übrigens auch HwLabs, nur mit einem Corsair-Aufkleber drauf, wenn man die für einen guten Preis bekommt, kann man auch die nehmen.
Alternativ auch einen Alphacool Radiator, die sind auch nicht verkehrt, müssen aber vorher gespült werden.


----------



## Richu006 (24. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dann machst du das so:
> Aqualis Basis
> D5-Pumpenadapter
> D5 Pwm
> ...


nimmt doch Form an! Der 80mm RGB Ring ist ja mal richtig nice!

Ich bin was RGB angeht einigermassen "up  do Date"... bei meinem Rechner leuchtet ja auch einfach alles!^^ hab mich da zimlich rein gefuxt vor ca 3 Monaten.

Ich habe auch RGBpx und "Standard" 3 Pin Mainboard Anschlüsse gemischt, mit den passenden Übergangssteckern von Aquacomputer, Das funktioniert zumindest auf meinem Board alles Problemlos. 

den High Flow Sensor kenne ich allerdings nicht. der RGBpx Anschluss ist aber sicherlich wie bei der D5 Next und der funktioniert wunderbar... 
die Aquasuite bietet auch wirklich viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für den ganzen RGB Leuchtkram. Viel mehr als die Software von den meisten Mainboard Herstellern.

Wenn du allerdings noch 12Volt RGB Sachen am Mainboard angeschlossen hast, musst du dabei bedenken, dass du alles was am Mainboard angeschlossen ist, dann nicht Synchronisieren kannst, mit dem RGBpx Ring

Wenn du also noch mehr leuchtende Sachen im Rechner hast, und am Ende alles mit EINER Software "Synchroniseren" und Steuern möchtest, wäre es trotzdem sinnvoll noch ein Farbwerk zu kaufen, und dann alle RGB Sachen da anzuschliessen. Dann kannst du alles über die Aquasuite Steuern, und brauchst nicht verschiedene Software für die verschiedenen RGB komponente.


----------



## ackerjule (24. Dezember 2020)

Ja ich weiß dass ich mit dem Mainboard nicht weit komme.
Daher habe ich aktuell nur rot-weiße Optik, was mir zwar gefällt, weil es eben grade dezent ist,
aber hätte auch mal Lust auf was wilderes. Das ist alles 4pin 12V

Dann habe ich mit dem Phanteks rumgespielt, war toll, adressierbar und Regenbogen, für mich eine ganz neue Welt. Bilder waren auf der vorherigen Seite mit Waserkühlung oder gluabe auch auf der ersten.

Aber nun muss ich eben schauen, ob ich wirklich noch das Farbwerk kaufe, ich glaube eher nicht, weil ich einfach wie Tekkla bestätigt, das RGB Band über die Pumpe bzw HighFlow Sensor laufen lassen möchte, mit USB verbinden und über die Aquasuite denn steuern. Das schaffe ich schon denke ich.

Und dann überlege ich mir, wie weit ich das von Phanteks noch steure, aktuell über Fernbedienung, äh naja mit Kabel halt, denn das Board kann ja nix.

EKW Supremecy Classic ist mein CPu Block, nicht der Heatkilkler, Sinusspass.
So nun meld ich mich aber ab und berichte im Januar was nun draus geworden ist.

Muss ja denn eh nochmal alles öffnen für die 6800/XT
Frohe Weihnacht und danke für all die Hilfe


----------



## DaPopCOH (24. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, Agb mit Sprudel- oder Wassersäuleneffekt sind sehr selten, wieso auch immer.



weil das sprudeln nicht nur lustig plätschert, sondern auch luftbläschen erzeugt.
das sind 2 dinge, die man eigentlich nicht haben will.
ich hatte mal den alphacool. sieht nett aus, aber das plätschern und die luftbläschen gingen mit irgendwann einfach auf die nerven.


----------



## Skajaquada (25. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe in drei Rechnern die Eisbecher mit Steigröhrchen verbaut und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Es kommt halt auch auf den Druck der Pumpe an, ob durch das Sprudeln Luft in den Kreislauf gelangt, oder es laut plätschert.
Und der Wasserstand muss auch passend angeglichen werden, um den Effekt anständig zu nutzen.
Meine Frau mag es auch sprudelnd, hab mal schnell ein Photo vom Rechner gemacht...


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> weil das sprudeln nicht nur lustig plätschert, sondern auch luftbläschen erzeugt.
> das sind 2 dinge, die man eigentlich nicht haben will.


Da kommts aber arg auf den Durchfluss an. Über das Plätschern kann man sicher diskutieren, ich hätte wenig dagegen, aber irgendwie will der Aqualis nicht plätschern und mein alter Eisbecher wollte auch nicht.
Bei Blasen gebe ich dir recht, wenn die sich nicht wieder im Agb absetzen, ist das Mist. Vom Eisbecher hatte ich aber kaum Bläschen in Erinnerung und der Aqualis ist ziemlich hoch und hat unten ein Prallblech. Da kann man den Bläschen beim Aufsteigen zusehen, bei mir hat sich noch keins in den Kreislauf verirrt.


----------



## Viking30k (26. Januar 2021)

Ich habe es mal geschafft das es im AGB sprudelt und fast oben raus gespritzt hat mit 2 Pumpen und Mini Kreislauf möglich 

Ich habe dazu nur die Pumpen und AGB angeschlossen

Ich werde die Tage Mal ein Video machen mit dem Aqualis xt 880 und hier posten da mir die Idee mit dem sprudeln gefällt möchte ich das mal testen.


----------



## Viking30k (28. Januar 2021)

Habe hier mal den Aqualis xt 880 im Test loop laufen der sprudelt richtig stark aber ich habe auch nur die Pumpe angeschlossen und kaum Widerstand 

Außerdem habe ich den aqualis gebraucht gekauft und der ist in einem miesen Zustand 

Da fehlt einiges auch der Luftabscheider fehlt der soll ja  verhindern das die Luftblasen wieder zur Pumpe gelangen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRIuwmJm6PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ackerjule (23. April 2021)

Soo, nach fast 3-monatiger Pause will ich wieder werkeln. Neue Radis, später noch die Aqualis Pumpe siehe januar, und vor allem will ich Rohre testen, oha.

===================
1)
In meinem Fractal Design Meshify S2 white TG sollen neue Radis rein








						Meshify S2 Tempered Glass
					






					www.fractal-design.com
				




--< da bei download Bedienungsnaltung, seite 21/22 steht alles zu Wasser.

Oben:
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper V2 420mm
Vorne:
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper V2 280mm

// laut Anleitung geht auch 360+360 und wohl hinten noch 120 (???) Was soll ich da nehmen?

An Lüftern brauche ich also entweder
6x 140mm (5 radi + 1 hinten so)
oder
7x 120mm (alle 7 Radi)

Anforderungen:
4pin PWM da ich 8 Plätze am kommenden AC Octo Steuergerät habe
wenns geht weiße Farbe (Rahmen) will das schwarz-weiß behalten, wenns geht
Leistung steht im Vordergrund, leise dürfen sie sein, aber Nebensache

===============================
2)
Diesmal kommen Rohre dran, da wurde ich schon beraten, suche mir selbst was raus, außer ihr habt nette Ideen.
Pumpe etc wie im Januar besprochen, siehe oben, außer da tut sich noch was.
======
3)
Und gibts einen Y-Adapter für dieses AC RGBpx Zeug? Und irgendein Highlight suche ich noch, habe aktuell LED Ringe für um die Rohre im Auge. So irgendwas tolles.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> laut Anleitung geht auch 360+360 und wohl hinten noch 120 (???) Was soll ich da nehmen?


Ich würde sagen, 2x360 ist da eigentlich sinnvoller. Es ist auf dem Papier zwar weniger Fläche, aber der zusätzliche Hecklüfter gleicht das aus. Vor allem kommt man so noch vernünftig an das Board und ist nicht beim RAM in der Höhe eingeschränkt.


ackerjule schrieb:


> wenns geht weiße Farbe (Rahmen) will das schwarz-weiß behalten, wenns geht
> Leistung steht im Vordergrund, leise dürfen sie sein, aber Nebensache


Arctic P12 Pwm gibts auch in weiß. Du kannst aber auch die Lüfter schwarz lassen und einfach weiße Radiatoren nehmen.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Und gibts einen Y-Adapter für dieses AC RGBpx Zeug?


Ich bin ja immer noch für Quadro+Farbwerk 360.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Und irgendein Highlight suche ich noch, habe aktuell LED Ringe für um die Rohre im Auge. So irgendwas tolles.


Wäre eigentlich zu viel Beleuchtung, würde ich sagen. Mit Kühlern und Agb leuchtet doch schon ne ganze Menge.
Eventuell wären weiße LED-Streifen an den Seiten noch ganz sinnvoll. Die machen bei mir ordentlich was her.


----------



## ackerjule (23. April 2021)

1. Meinst du jetzt 2x 360 und hinten nur ein Lüfter oder nochmal 120 Radiator? Ja laut Papier hätte ich mehr Fläche bei der 420+280 Variante, oder? Hätte ich so genommen. hmm.

2. Was hälst du denn generell von den radis die ich im Auge habe? P12 wird gekauft, das sind doch die ganz billigen, gell?

3. Ja habs eben gelesen, wenns doch nur ein RGBpx Y-kabel geben würde. Oder Juli ist wieder mal überfordert ^^

4. Habe ja aktuell (Bilder glaube Vorseite) alles in schwarzweiß an hardware und dann mit Wasser rote Akzente gesetzt. beleuchtet wird in weiß. Auch wenn ich noch den Phanteks Rainbow Effekt habe, aber das war zu bunt.

Aber irgendwas fehlt doch wieder noch oder? Gibts nicht ein Hingucker Durchfluss Rädchen, oder keine Ahnung.....  Distroplate., hmm nee hat jeder.... ach weiß auch nicht


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2021)

1. Ich würde den hinteren Radi lassen. Bei dem Aufbau ohne Heckradi kannst du alle Radis mit Frischluft versorgen und wirst die Abluft auch ordentlich los. Btw. passt hinten auch ein 140er. 
2. Die Nexxos sind völlig ok, müssen aber gespült werden.


----------



## ackerjule (23. April 2021)

Dann würde ich also oben 360mm nehmen, vorne ebenfalls 360mm und hinten 120/140mm.
Ist das so abgesegnet? Dazu kaufe ich mir PETG Röhren, paar Alphacool Anschlüsse. Diesmal dieses Durchflussrädchen. Über den Aqualis mit RGB hatten wir gesprochen. Passt das noch?

Und wegen der ganzen Farbgebung mache ich mir dann Gedanken, habe aktuell giftiges rot/grün im Auge. Muss mir das farbwerk wohl nochmal anschauen, wenn du meinst das ist besser mit Quattro + Verteilern.

Dir ist aber klar dass ich dann in 2 Wochen frage, wie die Reihenfolge mit 3 Radis wäre, und dann soll ja noch eine 6800XT dazu kommen, das gibt Fragen, ich warne nur schonmal vor, mein lieber Sinus *g*


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Dann würde ich also oben 360mm nehmen, vorne ebenfalls 360mm und hinten 120/140mm.


Keinen Heckradi!


ackerjule schrieb:


> Ist das so abgesegnet? Dazu kaufe ich mir PETG Röhren, paar Alphacool Anschlüsse. Diesmal dieses Durchflussrädchen. Über den Aqualis mit RGB hatten wir gesprochen. Passt das noch?


Ich würde ja eher Acryl nehmen. Sieht besser aus, ist auch nicht wirklich schwerer zu verarbeiten.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Und wegen der ganzen Farbgebung mache ich mir dann Gedanken, habe aktuell giftiges rot/grün im Auge.


Bloß kein Pastel und keine Flüssigkeiten von wem anders als Aquacomputer.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Muss mir das farbwerk wohl nochmal anschauen, wenn du meinst das ist besser mit Quattro + Verteilern.


Also gegen einen Quattro hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden, aber im PC wäre ein Quadro besser.  


ackerjule schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar dass ich dann in 2 Wochen frage, wie die Reihenfolge mit 3 Radis wäre, und dann soll ja noch eine 6800XT dazu kommen, das gibt Fragen, ich warne nur schonmal vor, mein lieber Sinus *g*


Ich sag dir dann immer noch, dass du bei zwei bleiben und eine Reihenfolge nutzen sollst, die vernünftig ausschaut, denn das ist ja der einzige Sinn und Zweck deiner Wakü.


----------



## ackerjule (23. April 2021)

1.) Kann ich denn mit 2x 360mm auch etwas übertakten, egal ob 2700X oder 5900X ?
Die 6800XT soll eigentlich dann nur mit einem Eisblock Aurora bestückt werden.

2.) Achja, und vorne frische Luft reinpushen und oben warme Luft rauspullen? Oder oben pushen? Oder ist es egal ob der Radi jeweils am Gehäuse ist oder die jeweils 3 Lüfter? Also Push oder Pull.

3.) Brauche ich weiteres Dämmzeug, Schrauben, oder ist entweder bei Lüftern bzw beim Radiator alles jeweils dabei? Zumindest lange Schrauben.

Danke für deine Zeit heute für mich. ^^

=======
edit`s:

4.) Mal was anderes: Brauch ich irgendwelche O Ringe oder sonstwas für die ganzen Anschlüsse bei Röhren? Oder wenn ich einen Temp Sensor noch zwischendrehe, müssen dort überall Ringe rein?

5.) Habe noch einen Temp Sensor genommen für Quadro, einen Durchflussanzeiger rund von alphacool und bei der D5 Pumpe steht dabei mit Tachosignal..... ähm ist da also ein Sensor drin, oder wie? Liest das die Quadro aus? Brauch ich da ein Kabel? So langsam verliere ich den Überblick was noch alles an Kleinkram hermuss, sorry. Denke das tachosignal liest nur aus, oder? 

6.) Und den Durchfluss lasse ich denn doch nicht messen, NEXT ist mir zuviel da reicht doch so ein Rädchen sicher aus, damit ich beruhigt bin, oder?

7.) Und abschließend was wegen Quadro+Farbwerk: Wenn ich jetzt noch nen neuen CPU Kühler kaufen würde, dann kann ich den ja wieder nicht ranmachen, oder gibts sowas wie nen Adapter von aRGB auf RGBpx?

Sooo, nun aber gut für heute, Nacken tut weh und Kopf raucht. Vielen Lieben Dank, morgen mach ich auch mal die Liste fertig. ohje


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

1. Bei beiden Prozessoren kann man sich OC sparen. Der Boost erledigt das. Beim 2700x mag das noch gerade so was bringen, aber beim 5900x ist es endgültig sinnlos.
2. Nö, du machst all-in. Alle Radiatorlüfter einblasend und hinten raus. 
3. Üblicherweise ist alles dabei.
4. Nein, die sind bei den Anschlüssen dabei.
5.Was für einen Tempsensor? Da gibts paar Unterschiede. Durchflussanzeiger sind keine Sensoren. Du siehst nur, dass da Durchfluss ist, weil sich das Rädchen dreht (oder nicht). Tachosignal ist das Signal, was dafür sorgt, dass dir ne Drehzahl angezeigt wird. Das wird über jeden Lüfteranschluss ausgelesen.
6. Messen kannst du ihn sowieso nur mit einem Sensor und das kann weder so ein optisches Drehrädchen noch die Next.
7. Das Farbwerk 360 hat ja genug Anschlüsse.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2021)

Bezüglich RGBs gibt es auch Spitter.
Musst nur darauf achten, dass du immer D-RGBs verwendest.




__





						EK Water Blocks EK-D-RGB 6-Fach D-RGB Splitterkabel
					

Splitterkabel von EK Water Blocks, für bis zu sechs 3-Pin-RGB-LED-Produkte, hohe Kompatibilität mit Mainboards, 30 cm Länge




					www.caseking.de
				




Oder als Hub:


			https://www.amazon.de/Jiamins-Convenient-Splitter-Netzteil-Gigabyte/dp/B08NVJZH5S/ref=asc_df_B08NVJZH5S/?
		


Kannst auch 4-Pin als Spitter nehmen, musst aber den dritten Pin dann deaktivieren und darauf achten, dass der erste Pin immer richtig eingesteckt wird.

Natürlich kannst du dann alles, was daran angeschlossen wird nur identisch ansteuern.


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

alles klar danke für die Antworten soweit alles verstanden bis auf

2. soll ich wirklich nur diesen einen Lüfter hinten nehmen um die warme Luft rauszubekommen? Ich dachte jetzt 3x vorne rein, und 3x oben raus+hinten?
Und ist es dabei egal ob ich die Lüfter ans Case mache ich dann die Radis davor, also dass sie blasen, oder soll ich erst die Radis hinsetzen und die Lüfter sollen jeweils reinziehen? Das wird am Ende ja wohl eh nur 2-3° bringen denke ich, oder?

und 5.) genau das Rädchen zeigt mir nur an dass was fließt, deswegen muss ich da nicht noch was auslesen, oder sollte man noch irgendwie den Strom lesen lassen?`Aber die Temperatur muss ich doch vom Wasser auslesen, dazu wollte ich einen Sensor kaufen und den dann an Quadro schicken lassen.

((7. auf meinem Bild vom quadro war nur 4x RGBpx zu sehen gar kein aRGB, komisch))








						Aqua Computer farbwerk 360 ab € 49,79 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Aqua Computer farbwerk 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Beleuchtung, LED-Streifen, LED Controller • Bestehend aus: 1x Controller (farbwerk 360), 2x LED-Stre… ✔ Case-Modding ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Ich poste morgen spätestens mal nen Warenkorb.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> 2. soll ich wirklich nur diesen einen Lüfter hinten nehmen um die warme Luft rauszubekommen? Ich dachte jetzt 3x vorne rein, und 3x oben raus+hinten?


Das kommt immer aufs Gehäuse an. An sich geht beides, aber in dem Gehäuse würde ich auf all-in gehen. Der 140er hinten reicht.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Und ist es dabei egal ob ich die Lüfter ans Case mache ich dann die Radis davor, also dass sie blasen, oder soll ich erst die Radis hinsetzen und die Lüfter sollen jeweils reinziehen? Das wird am Ende ja wohl eh nur 2-3° bringen denke ich, oder?


Der Unterschied ist recht gering. Push ist zwar immer besser als Pull, aber so viel macht das nicht aus. Lüfter von hinten sehen halt hässlich aus.


ackerjule schrieb:


> und 5.) genau das Rädchen zeigt mir nur an dass was fließt, deswegen muss ich da nicht noch was auslesen, oder sollte man noch irgendwie den Strom lesen lassen?


Tja, das ist immer so eine Sache. Klar ist ein echter Durchflussmesser sinnvoller, aber brauchen... meistens nein. Die ganze Sensorik ist aber sehr hilfreich, um die Werte des Kreislaufs zu prüfen. Da weiß man quasi sofort, ob was nicht stimmt.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Aber die Temperatur muss ich doch vom Wasser auslesen, dazu wollte ich einen Sensor kaufen und den dann an Quadro schicken lassen.


Da nimmst du so einen.


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

ok
ok
ok
ok
den hab ich rausgesucht, genau

Jetzt noch alles an Fittings (siehe PN) Acryl 13/10mm und ich lasse das biegen.
Also ich werde paar biegen so zum Üben aber ich möchte alles mit 90° Winkeln versehen.
Eisrohr oder was nimmt man da an Röhre? Und Fitting auch alphacool, barrows, EKWB wie bei Schläuchen von Marker her?

Wie gesagt wenn das mit dem Quadro ja so gut geht würde ich den alten EKWB Supremacy Classic austauschen und nen aRGB AM4 CPU Block nochmal nehmen. Aurora XPX würde mir gefallen?

Dann hab ichs endlich, oh man *ggg*


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2021)

Für den Farbwerk brauchst du ggf. noch Adapter.




__





						RGBpx Adapter für Komponenten mit Mainboardanschluss
					

RGBpx Adapter für Komponenten mit Mainboardanschluss: Adapter zum Anschluss von Drittanbieter-Komponenten mit Mainboardanschluss an einen RGBpx-Ausgang. Dieser Adapter eignet sich für viele Komponenten (beispielsweise Lüfter) fremder Anbieter mit adressierbaren RGB-LEDs, die mit einem passenden...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				







__





						RGBpx Adapter zum Anschluss von RGBpx-Komponenten an Mainboardanschluss
					

RGBpx Adapter zum Anschluss von RGBpx-Komponenten an Mainboardanschluss: Adapter zum Anschluss von RGBpx-Komponenten an einen "Addressable LED" Mainboardanschluss. Dieser Adapter eignet sich für viele Mainboards und Steuerungen fremder Anbieter für adressierbaren RGB-LEDs, um RGBpx-Komponenten...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Gibt auch Splitter von AC und auch Verlängerungskabeln.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Also ich werde paar biegen so zum Üben aber ich möchte alles mit 90° Winkeln versehen.


Ich hab ja gesagt, dass das teuer wird. Und etwas instabiler.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Eisrohr oder was nimmt man da an Röhre?


Nö, Hb Holzmaus. Ich hab in 16/12 schon an die 30m von dem Zeug in den letzten 1,5 Jahren verarbeitet. Probleme gabs nie.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Und Fitting auch alphacool, barrows, EKWB wie bei Schläuchen von Marker her?


Steht in der letzten PN.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Aurora XPX würde mir gefallen?


Kann man nehmen.


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

Alles klar, Infos verstanden und shopping geht weiter.
Aber bei der Röhre würde ich gerne was nehmen was bei aquaTuning vorliegt.

@IICARUS: Wieso denn fürs Mainboard? Dachte ich schließe alle Lüfter, LEDs, an den Quadro, Farbwerk an und dann mit USB ans Board intern?


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2021)

Ja, weil manche RGBs die nicht von AC kommen, einen anderen Stecker haben.
Vom Mainboard habe ich auch nichts geschrieben.

Zum Beispiel von deinem CPU-Kühler was du dir kaufen möchtest ist der Standardstecker drauf mit den 3-Pins und der passt nicht direkt auf dem Farbwerk drauf. Hier musst du dann solch ein Adapter zwischen stecken und nach solch ein Adapter kannst dann auch solch ein D-RGB Splitter anschließen und noch andere D-RGBs mit anschließen.

An den Farbwerk, Quadro usw. kannst nur RGBs direkt anschließen die auch von AC hergestellt und verkauft werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guck Guck.
Das passt schon.


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

Hmm doch. Da steht doch Mainboardanschluss dabei....... aber wenn das als Adapter für aRGB zu RGBpx sein soll ok.

Und Sinus hat mir ein Bild...... oh sehe grade, da isses.....

Suche mir grade diese Bykski oder Barrow Fittings raus was Sinus für 12mm oder 14mm meinte.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Guck Guck.
> Das passt schon.


Bei diesem schon, eingestellt wurde aber vorhin per Link dieser hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://geizhals.de/aqua-computer-farbwerk-360-53279-a2139097.html



ackerjule schrieb:


> Hmm doch. Da steht doch Mainboardanschluss dabei....... aber wenn das als Adapter für aRGB zu RGBpx sein soll ok.


Das ist was anders, du sieht an den Stecker das es einmal fermal ist und einmal male, die Strips von AC haben auch nicht diese 3-Pins, daher gibt es Optional auch diese Adpater, falls solch ein Strips ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden soll.

Der Quadro als Beispiel hat diesen kleinen 4-Poligen Stecker wie aus dem Bild was ich eingestellt habe, dort würde ein normaler 3-Pin nicht eingesteckt werden, also muss daran zunächst eine kleine Verlängerung dran und dann an die Verlängerung ein Adapter. Zum Beispiel meine Strips die ich verbaut habe oder die LEDs meines CPU Kühlers, sind nicht von AC und haben daher den Standardstecker drauf, der dann nicht auf dem Qaudro passen würde.


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

Das ist sowieso merkwürdig, geizhals zeigt ein anderes Bild, weswegen ich ja nicht davon ausging, dass man aRGB da ranmachen kann. Aber wenn ich dann über geizhals auf den aqua Tuning Shop gehe dann sehe ich das Bild von Sinus mit den weiteren RGB Anschlüssen. 

--> Also ist das Problem quasi von selbst gelöst? wenn ich Farkwerk und Quadro so nehme wie es Sinus gezeigt hat?

Als neuen CPu Block nehme ich den hier:








						Alphacool Eisblock XPX Aurora - Acryl Black Digital RGB
					

Die neuen Alphacool Eisblock XPX Aurora Edge CPU-Wasserkühler bieten dank des patentierten Rampensystems höchste Leistung, gepaart mit einer hervorragenden Qualität. Das neue Aurora Design im Zusammenspiel mit der adressierbaren...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Nun noch Fittings, Winkel, Rohr (Acryl 12 oder 14mm) und dann habe ich endlich alles geschafft.
DP Ultra als Wasser dazu wahrscheinlich wieder rot wie bisher, oder mal grün und das war es dann.
Biegezeug kaufe ich mir paar Hilfsmittel, ob ich dann wirklich alles selbst mache oder Winkel nehme mal sehen.
So ganz bin ich mir über Optik eh noch nicht schlüssig.

Warenkorb kommt später.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso merkwürdig, geizhals zeigt ein anderes Bild, weswegen ich ja nicht davon ausging, dass man aRGB da ranmachen kann. Aber wenn ich dann über geizhals auf den aqua Tuning Shop gehe dann sehe ich das Bild von Sinus mit den weiteren RGB Anschlüssen. Also ist das Problem quasi von selbst gelöst?


Kenne mich da jetzt auch nicht so aus, denn diese Version mit beiden Anschlüsse ist mir selbst auch neu. Möglich das hier AC was neues rausgebracht hat und Geizhals noch alte Bilder enthalten hat. Habe bisher selbst nur zwei Qaudro`s verbaut und das Farbwerk kenne ich selbst auch nur aus den Produktbeschreibungen her. Da schaue ich dann auch nicht täglich nach, ob es was Neues gibt.


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

wird einfach mal bestellt, zur Not eben mit den von dir gezeigten Adaptern, werde es denn merken


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

Ich hab jedenfalls das neue Farbwerk in Betrieb. Anfang dieses Jahres gekauft.


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

Da sind ja 2x Streifen dabei, einen 3. habe ich mit mir Verlängerung so aufgeschrieben und auf den 4. Anschluss für RGBpx kommt dann der Ring vom Aqualis. Soweit mein Plan.
Und wenn dann noch 3pin RGB wirklich dran ist, wie das ja aussieht, schließe ich dort den CPU Block dran. Der rest an meinem analog RGB kommt in Müll und das Phanteks ist ja wieder mit Rainbow Effekt für sich, keine Ahnung ob da was passt, ich probiere denn aus.


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

1.) Wieso sind hier eigentlich 4 Anschlüsse oben dran?









						Aquacomputer aqualis Basis für Pumpenadapter 450 ml mit Wassersäuleneffekt und Nanobeschichtung
					

Die Ausgleichsbehälter der aqualis-Serie sind mit einer Röhre aus Borosilikatglas ausgestattet, das im Gegensatz zu dem häufig für Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter eingesetzten Acrylglas eine sehr hohe Härte und Kratzfestigkeit, eine sehr...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




2.) Und wo soll ich den Ablasshahn, Temperatursensor und Durchflussrädchen hinsetzen?


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

1. Weil es geht. Man hat die Freiheit, alle zu nutzen.
2. Ablasshahn an den Pumpenadapter, Tempsensor irgendwo hin, Durchflussrädchen auch irgendwo hin. Einfach so, dass es gefällt.


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

-ok dachte das hat was mit diesem Wassersäuleneffekt zu sein.

-alles klaro


----------



## chaotium (24. April 2021)

Ich mag noch anfügen, das wenn man mehrere Radis nutzt, ein 120er Radi nichts bringt. 
Da kann man eher Geld sparen und was sinnvolleres kaufen


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

Hier ist die große Wunschliste, werde fast alles bei aqua Tuning kaufen können:





__





						Hardtube WaKü Jule Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Hardtube WaKü Jule




					geizhals.de
				




Leider diese "Wurst" extra gesondert bei Caseking. Wie blöde.

Dazu habe ich mir bei EZmodding folgendes rausgesucht:

(12x?) Bykski 16mm Anschluss Typ 3 Weiß








						Anti-Off Rigid 16mm OD Fitting - White
					

Anschluss für 16mm Hardtube mit neuem Dichtungsdesign Durch die neuartige Dichtung wird eine noch bessere Abdichtung und erhöhter Halt geboten, als mit den




					ezmodding.com
				



je4,50€

(2x) Bykski 90° Winkel (Weiß)








						90° Winkel (Weiß)
					

90° Winkel-Adapter drehbar Material: Messing Gewinde: G1/4




					ezmodding.com
				



je6€

(2x) Bykski Adapter G1/4 (Male/Male) Kurz Schwarz








						Adapter G1/4 (Male/Male) Kurz Schwarz
					

Adapter G1/4 auf G1/4 (Male/Male) Gewinde: G1/4 Material: Messing




					ezmodding.com
				



je3,50€

Bykski Ablasshahn Schwarz








						Ablasshahn Schwarz
					

Material: Messing (Vernickelt) und Aluminium Anschlüsse: G1/4




					ezmodding.com
				



14€

Bykski Blindstopfen Weiß








						Blindstopfen Weiß
					

Blindstopfen Material: Messing Gewinde: G1/4




					ezmodding.com
				



3,50€

und von eBay die Rohre in 16/12mm
(3x) PLEXIGLAS® Acrylglas Rohr XT Klar Ø wählbar in 1000 mm Länge ( 1 Meter ) --> 16/12
ebay hbholzmaus mit Versand 22€

So denn sagt mal was dazu bitte  
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 6800/6800XT/6900XT Reference mit Backplate (11944)
kommt vielleicht im Jahre 2022 dazu wenn es wieder ne Grafikkarte gibt ^^

Achja, hab mich sicher beim Hahn und den ganzen Sensoren verzählt.
Einen großen Vorteil hat es: Ich muss rein garnichts aus der jetzigen Wasserkühlung rausnehmen, komplett neu.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2021)

1. Sieht soweit gut aus, aber mache dir genaue Gedanken, wie du die Röhren verlegen wirst und ob du dazu ggf. noch Winkel Adapter haben musst. Schlauch kannst immer irgendwie legen, aber mit Hardtube kannst dir einiges ersparen oder erleichtern, wenn bestimmte Ausgangslagen mit Adapter etwas ausgerichtet werden können.

2. Mehr Röhren bestellen, denn du wirst biegen üben müssen und dann können auch mal Biegungen daneben gehen und da sollte dann auch ausreichend was vorhanden sein. Würde da noch 2 Meter dazu nehmen, dann solltest du genug da haben.

3. Doppelgewinde Adapter für den Ablasshahn lieber drehbare nehmen, denn sonst hast du dein Kugelhahn nicht in Position stehen, sondern dort wo das Gewinde sich nicht weiter drehen lässt.


----------



## goanaut67 (24. April 2021)

IICARUS hat recht, Röhren kann man am Anfang nie genug haben.
Evtl. noch ein T-Stück für den Ablasshahn wenn der nicht direkt am AGB angeschraubt wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

Biegst du jetzt doch statt dem Unsinn mit viel zu vielen Winkeln und Anschlüssen?


----------



## ackerjule (24. April 2021)

1. Ich würde bisher nur 2x 90° brauchen laut meiner Idee und zwar vom AGB/Kugelhahn raus da hätte ich gerne den Winkel und dann oben vom ersten Radi nach vorne zum zweiten. Aber ich kann ja noch was dazu nehmen. Habe jetzt extra wenig geplant, weil es ja hieß, dann hätte ich weniher Stabilität (?).

2. Ja ich nehme noch mehr dazu.

3. Glaube die haben da keine drehbaren, aber da kann ich irgendwelche anderen nehmen oder gibts Empfehlungen? Wie gesagt die alte Schlauch WK soll so bleiben, da nehme ich nix raus.

--> gleich an erster Stelle war der drehbare hihihi

4. Oh mein Würfel ist weg, hab den wohl gelöscht, ist da sowas okay?








						Würfel-Adapter (3-Fach) (Schwarz)
					

3-Fach Würfel Material: Messing Gewinde: G1/4




					ezmodding.com
				




5. Ja ich versuch das halt mal, zumindest wenn ich nur einmal biegen muss, bei komplizierten Wegen muss ich mal schauen, wer mir helfen kann. Ein Freund muss denn eh auf mich achten

--> aber ich werde höchstens eine Biegung machen, nicht das Rohr total verdrehen das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Hole mir noch einige 90° und 45° Winkel dazu denn mir gefällt es auf Bildern sehr gut wenn soviel Adapter da dran sind. Denn jede/r biegt aktuell wie wild, so möchte ich das nicht. Also werde ich nur das nötigste biegen, der Rest wird mir optisch gefallend gemacht. !

6. Ach, kann ich bei den Radis auch die jewweils 15€ günstigeren nehmen, wo nicht v2 dabei steht? bei v2 verwirrt mich das schon wieder weil so viele Öffnungen dran sind.

Hier die untersten für 61,40€




__





						alphacool nexxxos st30 full copper 360mm Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Testberichte für alphacool nexxxos st30 full copper 360mm




					geizhals.de
				




7. brauch ich sonst noch irgendwas, was ich grade total vergesse oder was noch ein nice to have wäre? bevor ich dann bestelle möcht ich möglichst komplett sein. oder was extra zum biegen? fische die durchschwimmen^^  keine ahnung 

edit 8. nochmal wegen dem Hahn, hab den aktuellen ja mitten im langen Schlauchstück, aber der soll an AGB, ist das so denn richtig:

1. am AGB den drehbaren Adapter ran (m/m)
2. dort dann den Würfel ran
3. nach vorne mein 90° Stück weil ich um Ecke will
4. beim Würfel wieder male/male ran
5. dort den Hahn ran
6. zumachen und andere Seite Stopfen drauf


----------



## IICARUS (25. April 2021)

Habe jetzt zwar dein Aufbau nicht genau vor Augen, sieht aber soweit ganz gut aus.

An Radiatoren kannst  nehmen was du möchtest, solltest nur vorher mit einem Kalk- und Fettlöser ausspülen. Da immer Produktionsreste in solchen Radiatoren vorhanden sein können.


----------



## ackerjule (25. April 2021)

Aktuell sieht es ja so aus:





						Allererste Schritte und Neugier auf Wasser ?!
					

Im Schlauch siehst du kein Wasser fließen und im AGB kommt es ganz darauf an. In meinem AGB kann ich auch nichts erkennen. Ich habe so eine Durchflussanzeige verbaut damit kann ich sehen das Wasser fließt.    Damit sehe ich jetzt nur das Wasser fließt, ich sehe aber nicht wie viel Liter pro...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Das Fractal Design Meshify S2 TG weiß soll auch weiter genommen werden.
Hardware bleibt gleich. 6800XT soll mal rein, aber wenn dann gleich mit 5900X und anderes Board, 750W Netzteil, naja also es geht echt nur um die Wasserkühlung.

Und da ist eben der Plan oben und vorne die 360mm Radis, ansonsten so wenig biegen wie möglich. Neu kommt halt auch der Quadro+Farbwerk dazu. Altes RGB kommt ganz weg, eventuell mein Phanteks Set dazwischen.

Alles an Wasser neu. von Pumpe über Block. Grafikkarte würde ich gerne kühlen aber naja 1060-6GB lol naja ohne Worte.

Mein Wunsch wäre halt nach wie vor schwarz/weiß mit roten Akzenten. Biegen will ich nicht viel, deswegen setze ich da durch, zumindest an den Anschlüssen viele 90/45° Winkel zu nehmen. Innerhalb der Rohre dann biegen, aber eben vorher viel Richtung vorgegeben durch Winkel.

Beispiel: Anstatt 2x in 90° zu biegen könnte ich doch einfach 2x 45° an die Anschlüsse tun und dann einigermaßen quer/schräg das Rohr nehmen? oder gibts nen Codex dass alles perfekt im rechten Winkjel muss? Also eben diagonal die Rohre und nicht RAUS, 90, rüber, 90, REIN, sondern schräg.

Wenn dann alles soweit passt und auch Sinus noch das ok gibt würde ich morgen bestellen.
Falls ich noch was an Schneide und Biegewerkzeug brauche bitte sagen, habe nur das reingenommen was ich so in Videos gesehen habe und nen Eiskoffer kaufe ich nicht 
Ich schreib euch beide nochmal morgen direkt an, hab noch was.  Zwecks Erwartungen, Technik etc. nachti 

//edit Bild meiner Idee (aber ihr meint, das würde denn instabil werden??


----------



## Viking30k (25. April 2021)

Ich möchte auch mal 3 Tipps geben xd

1. Die alphacool radiatoren spülen ist wichtig ja ich hatte auch solche radiatoren da war schön viel Schmutz drin, dazu würde ich die Blindstopfen alle ersetzen bei mir war damals mindestens einer undicht weil der Dichtring zu Dünn war 

2. Die Bykski v3 fittinge für Hardtube sind zwar gut aber die Überwurfmutter muss ziemlich fest angezogen werden sonst tropft es 

Als ich meine knapp 30 fittinge verbaut hatte hatte ich mindestens 3 Wochen Schmerzen im Daumen


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

Wie ist jetzt der komplette Warenkorb?


----------



## IICARUS (25. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Beispiel: Anstatt 2x in 90° zu biegen könnte ich doch einfach 2x 45° an die Anschlüsse tun und dann einigermaßen quer/schräg das Rohr nehmen? oder gibts nen Codex dass alles perfekt im rechten Winkjel muss?


Das kannst nach eigenem Ermessen machen.

Gibt da keine Vorgaben, versuche nur sauber zu biegen, so das es keine Nasen dabei entstehen. Nasen entstehen dabei auch nur, wenn das Rohr noch nicht warm genug war oder auf zu kurzer Fläche erwärmt  wurde. Schau dir dazu einfach ein paar Beispiele aus YouTube an oder manche Videos die es dazu gibt.


----------



## ackerjule (25. April 2021)

Hier die aktuelle Liste von geizhals:




__





						Hardtube WaKü Jule Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Hardtube WaKü Jule




					geizhals.de
				




Dazu kommt das Rohr:
(5x) PLEXIGLAS® Acrylglas Rohr XT Klar Ø wählbar in 1000 mm Länge ( 1 Meter )
-> 16/12mm auswählen ; ebay hbholzmaus








						PLEXIGLAS® XT Rohr Farblos Klar Ø wählbar in 1000 mm Länge  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie PLEXIGLAS® XT Rohr Farblos Klar Ø wählbar in 1000 mm Länge in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Außerdem aus dem EZmodding Shop von Bykski:

Biegewerkzeug-16mm








						Biegewerkzeug 16mm
					

Biegewerkeug für Hardtubes




					ezmodding.com
				




(12x?) Bykski 16mm Anschluss Typ 3 Weiß








						Anti-Off Rigid 16mm OD Fitting - White
					

Anschluss für 16mm Hardtube mit neuem Dichtungsdesign Durch die neuartige Dichtung wird eine noch bessere Abdichtung und erhöhter Halt geboten, als mit den




					ezmodding.com
				




(min2x) Bykski 90° Winkel (Weiß)








						90° Winkel (Weiß)
					

90° Winkel-Adapter drehbar Material: Messing Gewinde: G1/4




					ezmodding.com
				




Bykski Ablasshahn Schwarz








						Ablasshahn Schwarz
					

Material: Messing (Vernickelt) und Aluminium Anschlüsse: G1/4




					ezmodding.com
				




Bykski Blindstopfen Weiß








						Blindstopfen Weiß
					

Blindstopfen Material: Messing Gewinde: G1/4




					ezmodding.com
				




Bykski Wuerfel-Adapter-3-Fach-Schwarz








						Würfel-Adapter (3-Fach) (Schwarz)
					

3-Fach Würfel Material: Messing Gewinde: G1/4




					ezmodding.com
				




EZmodding Biegeschnur-16-12








						Biegeschnur 16/12
					

Biegeschnur für Hardtubes um den Querschnitt beim Biegen beizubehalten




					ezmodding.com
				




(2x) Bykski Adapter-Drehbar-G1-4-Male-Male-Weiss








						Adapter Drehbar G1/4 (Male/Male) Weiß
					

Drehbarer Adapter G1/4 auf G1/4 (Male/Male) Gewinde: G1/4 Material: Messing




					ezmodding.com
				




Das ist alles aktuell.

Und falls ich mal ne 6800XT direkt von AMD bekomme:
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 6800/6800XT/6900XT Reference mit Backplate (11944)


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

Ich würde sagen, passt.


----------



## ackerjule (25. April 2021)

Prima  noch etwas theoretisches zu klären:

Und welche Erwartung kann ich haben? Ist die Zusammenstellung gut um alle 8 Kerne etwas anzuheben z.B. meinen 2700X mit 8x 4,2GHz zu nutzen? Ich frage deshalb weil ich komischerweise mit meiner aktuellen Kühlung an 90° bei Videoschnitten rankomme und der PC ausgeht. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Ich will nur wissen ob ich denn wirklich was vernünftiges habe, wenn ich schon rund 700€ ausgebe? Nicht dass ich das bereue und wir in 3 Monaten wieder umbauen müssen, wenn z.B. dann noch eine 6800XT Karte drin sein sollte.

Die andere Frage nochmal zu dem Quadro und den PWM Lüftern in Zusammenspiel mit meinem Temperatursensor: Werde ich dann die Möglichkeit haben, mit dieser Aquasuite alles auslesen und steuern zu können und kann ich dann sagen, dass die Lüfter leiser drehen sollen wenn ich nur Office machen und sie sollen dann stärken kühlen, wenn das Wasser beim Spielen heißer wird? Möchte es wie gesagt einfach richtig vernünftig haben.

Gibt es sonst noch Dinge die ich für das ausmessen brauche, die mir jetzt fehlen, oder sonstwie irgendwelche Kniffe die ich nicht kenne? Ich würde das Biegewerkzeug auf Holz schrauben. Die bisherigen Videos drehten sich alle ums Biegen, ich mache mir eher Sorgen ums Messen.

Danke soweit.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Die andere Frage nochmal zu dem Quadro und den PWM Lüftern in Zusammenspiel mit meinem Temperatursensor: Werde ich dann die Möglichkeit haben, mit dieser Aquasuite alles auslesen und steuern zu können und kann ich dann sagen, dass die Lüfter leiser drehen sollen wenn ich nur Office machen und sie sollen dann stärken kühlen, wenn das Wasser beim Spielen heißer wird? Möchte es wie gesagt einfach richtig vernünftig haben.


Genau dafür ist so ne Steuerung ja da.


Spoiler: Details aus meinem unfertigen Tutorial



In der Wasserkühlung setzt man üblicherweise auf eher niedrigere Lüfterdrehzahlen. Das hat schlicht den Hintergrund, dass man die Radiatorfläche prinzipiell beliebig groß werden lassen kann, sodass selbst ein geringer Luftdurchsatz schon reicht bzw. sehr viele Lüfter zusammen eine beachtliche Menge Luft transportieren. Daher werden können auch verhältnismäßig niedrige Lüfterdrehzahlen verwendet werden, wenn die Wassertemperatur dank ausreichender Radiatorfläche niedrig genug gehalten werden kann. Und da ist auch schon das Stichwort, Wassertemperatur. Die Wassertemperatur ist der Wert, den man als einzigen wirklich direkt über die Lüfterdrehzahl bestimmen kann. CPU und GPU sind Werte, die von der Wassertemperatur abhängig sind und so indirekt dadurch bestimmt werden. Wenn man also nach einer Temperatur einer dieser beiden Komponenten regelt, regelt man im Grund auch nach der Wassertemperatur. Der springende Punkt ist aber, dass sich die Temperaturen abhängig von ihrem eigenen Leistungszustand, sprich Idle, Teillast, Volllast stark unterscheiden können, gerade bei der CPU.

Unter Wasser nach CPU-Temperatur zu regeln ist daher ziemlich sinnlos. Hat man einen starken Kreislauf und belastet nur die CPU, drehen die Lüfter entsprechend der durch den inneren Aufbau der CPU bedingten hohen Temperatur sehr hoch. An der Wassertemperatur tut sich dabei allerdings nicht wirklich viel, sofern diese dank großer Radiatorfläche entsprechend niedrig bleibt. Man hat nur einen unnötig lauten PC. Umgekehrt drehen die Lüfter bei Teilllast auf der CPU, aber Volllast auf der GPU immer noch recht niedrig, sodass die GPU unnötig warm wird, bis die Lüfter hochdrehen. Umgekehrt verhält es sich ähnlich, zwar nicht ganz so schlimm, aber vergleichbar. Außerdem müsste man dank der ohnehin im Verhältnis zur CPU-Temperatur niedrigeren Grafikkartentemperatur eine an diese angepasste Lüfterkurve verwenden. Natürlich muss man auch nicht nach der Komponententemperatur regeln, sondern kann auch anhand der Leistungsaufnahme regeln. Diese resultiert aber relativ direkt in der Temperatur, aber ebenso in der Wassertemperatur. Und da wären wir wieder: Die Wassertemperatur als Regelquelle. Somit lässt sich ein ideales Verhältnis aus Lautstärke und Temperatur aller im Kreislauf befindlichen Komponenten erzeugen. Zudem unterliegt die Wassertemperatur der thermischen Trägheit, sodass das Wasser sich erst erwärmt, bis es seine Endtemperatur erreicht. Durch eine Steuerung nach der Wassertemperatur können so kurzzeitige Last- und damit Temperaturspitzen der Hardware leicht abgefangen werden, ohne dass es nennenswerte Änderungen der Lüfterdrehzahl gibt.

Natürlich kann man mit ausreichend Fläche die Lüfterdrehzahl auch auf einen konstant niedrigen Wert einstellen. Das würde bei weniger Fläche in schlechteren Temperaturen dank zu niedriger Drehzahl unter Last bzw. in zu hoher Lautstärke im Leerlauf resultieren, daher ist eine feste Drehzahl nur für Wasserkühlungen mit verhältnismäßig viel Fläche und somit konstant guter Wassertemperatur sinnvoll. Jedoch ist auch in dem Fall eine optimierte Kurve anhand der Wassertemperatur praktischer, und sei es, um im Leerlauf weniger Staub anzusaugen.


----------



## ackerjule (25. April 2021)

Gut, wenn ich das damit alles umsetzen kann, bin ich happy. Dann scheint das ja vernünftig zu sein.

Kannst du nochmal was zum ersten Text sagen? Nicht dass ich jetzt kaufe und baue und dann merke, dass trotz Wasser und Radifläche die CPU zu heiß wird und ich am Ende genauso weit bin wie mit nem 30€ Luftkühler. Vielleicht schildere ich in einem anderen Thread mal das Problem, was ich mit der aktuellen Kühlung habe, wenn ich 8x 4,2Ghz haben will.

Werde wohl nochmal youtube nach Ausmess-Techniken befragen.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

Dass Zen1/+ wirklich überhitzt, ist schon ne Kunst. Wenn sowas passiert, stimmt irgendwas auf dem Weg vom Chip zum Wasser nicht. Ohne Messgeräte kann man das aber nicht mal festlegen. Ohne ordentliche Werte für Wassertemperatur, Durchfluss und Leistungsaufnahme kann niemand sagen, ob die Temps stimmen.


----------



## ackerjule (25. April 2021)

Seltsam daran war immer, dass die Idle Temperatur sehr gut war, beim Spielen und Benchmarks alles in Ordnung war und ein Kumpel mal Prime mir gezeigt hat, das war alles völlig harmlos. Nur wenn ich so ein bestimmtes Programm habe laufen lassen um ein Videocodec zu ändern, dann ging es auf 90° und ging aus. Ansonsten bin ich ja zufrieden, nur leider kann ich nicht mehr alle CPU kerne auf 4,3GHz laufen lassen. Die Temp des Wassers war glaube ich immer so 35° (Thermometer im AGB) aber genau Daten habe ich jetzt nicht.

zurück zum Thema: Meinst du denn, dass ich mit besagter aufgelisteter Wasserkühlung dieses Problem nie wieder haben werde und würde auch noch eine 6800xt geküglt werden können, oder muss ich mir dann schon wieder Gedanken machen (diesen MoRa mal ausgelassen). 

Wenn dir/euch jetzt nichts mehr einfällt, was noch unbedingt fehlt oder noch ein wichtiger Tipp kommt, was mir das Messen oder Biegen erleichtern würde, dann bestelle ich nach meinem Nachtdienst, muss nämlich bald los.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Meinst du denn, dass ich mit besagter aufgelisteter Wasserkühlung dieses Problem nie wieder haben werde


Weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht hämmert dein komisches Programm eine heftige Last auf einen Kern und der Ryzen meint, fröhlich bis 4,35 GHz mit entsprechender Spannung durchboosten zu müssen. Da müsste man natürlich die Werte der CPU genau ansehen. Bei sowas hilft die beste Wakü nichts. Mit der Kühlung kannst du nur Wärmeübergänge ab der Oberfläche des Prozessors beeinflussen.


ackerjule schrieb:


> und würde auch noch eine 6800xt geküglt werden können


Tja, die verbraucht halt locker doppelt so viel wie der Prozzi auf Volllast, zusammen hast du also die dreifache Abwärme bei nur doppelter Radiatorfläche. Du kannst dich also schon mal auf >40°C Wassertemperatur einstellen, sofern du die Lüfter nicht komplett aufdrehst.


ackerjule schrieb:


> diesen MoRa mal ausgelassen


Nun ja, eigentlich wäre das die beste Lösung. Der wird nicht grundlos empfohlen.


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Das war aber nicht die Frage.

Wenn ich mit einem VW Golf in den Urlaub fahren möchte und frage ob er den Berg hochschafft, dann nützt mir die Antwort, dass ein Porsche das besser kann, nicht viel. Verstehst du? Klar das teurere Auto ist besser, aber vielleicht reicht das 700€ Auto ja auch aus. (?)

Meine Frage war, wie weit ich mit dieser rund 700€ Kühlung jetzt komme.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn du sagst sie schafft 5900X + 6800XT nicht gut genug, dann lasse ich das jetzt bleiben.

Dann setze ich auf einen Boxed Kühler der auf der Karte drauf ist und kühle nur den Prozessor mit den beiden 360er Radis. Klar, ich möchte die WaKü wegen der Optik, aber wenn selbst die aktuelle für 350€ nichtmal schafft, dass die aktuelle CPU kühl genug ist für Videobearbeitung, dann bau ich das zurück.

Oder wir verwerfen die letzten Tage und planen komplett neu. Dann mit MoRa richtig.
Aber ich gebe jetzt sicher keine 700€ aus um dann zu merken, dass ich die CPU nicht gescheit gekühlt bekomme und sowieso alles mit der GPU überfordert ist. Ich kann nicht alle 1-1,5 Jahre die Kühlung neu aufsetzen. Schließlich habe ich erst Ende 2019 die MagiCool DCP450 empfohlen bekommen und wir hatten hier die lange Kaufberatung mit Schläuchen.

Also nochmal: Wie weit komme ich mit diesen Komponenten? Macht das Sinn? Oder lassen wir es ganz? Ich will auf keinen Fall nach Einbau einer 6800 wieder umbauen müssen, weil das Wasser zu warm wird.
Dann schmeißen wir lieber jetzt alle Radis raus (falls das sein muss) und ich stelle mir diesen MoRa da hin mit Schnellverschlüssen.

Oder Variante 2: Diese Zusammenstellung  soll nur den 2700/5900 kühlen und dann hoffentlich so gut, dass ich alle Kerne dauerhaft übertakten kann. Die Grafikkarte hat ja eh tolle Kühler von Asus, MSIl, Gigabyte oder wie auch immer denn drauf.

Ich überdenke das nochmal. Vielleicht erwarte ich zuviel. Ja ein Porsche ist besser, aber tut es der Golf auch? (...)

Edit: Wären 40° Wasser denn schädlich? Lüfter aufdrehen wäre ok für mich, da ich den PC eh nicht höre (Musik, Kopfhörer).

===

Edit: Man ey ich hab Dienst und guck mir nen Mora an, wie gaga ist das denn ^^
Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen, es ging um diesen hier??????? für nur 180€ ?????









						Watercool MO-RA3 360 PRO white
					

Der MO-RA3 ist ein Radiator mit herausragender Kühlleistung und vielseitigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten. Er ist so zuverlässig, dass er bedenkenlos auch im Dauerbetrieb für Workstations oder Server eingesetzt werden ...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




*lechz* nur so ne idee


----------



## Viking30k (26. April 2021)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hilft bei der Entscheidung aber ich hatte damals 2 420er radiatoren und einen 560er radiator 

System war ein ryzen 3900x und 2080ti 

Zufrieden war ich damit nicht ich kam im Sommer auf 42° Wasser obwohl ich die Lüfter aufgedreht habe 

Habe mir dann auch so einen Mora 420 gekauft und das System war lautlos damit und   die Wassertemperatur ging nur noch auf 32°

Würde daher eher den mora empfehlen


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

In deinem Gehäuse passt oben auch ein 420er Radiator rein. Allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt ob der zusammen mit dem 360er in der Front noch zusammen reinpasst, denn Hersteller geben zwar an welche Radiatoren wo reinpassen, sie geben aber nicht an, ob solche Größen zusammen verbaut werden können. Aus diesem Grund passen 2x 360er Radiatoren 100% rein.

Ansonsten müsstest du schauen wie lange solch ein Radiator ist und im Gehäuse ausmessen, wie sie passen werden.

Ein Prozessor bekommst immer schwer gekühlt und da könntest du auch 10 Mora in Reihe stellen und es würde nichts dran ändern. Das liegt daran, dass der Kern irgendwann mit hoher Last so heiß wird, das der schneller sich aufheizt als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann.

Zum Beispiel würde ich mit Prime95 mein Prozessor trotz Mora und zwei intern verbaute Radiatoren max. nur 72°C runterkühlen. Hierbei würde ich mit meinen Radiatoren eine Wassertemperatur mit 500 U/min der Lüfter auf 28°C runterbekommen. Es würde aber nichts mehr bringen meine Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl laufen zu lassen, um meine Wassertemperatur noch weiter herunter zu kühlen.

Allerdings würde sich in diesem Beispiel die CPU-Temperatur auch um 10°C erhöhen, würde meine Wassertemperatur auch um 10°C ansteigen. Bedeutet... mit der Wassertemperatur kannst du dein Prozessor runterkühlen, aber nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt.

Eine Grafikkarte lässt sich hingegen viel besser runterkühlen.
Wie weit die Wassertemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann hängt von der Fläche und er Drehzahl der Lüfter ab und woher der Radiator die Luft zum kühlen bezieht. Denn ein Mora kühlt nicht nur deshalb besser, weil er größer ist, sondern auch weil er draußen frei steht und die Luft direkt aus dem Raum bezieht. Kann auch gut sehen, sobald die Terrassentüren bei mir im Winter geöffnet sind das meine Wassertemperatur dadurch noch stärker heruntergekühlt wird.

Aus diesem Grund ist bei mir der vordere Radiator und auch der obere mit den Lüfter so bestückt, das die Luft aus dem Raum bezogen wird. Ich fördere daher zwar vorne rein, aber nicht oben raus. Denn der obere fördert bei mir auch rein und dann wird alles hinten über dem Lüfter und den ganzen Luftlöcher am Gehäuse abgeführt.

Denn würd z.B. eine Wassertemperatur von 40°C erreicht werden, dann würde der Front Radiator fasst diese Temperatur auch vorne ins Gehäuse abführen, der obere Radiator hätte dann nicht die 22°C aus dem Raum, sondern diese 35-38°C des vorderen Radiators. Dadurch könnte ich eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur gar nicht mehr erreichen, weil immer nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann.

Und du wirst mit 40°C Wassertemperatur auch etwa 10°C höhere Temperaturen mit CPU und GPU anliegen haben, als hättest du nur 30°C unter Last. Aber 30°C unter Last wirst du nur mit einem Mora erreichen und das kostet, halt. Ich habe bei mir auch mehr als nur 700 Euro ausgegeben.

Der Witz aber an der ganzen Sache ist... das es CPU und GPU vollkommen egal ist, ob sie nun 10°C mehr oder weniger anliegen haben. Es kommt noch dazu, das AMD Prozessoren auch schwer zu kühlen sind und eine Wasserkühlung hier auch keine Wunder bewirken wird.

Als ich von Luft auf Wasser umgestiegen bin habe ich mein Prozessor nur um etwa 10°C kühler bekommen und mein 6700K war damals nicht so schwer wie heutige Prozessoren zu kühlen.


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Ja oben geht auch 420 aber vorne dann nur 280. Mir wurde hier im  Thread zu 2x 360 geraten.
und Viking hat ja denn nochmal mehr drin.

Wie wäre folgendes:
Ich bau mir das jetzt so auf wie alles besprochen ist (danke nochmal) und kühle nach wie vor die CPU.
Und wenn......wie auch immer..... dann mal eine 6800xt dazu kommt kann ich doch immernoch einen Mora dranhängen.
Daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich das nicht vorbereiten kann, zB T-Stücke und dann Hahn zum Dichtmachen.

So hätte ich ein gutes System könnte aber jederzeit bei Laune einen MoRa dranhängen. Oder auch wenn der PC mal bewegt werden muss, kann ich mich dann auf 2x 360 verlassen.

Ginge sowas? Ich kann aber nicht Löcher bohren/sägen, komme ich da durch die PCi Blende oder wie? habe auch schon von Schottverschraubung was gelesen. Ich würd ja gern meinen Freund ärgern und dem so 18 Lüfter hinstellen und sagen guck mal was ich wieder gemacht habe ^^

ach IICARUS, ich verstehe nur nicht wieso dieses eine Programm glaube das war bei SUPER auch so, die CPu so erhitzt, obwohl sie sonst kühl ist und nichtmal bei Prime oder so abschaltete. Deswegen hab ich meine WaKü angezweifelt, obwohl ich so schon zufrieden war.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

Last ist nicht einfach Last.

Es gibt 5% Steigungen und auch 10% und mehr, dann muss ein Motor je nach Steigerungsgrad sich auch mehr oder weniger anstrengen. Dadurch entstehen auch unterschiedliche Temperaturen.


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Also muss es nicht Unbedingt ein Fehler in meiner Kühlung sein? Alles was ich machte war super Gekühlt und ich war zufrieden nur seit diesem einen Programm zweifle ich alles an. 

Siehe PN wegen mora . Würde gerne mobil bleiben. Mal mit mora aber jederzeit die Chance Auf mitnehmen und mit 2x 360 kühlen. 

Schafft das diese Pumpe dann Auch?


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

Richtig, ein Prozessor wird unterschiedlich ausgelastet und je nach Last entstehen auch Temperaturen.
Wenn ich meinen 9900K mit Prime95 +8K +AVM durchlaufen lasse, erreiche ich auch 91°C. Innerhalb Spiele und andere Anwendungen hingegen komme ich max. auf nur 72°C. Wobei Spiele eher zwischen 55 und 62°C sind, weil hier der Prozessor nur mit halber Last arbeitet. Zumindest so lange die Grafikkarte limitiert und der Prozessor nicht voll an Anschlag laufen muss.


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Ok habs verstanden. 

Kann ich es denn so bauen dass ich bei den besprochenen Teilen bleibe und dann bei Bedarf Dieses Monster dazu schalten kann? 

Ich wüsste außerdem nicht wie ich durchs Gehäuse komme.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

Du kannst jederzeit solch ein Monsterradiator dazu anschließen. Bei mir kam der auch nicht sofort dazu und so war meine Wasserkühlung anfangs nur mit einem 240 + 420 Radiatoren ausgestattet. Später musst du dir halt überlegen, wo du am Gehäuse herausgehst und setzt praktisch dann ein Aus- und Eingang zum Mora.

Zum Beispiel das du dann statt vom Prozessor zur Grafikkarte erst raus zum Mora gehst und dann nach dem Mora wieder zur Grafikkarte.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Meine Frage war, wie weit ich mit dieser rund 700€ Kühlung jetzt komme.
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn du sagst sie schafft 5900X + 6800XT nicht gut genug, dann lasse ich das jetzt bleiben.


Klar schafft die Kühlung das, wenn man von dem Gedanken weg kommt, dass hohe Temperaturen was Schlimmes sind. In der Hinsicht würde auch ein 240er das schaffen. Dann bremst die Hardware zwar die Leistung, aber läuft trotzdem.
Bei Wakü ist mehr Fläche immer mehr besser. Da limitieren die üblichen Midi-Tower eben. Es ist nun mal so, dass moderne Luftkühler recht stark sind und aktuelle Hardware recht viel Verbrauch hat. Dazu kommt noch, dass durch die feine Fertigung die Leistungsdichte generell sehr hoch ist. Da macht der Aufwand für die Wakü eben nur bei rabiateren Maßnahmen Sinn. 2 360er sind da, um wirklich den Sinn in der Kühlung zu finden mit entsprechendem Mehrwert zu Luft eben nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß. Dass das preislich ineffizient ist, stand ja nie in Frage.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Dann setze ich auf einen Boxed Kühler der auf der Karte drauf ist und kühle nur den Prozessor mit den beiden 360er Radis.


Das ist der größte Kappes. Gerade bei der Grafikkarte macht Wakü Sinn, die profitiert davon, auch wenn die CPU heißer wird. 


ackerjule schrieb:


> Klar, ich möchte die WaKü wegen der Optik, aber wenn selbst die aktuelle für 350€ nichtmal schafft, dass die aktuelle CPU kühl genug ist für Videobearbeitung, dann bau ich das zurück.


Da wird vermutlich die beste Wakü dran scheitern, wenn du nicht genau benennen kannst, warum die CPU in dem Setting so heiß wird.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe jetzt sicher keine 700€ aus um dann zu merken, dass ich die CPU nicht gescheit gekühlt bekomme und sowieso alles mit der GPU überfordert ist.


Ich meine, dass ich sowas um den Jahreswechsel herum schon mal angekündigt habe. 


ackerjule schrieb:


> Also nochmal: Wie weit komme ich mit diesen Komponenten? Macht das Sinn? Oder lassen wir es ganz?


Das kommt auf die Zielsetzung an. Wenn du die Wakü für die Optik willst und dir der Rest sch*ißegal ist, geht das wunderbar. 


ackerjule schrieb:


> Oder Variante 2: Diese Zusammenstellung  soll nur den 2700/5900 kühlen und dann hoffentlich so gut, dass ich alle Kerne dauerhaft übertakten kann


Da gibts nichts zu übertakten, die Dinger laufen doch ohnehin am Limit.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Edit: Wären 40° Wasser denn schädlich?


Nö. Sieht man an den Temperaturen, aber schädlich ist es nicht.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen, es ging um diesen hier??????? für nur 180€ ?????


Wenn dann direkt den 420er.


Viking30k schrieb:


> Zufrieden war ich damit nicht ich kam im Sommer auf 42° Wasser obwohl ich die Lüfter aufgedreht habe


Weil es 30°C in deiner Bude waren.


Viking30k schrieb:


> Habe mir dann auch so einen Mora 420 gekauft und das System war lautlos damit und   die Wassertemperatur ging nur noch auf 32°


Weil es da dann Herbst war und deine Bude deutlich kühler war.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

Im Sommer bekomme ich mit einer Raumtemperatur von 30°C auch keine 30°C Wassertemperatur hin, da immer ein Delta Luft => Wasser dazu kommt und nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur heruntergekühlt werden kann. Aber ich erreiche dann mit meinem Mora immer noch keine 40°C Wassertemperatur und liege dann meist statt auf 30°C auf etwa 35-37°C mit etwa 100 U/min mehr Drehzahl der Lüfter.

Diese 30°C Wassertemperatur kann ich dann nur mit Idle je nach Drehzahl der Lüfter erreichen.

Übrigens komme ich bereits mit einem 360er Mora sehr gut aus und muss keinen 420er haben. Den 420er sehe ich nur dann Sinnvoll, wenn 4x 200mm Lüfter von Noctua verbaut werden sollen. Mit den günstigen P12 Lüfter sehe ich jedoch auch hier kein Problem, da waren meine 9x 120er Lüfter von Noctua viel teurerer und heute würde ich mir diese P12 von Arctic kaufen.


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Ich habe aber keine Durchgänge durch das Gehäuse. Kaufe ich da einfach so ein pci Slot mit Durchgängen dran? Oder wo sollte sonst das Rohr Durch? 

Nach wie vor die Frage. Ist das modular also könnte ich jetzt Schon so bauen dass 2x 360 kühlen und später ein mora nur deangesteckt werden könnte. Ohne Umbau. Oder Muss ich mich jetzt entscheiden. 

Ja Sinus das lag wohl am Programm Sonst kam ich nie über 60 grad und bei Prime an 80 oder sowas.  Nur SUPER  oder was es war brachte es zum Absturz.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

Für den Mora musst ja ein Übergang schaffen, daher müsstest du falls dieser irgendwann dazu kommt halt dein Loop an einer Stelle wieder offnen und zum Mora hin und zurück führen. Der Rest könnte so verbaut bleiben.

Es gibt Slotblenden die mit Anschlüsse versehen sind, ansonsten musst du schauen ob du zwei Löcher für die Schott Verschraubungen bohren musst. In meinem Fall habe ich einfach das Mesh im Kreis durch geknipst und habe dann von innen mit zwei Unterlegscheiben das Ganze etwas verstärkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier musste ich bohren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Alles klar dann weiß ich auch wie ich diese Schottverschraubung nutzen kann.
Aber das schneiden schaffe ich nicht da muss mir jemand helfen. Der wird sicher auch Werkzeug haben.

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, dazu dieses Bild vom Meshify S2:
Wieso nicht 3 Radiatoren im Gehäuse? Wegen Platz? Zuviel Rohre?
Müssen denn überhaupt noch Radis ins Gehäuise FALLS ich den MoRa nehmen würde?


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

Radiatoren kannst verbauen soviel du möchtest, aber mit einem Mora würde ich keine internen mehr zusätzlich verbauen, da du an die Kühlleistung eines Mora nie dran kommen wirst. Wie es vom Platz mit deinem Gehäuse mit einem Radiatoren im Boden wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Theoretisch könntest du dort auch einen verbauen, aber wie es vom Platz aussieht musst du selbst ausmessen.


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Dann machen wir das so, wie wir in der Nachricht diskutiert haben, denn so wäre das mein Wunsch und anscheinend ist das ja machbar, auch wenn ich da nochmal (... wer hätte das gedacht ...) Kaufhilfestellung brauche.....

2x 360mm die nach hinten raus führen, Mesh schneiden, Schottverschraubung, Schnellverschlüsse.
MoRa kommt ran, aber ich kann jederzeit auf eine Kühlung zurück greifen, weil wir die Schnellverschraubungen aneinander machen. Mora bleibt stehen. Damit bleibe ich mobil.  Wunsch erfüllt. Haben will.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

Im übrigen habe ich das Mesh problemlos mit einer Kabelzange durch Knipsen können. Musst zuvor nur schauen, ob das am Ende auch passen wird. Bei mir bekomme ich ein Loch von 17mm dabei raus, was zufällig auch mit meinem Schottanschluss passt.








						Schottverschraubung G1/4" IG auf 13mm Tülle - black nickel
					

Schottverschraubung zum Durchführen von Schläuchen. Die neue Generation ist speziell für Highflowsysteme entwickelt worden. Diese Verschraubung ist von der einen Seite aus mit einem 1/4" Gewinde versehen. Sie kann...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Was ich alles für Begriffe lerne, ich muss mal nach Schottverschraubung genau googlen ^^
Hatte die Vorstellung es wird von beiden Seite gepresst/geschraubt, aber das kann ich mir bei dem Ding da grade nicht vorstellen.

Wieder schaluer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khblDPfLctw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



========
Also ab #381 nun alles was aktuell ist !
MoRa mit Schnellverschlüssen. Rohre von innen zur Schottverschraubung.
Außen dann Verschlüsse ineinander so dass das System auch mobil bleibt.

Heißt also 18x Lüfter kaufen ?! P12 wieder aus Warenkorb raus?
Verschlüsse wie von IICARUS gezeigt rein.

Frage an Sinusspass: macht das die Aquacomputer D5 mit?


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

> Mora 360 vs. 420


Bin da anderer Meinung, weil ich von mir her kenne das mein 360er Mora zusammen mit meinen zwei intern verbaute Radiatoren vollkommen ausreicht. Natürlich erreicht der 420er noch eine etwas höhere Kühlleistung, aber die Frage ist ob diese Kühlleistung auch benötigt wird.

1. Denn der 420er kostet mehr.
2. Sollen 4x Noctua 200mm verbaut werden muss a) die höhere Blende dazu gekauft werden, b) die Halterung für die 200er Lüfter nochmals dazu zusätzlich gekauft werden und c) die Lüfter kosten mehr als 9 (bzw. 2 Sets) P12 Lüfter.

Mit meinem 360er Mora und  meinen 240+420er Radiatoren erreiche ich unter Last mit nur 500-550 U/min Drehzahl aller meiner Lüfter eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 29-30°C. Im Hochsommer um die 35°C mit etwa 650 U/min der Lüfter. Zu meiner Zeit gab es die P12 von Arctic nicht, weshalb ich mir die Noctua P12 verbaut habe und ich diese mit solch einer Drehzahl noch nicht hören kann und mein Rechner deshalb noch so leise ist, das ich ihn selbst unter Last nicht wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Vielen Dank, ich denke ich steige schon von VW zu Porsche auf, aber der Ferrari muss es für mich als Anfängerin noch nicht sein. 

Und danke für den Hinweis mit dieser PST Technik an den P12.
Wie kommen die 9/18 Stück dann an den Quadro ran?
Ich seh mich ja schon den octo kaufen......... oh man ^^


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2021)

Ganz einfach, jeder P12 Lüfter hat als "PST" Ausführung ein Eingang und ein Ausgang.
Am Ende geht nur ein Kabel davon zum Quadro ab.

Also...
1x Mora
1x Radiator 1
1x Radiator 2
1x Hecklüfter

Es werden also alle 9 Lüfter am Mora zusammen geregelt und ebenso ist es mit den anderen Radiatoren. Von jedem Kabel was zurückgeht, kommt das Tachosignal und das PWM Signal am Quadro an, so das, wenn du jeden Port steuerst, immer alle Lüfter, die zusammen angeschlossen sind, gleich geregelt werden.

Macht also zusammen vier Kabel die zum Qaudro führen.
Am Mora reichen auch 9 Lüfter, Push/Plull brauchst du nicht. Das wäre auch mit einem 420er Mora der Fall, sollten statt 4x 200mm Lüfter 9x 140mm verwendet.


----------



## ackerjule (26. April 2021)

Also 9x die P12 PWM PST an den Mora und dann nur ein langes 4pin  Kabel kaufen, ok.
Und das ist dann nicht zuviel Strom auf einem Kabel?

Dann könnte ich ja theoretisch die 6 Radi Lüfter auch zusammentun und zeitgleich steuern, wenn es ich ja sowieso alle auf reinblasen stellen soll. So habe ich es verstanden. CASE - LÜFTER - RADIATOR alle nach innen, und den 7. hinten nach außen. Am Boden ist nochmal Platzfür 2 glaub ich. 

Ich mach für heute Schluss, muss das erstmal sacken lassen. Danke ihr seid echt Wahnsinn.


----------



## Tekkla (27. April 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, jeder P12 Lüfter hat als "PST" Ausführung ein Eingang und ein Ausgang.


Das klappt nur leider vom Platz nicht so wirklich toll. Die Abstände zwischen den Lüftern sind so gering, dass die jeweiligen Stecker der Ausgänge der Lüfter da keinen wirklichen Platz haben. Mit etwas Fummelei bekommt man die Stecker in dem Freiraum an den Ecken der Lüfter untergebracht. Ich fand das aber zu frickelig und bin auf eine andere Lösung gewechselt. Einfach die 9 Leitungen der Lüfter zur Öffnung in der Abdeckung führen und da dann einen SPLITTY9 an die Seite geklebt, auf dem die Stecker landen. Von dort geht dann ein Kabel zur Lüftersteuerrung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ackerjule schrieb:


> Also 9x die P12 PWM PST an den Mora und dann nur ein langes 4pin  Kabel kaufen, ok.
> Und das ist dann nicht zuviel Strom auf einem Kabel?


Das passt. Ich fahre 2x9 P12PST an einem QUADRO auf zwei Lüfterkanälen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Und das ist dann nicht zuviel Strom auf einem Kabel?


Nein das ist nicht zu viel, kannst ja in die Bedienungsanleitung reinschauen was für eine Leistung in Amper anliegen darf und dann schaut du auch der Herstellerseite nach, was die Lüfter ziehen und zählst sie zusammen.

Habe meine 9 Lüfter auch so am Quadro angeschlossen und die Lüfter laufen dann ja auch nicht mit voller Drehzahl und ziehen dann auch noch weniger als angegeben.


----------



## Richu006 (27. April 2021)

Du kannst eigentlich gut erst den internen Kreislauf machen und später dann upgraden mit MoRa.

Habe ich auch so gemacht. Klar zum umbauen musst du Wasser ablassen etc. Aber ist ja nicht so ein Problem.

Ich nutze bei mir eine Slotblende um aus dem Gehäuse zu kommen.








						Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama
					

Verbinden Sie Ihre externen Wasserkühlungskomponenten elegant und einfach mit PC- internen Kühlkomponenten, ohne auf hohen Durchfluss und Schläuche mit grossem Durchmesser verzichten zu müssen. Der Panama HF 38 bietet durch die...




					www.aquatuning.ch
				




Die internen Radiatoren würde ich drin lassen, das macht auch Sinn. Wenn du den MoRa mit schnellkupplungen anschliesst (würde ich schon zu Transport zwecken empfehlen) kannst du danach den Kreislauf auch "kurz schliessen" und ohne MoRa betreiben.

Zum Biegen: 
Ich selbst nutze überhaupt keines von diesen Biegetools. Ich nehme einen Handelsüblichen Winkel wie jeder Schreiner und co einen hat. 
Einfach das Roh erwärmen, und dann in den Winkel drücken.
Mehr Druck in den Winkel=kleinerer Biegeradius und weniger Druck= grösserer Radius. So habe ich zumindest die schönsten und vorallem engsten Biegeradien hinbekommen.

Diese Tools haben für mein Geschmack alle einen etwas zu grossen Biegeradius.

Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Aber ich Dachte ich erwähne es mal hier


----------



## ackerjule (27. April 2021)

@ Tekkla: Danke für das Bild das wäre natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit, wenn die Kabel zu straff sind.

@IICARUS: Dann könnte ich ja an Anschluss 2 auch gleich alle 6 Raid Lüfter von innen nehmen. Schön dass der Quadro das schafft.

@ Richu006: Die Blende muss ich ja selbst zusammenziehen, ist das nicht eine Gefahr, wenn man da nicht genug zieht, dann läuft mir alles durch den Slot. 
Wenn ich garnicht beim Biegen klarkomme, hole ich mir vorgefertigte Rohre  ^^
Aber nach wie vor mache ich mir mehr Sorgen ums messen, kürzen, Winkel berechnen usw, versteht ihr?!


----------



## Richu006 (27. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> @ Richu006: Die Blende muss ich ja selbst zusammenziehen, ist das nicht eine Gefahr, wenn man da nicht genug zieht, dann läuft mir alles durch den Slot.
> Wenn ich garnicht beim Biegen klarkomme, hole ich mir vorgefertigte Rohre  ^^
> Aber nach wie vor mache ich mir mehr Sorgen ums messen, kürzen, Winkel berechnen usw, versteht ihr?!



Die Slotblende hat dichtungsringe, wie jeder gpu/cpu Block oder jedes Fitting. Die schrauben müssen nicht fest angezogen werden. Einfach Handfest und gut ist. Genau so wie jedes Fitting Handfest angezogen werden sollte.

Vorgefertigte Rohre werden ja das Problem vom Messen/kürzen etc. Nicht lösen.  Und das Biegen selbst, ist in der Tat nicht sehr schwer.

Wichtig ist, das danach die längen Stimmen. 
Ich empfehle dazu, lieber einmal zuwenig abzuschneiden, dann schauen wis passt, danach allenfalls noch mehr abschneiden.
Kürzen kann man immer, aber ansetzen wird schwierig xD.

Allgemein denke ich aber, das du dir zu viele Gedanken machst. Nimm dir genügend Zeit. Und dann ist das ganze kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## ackerjule (27. April 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Allgemein denke ich aber, das du dir zu viele Gedanken machst. Nimm dir genügend Zeit. Und dann ist das ganze kein Hexenwerk.


Ja das war bei der allerersten WaKü auch schon wie immer mein Problem.
Ich lerne durch selbst ausprobieren, also praktische Arbeit. Das ganze Lesen macht mich nur noch hibbeliger ^^

Kommt man denn eigentlich immer mit 90° oder 45° Biegungen hin?
Gibt es da nicht viele Zwischenschritte die man ausmessen muss, bzw dass eben auch mal 22,5.... 55,3....42,8 ° gemessen werden muss? Oder legt man sich die Hardware/Radis/Kühler immer so zurecht? Ich wüsste echt nicht wie der erste Schritt aussehen könnte. Bei meinen Schläuchen ist das ja quasi egal, die biege ich wie ich will.

edit: ich finde ja nach wie vor das hier cool, wie ich es mir grade vorstelle, siehe Bild:


----------



## Richu006 (27. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Kommt man denn eigentlich immer mit 90° oder 45° Biegungen hin?
> Gibt es da nicht viele Zwischenschritte die man ausmessen muss, bzw dass eben auch mal 22,5.... 55,3....42,8 ° gemessen werden muss? Oder legt man sich die Hardware/Radis/Kühler immer so zurecht? Ich wüsste echt nicht wie der erste Schritt aussehen könnte. Bei meinen Schläuchen ist das ja quasi egal, die biege ich wie ich will.
> 
> edit: ich finde ja nach wie vor das hier cool, wie ich es mir grade vorstelle, siehe Bild:



Theoretisch kommt man mit 90° Biegungen zurecht... manchmal kann man dann mit nachwärmen und öffnen eines Winkels noch allfällige Fehler ausgleichen und kompensieren.

Hier ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich war da ein reiner 90° Winkel angedacht. Habe dann aber gemerkt, dass ich den Bogen etwas zuweit oben angesetzt habe. Die Distanz wäre zu kurz gewesen. Also habe ich den 90° Winkel durch erneutes wärmen etwas geöffnet (öffnen geht in der Regel) und dann weiter unten an passender stelle dafür noch eine kleine Biegung gemacht. So das es nun passt.

Am Ende hats mir gefallen, auch wenns nicht ganz so war wie eigentlich geplant.

Also zwischendurch etwas improvisieren ist sicher keine schlechte Idee


----------



## IICARUS (27. April 2021)

War bei mir auch so, diese Röhre sollte ursprünglich eine 90° Biegung werden, aber beim letzten Stück absägen hat mir die Säge ein Stück Rohr rausgebrochen und dann wäre die Röhre zu kurz gewesen. Die Idee dazu noch ein 45° Winkel reinzumachen und das andere ende etwas aufzumachen und nochmals etwas nach biegen hat die Röhre am Ende noch gerettet.

War an den Tag spät und daher hatte ich eine Lösung gesucht, die Röhre nicht nochmal neu machen zu müssen.
Finde aber, dass dadurch die Röhre am Ende sogar besser ausgesehen hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Heißt also 18x Lüfter kaufen ?! P12 wieder aus Warenkorb raus?


Beim Mora reicht einseitige Bestückung.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Frage an Sinusspass: macht das die Aquacomputer D5 mit?


Klar. Auf niedrigster Einstellung wird die vielleicht bisschen wenig Durchfluss haben, aber immer noch genug.


IICARUS schrieb:


> 1. Denn der 420er kostet mehr.


Hat aber auch 30% mehr Fläche.


IICARUS schrieb:


> 2. Sollen 4x Noctua 200mm verbaut werden muss a) die höhere Blende dazu gekauft werden, b) die Halterung für die 200er Lüfter nochmals dazu zusätzlich gekauft werden und c) die Lüfter kosten mehr als 9 (bzw. 2 Sets) P12 Lüfter.


Dann nimmt man eben P14. Kosten nicht so viel mehr. Die hohe Blende brauchts trotzdem.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Also 9x die P12 PWM PST an den Mora und dann nur ein langes 4pin  Kabel kaufen, ok.
> Und das ist dann nicht zuviel Strom auf einem Kabel?


Nö.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich ja theoretisch die 6 Radi Lüfter auch zusammentun und zeitgleich steuern, wenn es ich ja sowieso alle auf reinblasen stellen soll.


Sowieso.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Du kannst eigentlich gut erst den internen Kreislauf machen und später dann upgraden mit MoRa.
> 
> Habe ich auch so gemacht. Klar zum umbauen musst du Wasser ablassen etc. Aber ist ja nicht so ein Problem.


Schnelltrenner zusammenstecken und gut ist.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Die Slotblende hat dichtungsringe, wie jeder gpu/cpu Block oder jedes Fitting. Die schrauben müssen nicht fest angezogen werden. Einfach Handfest und gut ist. Genau so wie jedes Fitting Handfest angezogen werden sollte.


Ja, und die Gehäuse von Fractal haben Streben zwischen den Slots. Ich musste eine abknipsen, um die Blende von Watercool einzubauen.


ackerjule schrieb:


> Kommt man denn eigentlich immer mit 90° oder 45° Biegungen hin?


Eigentlich schon. Bei normalen Aufbauen geht das immer. Manchmal braucht man bisschen seitlichen Versatz, aber das ist auch meist kein Hexenwerk (auch wenn ich mal 3m Rohr für 2 so Stücke verheizt habe).


----------



## IICARUS (27. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Hat aber auch 30% mehr Fläche.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dann nimmt man eben P14. Kosten nicht so viel mehr. Die hohe Blende brauchts trotzdem.


Wer es braucht oder haben will... wieso nicht.
Das sind meine Temperaturen und ich brauche es nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IWantToDetonate (28. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon. Bei normalen Aufbauen geht das immer. Manchmal braucht man bisschen seitlichen Versatz, aber das ist auch meist kein Hexenwerk (auch wenn ich mal 3m Rohr für 2 so Stücke verheizt habe).



Genau das ist mir am Wochenende auch passiert... musste Rohre nachbestellen. 

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viel Rohr ich schon für meine erste Wakü verbraten habe. Überhitzen, Flat-Spots, falsch gebogen, zu kurz, zu langer Mittelteil, oder beim Einbau durch zuviel Kraft zerbröselt. 

Mein persönliches Fazit nach dem Bauen der ersten Wakü ist: Man kann nie genug Rohr haben. Vor allem wenn mans das erste mal macht. Lieber nen Meter mehr kaufen als mitten in der Arbeit kein Rohr mehr zu haben.


----------



## Richu006 (28. April 2021)

IWantToDetonate schrieb:


> Genau das ist mir am Wochenende auch passiert... musste Rohre nachbestellen.
> 
> Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viel Rohr ich schon für meine erste Wakü verbraten habe. Überhitzen, Flat-Spots, falsch gebogen, zu kurz, zu langer Mittelteil, oder beim Einbau durch zuviel Kraft zerbröselt.
> 
> Mein persönliches Fazit nach dem Bauen der ersten Wakü ist: Man kann nie genug Rohr haben. Vor allem wenn mans das erste mal macht. Lieber nen Meter mehr kaufen als mitten in der Arbeit kein Rohr mehr zu haben.


Ich hatte bei meiner ersten Build auch 2x Rohre nachbestellt.

Beim zweiten mal habe ich dann von Anfang an 3x mehr bestellt.

Lustigerweise kam jeder Bogen direkt gut und ich hatte am Ende nur etwa 3 von 12 bestellten Rohren gebraucht.

Aber ja, habe ich halt schon Rohre fürs nächste mal, die fressen ja nichts.

Lieber zu viel als zuwenig


----------



## ackerjule (29. April 2021)

So, jetzt wieder Zeit:

@Richu006: zu deinem Foto:
Wie hast du denn die Röhre von CPU Ausgang zu AGB Eingang gemessen?
Ich stelle mir das Biegen garnicht mal so schwierig vor, denn ich kann ganz ordentlich arbeiten, aber du hast ja garnix an Verlängerungen, Versatz oder sonstwas gebraucht sondern ein einziges Stück Rohr nur nehmen müssen und das trotz mehrerer Biegungen und dann nochmal gedreht, hmm. Oder biegt man sich relativ genau das Rohr und setzt dann die Hardware an einen passenden Fleck, der AGB ist ja variabel bei der Halterung. Das krieg ich nicht hin 

@IICARUS: Könnte ich denn, wenn die Röhre drin ist aber nicht ganz passt, im Case erhitzen und sie dann nachträglich mit Handschuhen zurecht setzen, verschrauben und dann erkalten lassen? Ihr merkt also, diese Ausmesserei macht mir seelische Probleme ^^

@Sinusspass: Was meinst du mit Versatz? Biegen oder gibts da Anschlüsse, die etwas verlängern/verschieben/versetzen?

@IWantToDetonate: ja habe nochmal 2x 1m mehr in den Korb gepackt, zum Üben. Wobei ich ja nach wie vor Idee von Winkeln anstatt Biegen sehr schön finde, werde das halt testen müssen, ob es denn wirklich instabil werden sollte.

@all: wegen Radiator: Den vorderen setze ich ja so, wie mein aktueller, also Anschlüsse nach oben, und bei dem, der oben höngt, ist das egal, ob die Anschlüsse dann links/hinten oder rechts/vorne sind, oder? Je nachdem wie ich besser anschließen kann?

2. und der Kreislauf mit einem eventuellen Mora? agb, cpu, mora, radi, radi oder soll nach den beiden radis die cpu kommen und danachg der mora, dann zurück zu agb? oder auch hier alles egal solange die pumpe unterm agb ist?


----------



## Richu006 (29. April 2021)

Ich messe in der Regel nicht gross.

Ich fange mit einem 90° bogen an, lasse das Ende erst mal 2-3 cm zu lang. Dann nehme ich ein nicht Wasserfester Filzstift (damit man das Rohr am Ende reinigen kann). Dann halte ich das Rohr hin, und zeichne mit Filzstift an, wo der nöchste Bogen hin kommen sollte. Dann Bige ich dort. Dann halte ich wieder hin für den nächsten Bogen usw. 

Am Ende lasse ich die Enden erst mal 2-3 cm zu lang. Und halte das Rohr wieder hin, zeichne mit dem Filzstift an, wo ich die Enden abhauen muss. Und haue dort ab (lieber etwas zu lange als zu kurz, ich kürze häufig noch mm um mm nach am Ende)

Zu 70% gelingen mir die Bögen so, wie sie sein sollten. 

Ich fange deshalb immer mit den schwierigsten Rohren an. Wenn dann ein Rohr abverreckt, weil eine Distanz nicht passt, kann ich zumindest meist die 90° biegung oder so noch an einer anderen Stelle bei einem einfacheren Rohr verwenden, und muss nicht immer das ganze Rohr wegschmeissen.

Manchmal kann man wenn etwas nicht passt, auch etwas noch bisschen Öffnen durch erneutes erwärmen, und noch anpassen bis es passt. 

Man muss etwas flexibel sein beim Arbeiten, dann klappt das bestimmt.

Ich Abeite viel nach Pi mal daumen, nach meinem Gefühl. 

Dies ist nun mein 3er Pc. Und je mehr man es macht, umso mehr merkt man, wo das man die Bögen ansetzen muss, das die Distanz am Ende stimmt.

Aber ja ich Versuche Winkel und Distanzstücke möglichst zu meiden. Mir gefällts besser ohne. Ich nutze dafür einige 90°Abgewinkekte drehbare fittinge, die machen das ganze schon sehr viel einfacher!


----------



## ackerjule (29. April 2021)

Und markiert wird da, ab wo die Biegung beginnen soll, bis wohin sie gebogen sein soll?
Im Warenkorb habe ich noch so ein Biegetool um schön um 90° zu kommen.
Säge ist drin, diese "Wurst" für innen. Fön natürlich.

Vielleicht ist das alles mal wieder einfacher als ich es mir grade vorstelle, aber in meiner Vorstellung ist eben nicht alles 90° und 45° denn alleine wenn ich von einem Teil in nen Radi will, gut, da mache ich 90° passe die längen an, muss so schätze ich auch mitmessen wie tief das Rohr in Fitting muss, aber....
..... da habe ich doch oft andere Tiefen: Also der Anschluss vom Radi ist X mm von hinten entfernt, aber das Gewinde beim Block ist Y mm entfernt, also muss ich doch quasi diese verschiedenen Tiefen ausgleichen...... und schon ist doch ein Versatz drin (nennt man das so?).


----------



## Richu006 (29. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Und markiert wird da, ab wo die Biegung beginnen soll, bis wohin sie gebogen sein soll?
> Im Warenkorb habe ich noch so ein Biegetool um schön um 90° zu kommen.
> Säge ist drin, diese "Wurst" für innen. Fön natürlich.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das alles mal wieder einfacher als ich es mir grade vorstelle, aber in meiner Vorstellung ist eben nicht alles 90° und 45° denn alleine wenn ich von einem Teil in nen Radi will, gut, da mache ich 90° passe die längen an, muss so schätze ich auch mitmessen wie tief das Rohr in Fitting muss



Ich markiere ungefähr die mitte des Bogens. Sprich etwa 1cm. Kürzer als die Distanz sein muss. Da kommt dann noch der Radius hinzu und dann passts

Wirds beim ersten mal zu kurz oder zu lang korrigierst du beim zweiten Versuch.

Du wirst am anfang sicher paar Rohre verbasteln. Bis man dann eben bisschen im Gefühl hat wo man markieren muss, das es passt.

Denke andere Leute machen das ganz anders! 
Viele wege führen nach Rom... 
Ich habe auch erst paar vrschiedebe Biege Methoden etc. Probiert. 

Bisschen probieren was für dich am besten geht. 

Deshalb lieber zu viel als zuwenig Tubes bestellen


----------



## Tekkla (29. April 2021)

Auch hier gilt die Devise: Kürzen kannst ein Stück immer, verlängern aber nimmer.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Versatz? Biegen oder gibts da Anschlüsse, die etwas verlängern/verschieben/versetzen?


Sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür gibts auch Anschlüsse, aber die sind Mist.


ackerjule schrieb:


> wegen Radiator: Den vorderen setze ich ja so, wie mein aktueller, also Anschlüsse nach oben, und bei dem, der oben höngt, ist das egal, ob die Anschlüsse dann links/hinten oder rechts/vorne sind, oder? Je nachdem wie ich besser anschließen kann?


Ich würde die Anschlüsse nach links setzen, das ist üblicherweise praktischer.


ackerjule schrieb:


> 2. und der Kreislauf mit einem eventuellen Mora? agb, cpu, mora, radi, radi oder soll nach den beiden radis die cpu kommen und danachg der mora, dann zurück zu agb? oder auch hier alles egal solange die pumpe unterm agb ist?


Solange du genug Durchfluss hast, werden die Unterschiede nicht allzu groß ausfallen. Ich würde ihn vor die Grafikkarte setzen, wenn die mal in den Kreislauf kommt.


----------



## ackerjule (29. April 2021)

Ich meine wenn ein 90° Winkel nicht hinhaut, weil die Anschlüsse nicht auf einer Linie / Tiefe sind.

Hier kann ich von oben (rot) das Rohr in 90° biegen und komme direkt nach vorne (gelb) und alles würde passen.

Was aber wenn ich von rot nach rot biegen will, dann muss doch noch ein Knick rein, bzw, eigentlich sogar 2 weil der Anschluss ja gerade rein muss.

Versteht ihr meinen Gedanken?

Und wie bereche ich den Radius @Richu ??
Habe das Gefühl mir fehlt es da noch an Messinstrumenten??


----------



## Sinusspass (29. April 2021)

Selbes Schema wie in meinem Bild. Da gings aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht direkt von unten rein, ich musste einen Versatz setzen. Ich hab es da ganz einfach gemacht: Ein Stück erhitzt und seitlich verschoben. Das musste ich nur was öfter machen, weil ich einen recht engen Bereich hatte und zwei möglichst identische Stücke brauchte. An sich hatte ich auch ein halbes Dutzend geeignete Stücke, aber die zwei waren die passendsten.
Bei einfachen 90°-Biegungen habe ich nie irgendwas berechnet. Ich hab ne Biegung gemacht, das Stück dran gehalten und dann Stück für Stück Material abgetragen. Ging wunderbar. Zugegeben, bis auf die beiden Versatzstücke an der oberen Grafikkarte war das auch kein aufwändiges Hardtubing. Dafür hatte ich die Mühe wochenlang mit Flex und Bohrmaschine.


----------



## Richu006 (29. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Ich meine wenn ein 90° Winkel nicht hinhaut, weil die Anschlüsse nicht auf einer Linie / Tiefe sind.
> 
> Hier kann ich von oben (rot) das Rohr in 90° biegen und komme direkt nach vorne (gelb) und alles würde passen.
> 
> ...


Da hast du diverse möglichkeiten... du könntest zb. eben auch 2 90° abgewinkelte Drehbare Fittinge nutzen. 
den einen dann nach oben drehen, und den anderen Richtung rotes kreuz, und schon hast du nur noch eine Tube mit einem 90° Bogen welchen du nur noch richtig ablängen musst. 

Oder du machst eine kleine 45° Versatz Biegung rein. die muss  nicht so genau passen von der Position her, du kannst dann durch verändern des 45° Winkels nämlich die distanz noch verlängern oder verkürzen.

klingt  etwas kompliziert. ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mal für dich skizzieren, was du hier für möglichkeiten hast. Aber habe gerade leider nicht viel zeit


----------



## Richu006 (29. April 2021)

So habe mal "skizziert" wie du das machen könntest...
Variante 1... die einfachere Variante, da nur ein Bogen nötig. Dafür benötigst du allerdings 2 Winkel Fittinge Und am Ende ist das Rohr von oben her gesehen Diagonal und nicht schön parallel. Aber es funktioniert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde allerdings Variante 2 machen.. mit geraden Fittingen und dann einem "45°" Bogen zum Versatz ausgleichen.

Wenn du da die distant nicht genau triffst, kannst du den 45° Bogen durch erneutes wärmen entweder stärker biegen, oder weniger, je nachdem in welche Richtung du korrigieren musst. So ein 45° Bogen gibt einem gute Möglichkeiten zum korrigieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ackerjule (29. April 2021)

Ich find ja nach wie vor, und schon paarmal gesagt, es generell mit Winkelstücken schöner, so auch hier dein Beispiel 1. Meinetwegen könnt ich ganz auf Biegen verzichten (habs noch nie getestet, werde ich die Tage machen), nur aus optischen Gründen mag ich das schon. 
Werde wohl einfach mal üben, mal was einbauen und dann sehen wie es sich anfühlt. Bisher ist es ja nur theoretisch alles für  ich und bevor ichmir noch mehr Gedanken mache sollte ich erstmal selbst austesten. Schleißlich hat ja alles auch mit der ersten WaKü mit Schläuchen geklappt und nix war undicht und sah gut aus wie ich es wollte. Ich danke für die Techniken und für die Skizzen und all eure Tipps, aber nun ist Zeit zum selbst hand anlegen. 

Achja, nachformen wohl auf keinen Fall im Gehäuse selbst, schätze ich mal 
Wenn noch Ideen da sind, was an Werkzeug her muss, dann bitte her damit, ansonsten poste ich am Wochenende mal den endgültigen Warenkorb. Heute leider wieder keine Grafikkarte bekommen.


----------



## Richu006 (29. April 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Ich find ja nach wie vor, und schon paarmal gesagt, es generell mit Winkelstücken schöner, so auch hier dein Beispiel 1. Meinetwegen könnt ich ganz auf Biegen verzichten (habs noch nie getestet, werde ich die Tage machen), nur aus optischen Gründen mag ich das schon.
> Werde wohl einfach mal üben, mal was einbauen und dann sehen wie es sich anfühlt. Bisher ist es ja nur theoretisch alles für  ich und bevor ichmir noch mehr Gedanken mache sollte ich erstmal selbst austesten. Schleißlich hat ja alles auch mit der ersten WaKü mit Schläuchen geklappt und nix war undicht und sah gut aus wie ich es wollte. Ich danke für die Techniken und für die Skizzen und all eure Tipps, aber nun ist Zeit zum selbst hand anlegen.
> 
> Achja, nachformen wohl auf keinen Fall im Gehäuse selbst, schätze ich mal
> Wenn noch Ideen da sind, was an Werkzeug her muss, dann bitte her damit, ansonsten poste ich am Wochenende mal den endgültigen Warenkorb. Heute leider wieder keine Grafikkarte bekommen.


Ja Winkel Fittinge machen schon einiges einfacher. 
Das aussehen ist ja dann immer Geschmackssache.

Ich bestelle jedenfalls immer etwas zu viele Fittinge... da ich mich meist erst beim einbauen selbst festlege, ob ich jetzt ein gerades oder ein abgewinkeltes Fitting nehme. 

Und nee nachbiegen nicht im Gehäuse! überhaupt Abstand halten vom Gehäuse und der Hardware mit dem Heissluftföhn. 
Ausserdem wenn du schwere Bögen hast, wo evtl. korrekturen Notwendig werden, das Silikon inlet erstmal noch nicht rausziehen. Korrekturen kommen schöner wenn das Silikon noch drin ist. Und einmal gebogen wird es sehr schwer den Silikon schlauch nochmal rein zu kriegen.

Viel Spass beim tüfteln!


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2021)

Beim Erhitzen des Rohres muss das Rohr ständig gedreht und seitlich bewegt werden, denn bezüglich der Biegung darfst du nicht punktuell erhitzen. Das würde bereits aus diesen Gründen nicht im Gehäuse gehe und dann kommen noch die Gründe von @Richu006 dazu.

Du kannst aber außerhalb erhitzen und biegbar machen und dann schnell ins Gehäuse halten und dann an die Stelle genau biegen. Aber oft geht dieses auch nicht, weil die Röhren anfangs manchmal auch  noch zu lang sind. Acrylröhren kannst auch Korrektur biegen, dabei wird die Biegung langsam erhitzt bis die Biegung von alleine wieder langsam herausgeht und dann nach Biegen. Dabei aber nicht selbst gerade ziehen, sonst gibt es eine Nase und dann kannst die Röhre vergessen. Wenn du zu heiß machst, kann es Blasen bilden.

PETG ist etwas flexibler und wenn eine Röhre eingesetzt wird und nicht 100% gerade steht, kann diese ggf. noch mit der Hand etwas zur Seite gehalten werden und dann mit dem Föhn etwas warm  gemacht werden. Dann bleibt die Röhre nach dem Erkalten an der Stelle wo sie gehalten wurde. Das geht aber nur mit PETG, weil dieses Material bis sie etwas biegsam wird nicht so hohe Temperaturen wie Acryl braucht.

Acryl kannst du aber außerhalb auch etwas nachträglich warm machen, wenn eine Biegung nicht 100% geworden ist und etwas nach gebogen werden soll.

Lass dir Zeit und bestelle dir fürs erste Mal genug Röhren, denn anfangs wird es halt etwas schwierig bis man etwas Übung bekommt und sozusagen auch den Dreh raus hat. Lass mit einer Röhre etwas mehr Läge vorhanden, denn genau gebogen bekommst du solch ein Rohr schwer und so musst dann am Ende nur das Ende auf Länge anpassen bis es gut passt. Mit mehreren Biegungen wird es halt etwas schwierig, auch mit dem Ausmessen. Ich nehme mir da gerne ein paar kurze Röhren (Reste) um z.B. bei Anschlüsse und deren Ausgangslage etwas näher zu betrachten und ggf. dann auch ein Maß zu erhalten, was ich auf meine Röhre übernehmen kann. Da musst halt etwas einfallsreich sein, weil jeder das Ganze etwas anders macht.

Schau dir zum Biegen ein paar YouTube Videos an.
Wird auch oft gut beschrieben und gezeigt.


----------



## s0iki (2. Mai 2021)

ackerjule schrieb:


> Kommt man denn eigentlich immer mit 90° oder 45° Biegungen hin?


Nicht immer, das macht es aber auch super individuell. 

Deine Bedenken bezüglich Abmessen  von Längen und so weiter sind berechtigt. Wichtig ist, dass du immer länger abschneidest bzw. sägst. Denn kürzen geht dann immer noch. Ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich mit der einfachsten Geometrie angefangen habe, um etwas Sicherheit beim Biegen zu bekommen. Und was ich auch empfehle ist, immer etwas mehr an Rohre da haben, als du letzlich benötigst. Es gibt nix schlimmeres, als dass dir die Rohre ausgehen, wenn du fast fertig bist.

Das Build aufm Bild war mein erster Versuch " hardtubing".


----------



## ackerjule (22. Juli 2021)

Hey Leute, möchte mich nach 2 Monaten Sendepause zurück melden. Die Planung war nicht umsonst, ich musste nur auf ne neue Grafikkarte warten wegen dem AMD Drop. Wenn meine neuen Teile alle da sind, dann reden wir weiter. Übergangsweise werde ich erstmal mit Luft kühlen und dann nach und nach die Custom WaKü einbauen. Danke für all eure Hilfe, ich melde mich wieder. Ist ja auch ne Geldsache, alleine die 6900xt war teuer


----------

